# Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Wollte hier mal ein Threat z. Wolfsbarsch angeln in Holland aufmachen.
Kurz zu mir:
Bin seit 4 Jahren ca. 8 Wochen im Jahr oben auf der Jagd nach  den Wolfsbarschen.
Spinnrute 3,30 oder 3,60
Köder :Kunstköder
Brandungsrute:4,50 
Köder:Würmer(sarges),kraben,muschel etc.
Das erste Jahr war sehr mager ,ich kannte da nichts.
Es ist verdammt schwer die Barsch zu finden oder zu fangen wenn man nicht die Stellen/Köder/Tidezeiten zusammen kennt.
Habe seeehr viel Zeit dafür Investiert um das alles kennen zu lernen.Das ganze hat sich aber sehr gelohnt ,fange jetzt regelmäßig sehr schöne Fische.
Letztes Jahr war das beste bis jetzt(sogar ein Hai war dabei) ,aber ich glaube dieses Jahr wird noch besser:m.
Bis jetzt schöne Fische gefangen,und das bei schwierigen Verhältnissen .
Bin überwiedegend in der nähe v. Neeltje Jans unterwegs.
Hier ein Paar Bilder v.2013|supergri


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bilder 2013
Hai ca.1,20


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

weiter 2013


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Klasse!
und:
N E I D !!!


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

gutes thema! zagers meinst du wohl als köder.
bin morgen auch wieder unterwegs, werde seeringelwurm an der pose treibend anbieten und mit kunstködern mein glück versuchen^^


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

....2013


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

noch mehr #6 2013


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Jetzt zum Abschluß ein Paar Bilder von 2014
 Einer hate 4,8 kg und der andere 4,4 Kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Da sind aber echte Granaten dabei!!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> gutes thema! zagers meinst du wohl als köder.
> bin morgen auch wieder unterwegs, werde seeringelwurm an der pose treibend anbieten und mit kunstködern mein glück versuchen^^



Ja genau,viel Glück.
Wo bist du unterwegs?
Gruß Roland


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind aber echte Granaten dabei!!


Oh ja,die haben aber richtig Gas gemacht


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

hier noch ein Paar v.2014


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich durfte auf der Oosterschelde mal nen Schönen fangen- ich kann mir das vorstellen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225357


daher auch der Neid in meinem ersten Posting..

;.)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich durfte auf der Oosterschelde mal nen Schönen fangen- ich kann mir das vorstellen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225357
> 
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich , schöne Fische.
Zeelandbrücke mit Bass 
Vom Ufer gehen die Barsche noch beser ab ,wenn die Strömung voll da ist ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

ja, war klasse - wenn Du mal guiden willst - alter Sack hat Interesse ;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So mehr Bilder habe ich nicht mehr ,was nicht heist das ich nicht mehr gefangen habe
Hatte einfach keine zeit um Fotos zu machen.
Ab 06.07.2014 bin ich 4 Wochen in Zeeland und kann die Jungs wieder ärgern.,und die sind auch da!
So jetzt seid Ihr an der Reihe#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, war klasse - wenn Du mal guiden willst - alter Sack hat Interesse ;-)



Wann bist du in Zeeland?


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juni 2014)

rolcinc schrieb:


> Ja genau,viel Glück.
> Wo bist du unterwegs?
> Gruß Roland




Danke schonmal. 
Hammer Bilder und Fische 

Bin morgen in ijmuiden am nordpier!

Überleg ob ich noch mal nach zeeland soll. Hab da ein Jahr gewohnt aber kaum geangelt


----------



## Stefan660 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier einer von letzter Woche, gefangen am Hoek van Holland. Hat einem 15er Rapala Flat Rap nicht wiederstehen können. War mein erster. Machen echt süchtig....


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Hier einer von letzter Woche, gefangen am Hoek van Holland. Hat einem 15er Rapala Flat Rap nicht wiederstehen können. War mein erster. Machen echt süchtig....
> Anhang anzeigen 220592


 
Glückwunsch ,willkommen "im Wolfsbarsch-Fieber"


----------



## Wahoo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Rolcinc,

finde ich klasse das du uns die Nase lang machst :q

Da ich nächstes Jahr wohl viel Zeit haben werde und nicht nur den Zandern nachstellen möchte ist der Wolfsbarsch ein sehr interessanter Fisch für mich. Habe schon überlegt wen ich wohl ansprechen könnte der einem das Wolfsbarschangeln zeigt.

Ich brauche Infos....... von A bis Z :c

würde mich über eine Nachricht von dir oder wem anders freuen

Gruß
Egon


----------



## nordbeck (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Guck einfach auf wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## nordbeck (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Na Thomas, kennste ihn noch?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

moin, echt klasse fische|bigeyes#6

die machen echt süchtig, in der strömung hammerharte bisse...:k

ich fahre seit 4 jahren nach baltrum zum woba angeln...die fischerei dort ist aber leider sehr windanfällig...oft geht es nur mit wurm und das mag ich überhaupt nicht..ich hasse brandungsangeln
aber mein kumpel dort und meine freundin wollen es immer wieder machen...

diese wobblerfischerei in holland würde mich auch mal reizen...

hier mein bislang größter...(und 2 mal durchschnitt...)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

moment, das eine bild möchte nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Na Thomas, kennste ihn noch?


Klar - nicht ganz so schön wie ich, aber klasse Typ mit viel Ahnung..


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

...hier der größere...


----------



## Wahoo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Nordbeck,

danke für den Tipp.....

Was ich meinte mit A bis Z ist von Angelschein bis Zelten :vik:
Ich habe von nix ne Ahnung aber davon ganz viel.....:m

Ich brauche jemanden der irgendwann mal Zeit hat und mir paar Kniffe zeigt..... ich will keine Hotspots wissen nur das drum und dran so das ich mir selber helfen kann und den einen oder anderen Barsch fangen kann.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja schau da doch mal. Da ist eigentlich alles erklärt was man für den Anfang wissen muss.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier noch die letzten Fotos die ich bei mir im PC gefunden habe.
Ein von den war mein größter bis jetzt.
88 cm ; 5,6 kg |bigeyes


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Hallo Nordbeck,
> 
> danke für den Tipp.....
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir das bei Wolfsbar...com r"durchgelesen hast dann bist du schon etwas "Schlauer" was das angeln auf Wobbas angeht.
Ich könnte hier Seiten voll schreiben zu dem Thema ,aber so viel Zeit habe ich gar nicht.|bigeyes
Besorgt dir Rute Rolle Köder und komm nach Zeeland dann sehen wir weiter.
Gruß Roland


----------



## nordbeck (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So haben heute sechs verhaften können. Alle ungefähr eine Größe. Hab selbst drei gefangen mit dem als Highlight.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
Mit der Spinnrute auf????


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



observer schrieb:


> moin, echt klasse fische|bigeyes#6
> 
> die machen echt süchtig, in der strömung hammerharte bisse...:k
> 
> ...


---
Kann ZEELAND nur empfehlen  :m
Schöne Fische


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



rolcinc schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6
> Mit der Spinnrute auf????




Unterschiedlich. Der auf dem Bild war auf nen belly weighted Fin s. Andere auf zagers und einen auf Mefo Blinker ( Hansen pilgrim). 
Nächste Runde wird aber zeeland. Denke die durchschn. Größe ist dort einfach besser und generell auch mehr labrax.


----------



## Shaddi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Schöne Fische!
Ab Mitte Juli bin ich mit Boot vor Ort, freue mich schon total.
Roland weiter so.

Gruß Jan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn du Boot hast dann ab zu Zeelandbrücke an die Pfeiler mit Pose und Zarges oder Kraben#h#a


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

Wir haben kein Boot leider. Evtl mal eins mieten für nen Tag, aber vermute es beschränkt sich aufs uferangeln.  

BTW zagers und zeebaars.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So, noch drei Tage und ab nach Zeeland Wolfsbarsche jagen :vik:
So wie ich gehört habe, läuft es dort z.Zeit super#6


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

geil! dann schon mal ein dickes petri. vermutlich bin ich nächste woche auch wieder unterwegs, möglicherweise sogar in zeeland.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

#6 viel Glück


----------



## Pippa (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi,
es kribbelt in den Fingern wenn man den Thread durch liest #6

Wir Fahren ab den 8.7 nach Zeeland nähe Goes,
10 Tage Zelten mit Familie und Freunden.

Würde gern bzw versuche mein Angelglück zum ersten mal an der Nordsee.

Habe mich jetzt die letzten Tage eingelesen bezüglich Hornhecht und Wolfsbarsch.

Wäre Super wenn man sich per PN kurzschliest ,
und zusammen nen Tag mal Zeeland ( Westkapelle) zb abfischt .

Naja muss mir noch paar sachen kaufen ,
wie 50er schnur grosse Rolle evtl Brandungsrute  und Kunstköder.

Hoffe es kann mir wer nen Tipp geben ,
da ich vollkommender Newbie in sachen Meeresangeln bin.

Gruss


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Karpfenrute, 5000er Rolle und 35 bis 40 er zum posenangeln. 
Schwere Hecht oder Zanderrute zum spinfischen. 

Ideal ist natürlich längere Rute um 3 m, aber geht mit dem Material prima.

Köder schlanke shads wie fin s in blau und weiß tönen. Schlanke Wobbler oder Mefo Blinker in gleichem Muster.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke,
dann muss ich mich nur noch um Kunstköder kümmern.

Wenn dann gehen wir nur Spinnen ( oder wie man es am Meer nennt):q

Brauche ich direkt am Meer nen Schein bzw Viss pass?


Gruss


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Neeheeee


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Wir sind gespannt =)
> Komm uns ja nicht mit weniger als 20 Wölfen nach Hause |znaika:
> Und häng bloß keine Sprotten an die Pose. Die Äschen sind schneller und allgegenwärtiger - zumindest am Tage. Aber du bist ja eher der Grundangler?!
> 
> ...



Moin,
na dann komm mal nach OH und zeig uns wie Du hier mit Pose und Sprotte ne Meeräsche fängst. Ich bin gespannt!
Hier wurde schon mehrfach festgestellt, dass die regionalen Unterschiede beim Angeln auf Meeräschen teilweise enorm sind. Was z.B. in Spanien noch sehr gut funktioniert, wird von den Fischen hier komplett ignoriert und mit ner Sprotte wirst Du hier garantiert nix!

Petri allen Wolfsfängern. Ich würd auch gern mal, ist nur leider so weit weg.

Grüße!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Wir sind gespannt =)
> *Komm uns ja nicht mit weniger als 20 Wölfen nach Hause* |znaika:
> Und häng bloß keine Sprotten an die Pose. Die Äschen sind schneller und allgegenwärtiger - zumindest am Tage. *Aber du bist ja eher der Grundangler?! *
> 
> ...



Moin
In 4 Wochen nur 20 Stück das wer schlechte ausbeute 
Z. Angelart würde ich sagen 50 /50 je nach wie die Fische es grade mögen#6
Letztes Jahr war mit Kunstköder sehr schwer ,also öfter mit Zarges gefischt.Dieses Jahr alles auf Kunstköder gefangen|rolleyes


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi,
> es kribbelt in den Fingern wenn man den Thread durch liest #6
> 
> Wir Fahren ab den 8.7 nach Zeeland nähe Goes,
> ...



Hallo
Westkapelle ist von uns ca.35 km entfernt.
Bin nur hier bei uns unterwegs (Neltje jans) ,weiss aber das es dort in Westkapelle sehr gut auf Grund sein soll.
Würde an deiner stelle die "Jungs"dort"ausspionieren" ,die wissen wie es läuft.
Wenn du noch nie auf Wolfsbarsch geangelt hast dann würde ich dir die Seite von Wolfsbar.....com empfehlen,dort kannst du dich schon mal gut informieren.
In Westkapelle gibt es ein Angelladen, dort bekommst du alles was das man benötigt und das noch für e. guten Preis.
Hier der Link: http://campingzuiderduin.nl/nl/hengelsport
Viel Glück


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi,
welche blinker ansich Farbe und grösse nimmt man am sinnigsten?

Möchte fast nur Blinkern auf Hornhecht und Wolfsbarsch eben.

Rute Rolle schon startbereit und mit 45 er schnur bespult#6

Sonstige Hotspots per Google Maps oder so wären super,
gern auch per PN.

Zeitmässig am besten bei Flut ca 1 Std danach,
Ebbe ist Sinnlos ?

Wie weit werf ihr ca raus  ?

Gruss und Danke


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

bisschen was kann man doch auch selbst mal machen?

farben ist easy, orientier dich am futterfisch und das dekor passt.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Jo Danke:q

Möchte gern Erfahrungs Tipps haben,
wie es eben der Thread Titel geschrieben.

(Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc)

Von daher wäre paar Infos Sinnig zum Thema:k

Klar sucht man noch anderweitig

Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Langsam ,Langsam |kopfkrat
Zu Stellen ,suche bei euch die Wellenbrecher und befische die bei abgehender Wasser.
Die "Kunst" kannst du hier im Netz leider nicht finden, das geht nur am Wasser.
Schmale Silb. Blinker so um 15-20 gr sind immer gut, aber mit der 0,45 Schnur wird es schwierig! Besser ist die Geflo. und dann so weit wie möglich raus.
Wobbler geht auch gut !
Hotspots sind überall dort wo du die Strömung findest
Du mußt schon die Fische suchen#6
*Ebbe ist Sinnlos ?* Nein ,da mit Wobbler versuchen


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Super Danke,
den rest hole ich mir dann vor Ort.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich nen Fischi überhaupt fange.

Werde aufjeden brav Fotos hier rein stellen.Lach

Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Viel Glück
Bin ab morgen auch am Wasser in Zeeland|wavey:


----------



## Ra.T (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
kleiner Tip noch :
Kauf dir ein Heringspaternoster mit nicht zu grossen Haken (gibt z.B. so goldene mit Fischhaut), und mach als Gewicht unten einen Wobbler oder ähnliches dran.
So beangelst du nicht nur einen Zielfisch und fängst evtl. noch eine Makrele. Auf die Heringspaternoster gehen auch kleinere Seebarsche.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Spitze Danke euch,
jetzt kommen noch Spezi Tippse zum vorschein. Lach

Köder ( Blinker Wobbler Paternoster)Preise in Zeeland wie bei uns,
oder doch eher hier eindecken.

Vor paar Jahren war ja Holland günstiger,
aber denke  direkt am Meer werden die Preise angezogen oder?

Schon Heftig das man oder irgend eine Erlaubniss am Meer / Küste in Hollanf Angeln darf,
aber Super.

Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

http://campingzuiderduin.nl/nl/hengelsport
Hier bekommst du alles ,für sehr guten Kurs


----------



## Martin70 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Echt ohne Erlaubnis? Ich dachte immer man braucht den Vispas.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Was ist eigendlich die Grund / Pflichtausstattung in Holland?

Damals nur ne Messerklingenlänge voin nicht mehr als 12 cm meine ich.
Sowie muss ich ein Unterfangkescher mitführen?

Was muss ich eben alles am Mann haben,
ohne irgendwelche Gesetzte zu Missachten.

Gerade zur Wm kann ich mir vorstellen das manch ein Holländer
Polizist oder Aufsichtsperson beim Deutschen austobt,
was eben Gesetzwidrig ist.#c

Bis wo kann ich Visspass frei Angeln ?
Da ich vorhabe evtl in Vlissingen am Hafen ausserhalb ( Meeresseite),
bis Vlissingen Ost sowie bis zm Zuidervoorhaven Angeln möchte.

Oder brauch ich ab Vlissingen Hafen bis Zuidervoorhaven schon ein Visspass ?
Zählt das schon zu Landes Innere ?
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Vlis...!2m2!1d3.5709125!2d51.4536672!3m4!1m2!1d3.737

Gruss


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Halt dich an die Mindestmaße, mach keinen Dreck, benimm dich nicht asozial, such keine Würmer und gut ist


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Polizei ist zu uns sehr freundlich, wenn du es auch bist.hatte in den letzten jahren nie Probleme. macht dich im angelladen schlau, und gut ist.die Holländer sind super locker drauf. Für den hafen könntest du vielleicht kleine visspass brauchen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Frage nach.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mit kleinem vispas aber keine Entnahme


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hatte auch nie Probleme. Lach
Campe ja seid Jahren unter Einheimischen.

Meinte nur wegen der WM das die Deutsch Holländische Freundschaft bisken angespannt ist. |krach:

Jo werde den Verkäufer im Laden Löcher im Bauch Fragen.

Gruss

Ps: Hey mein Zweihunderste Beitrag, hihi


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn man sich benimmt gibt es auch keinen Stress


----------



## Stefan660 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier gibts es alle notwendgen Infos zum nachlesen:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=vispas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kurze Info aus Zeeland
Es werden kaum Fische gefangen,wenn doch dann nur ca.30 cm Wolfsbarsche.
Es sind wenig Angler am Wasser unterwegs.
Hornhecht ist noch da.
Mal sehen ob der Regen die "Lust" der Barsche ändert ;+


----------



## Pippa (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## Ra.T (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Pippa,
ich glaube eher, die Fische hatten den gestrigen Sturm gewittert und schwammen lieber in sichere Gefilde.
Hier ist zur Zeit wirklich nicht viel, ausser Makrelen.

Seit Samstag ist es hier fast ständig nur am regnen und gestern war hier ein Sturm, so einen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. 

 Ausser zwei Schweinswale und Seehunde habe ich hier auch noch kein grösseres Tier im Wasser gesehen.

PS. War aber auch noch nicht viel angeln. Aber hier muss es ja auch einmal regnen, damit die Küste grün bleibt und langsam soll es ja nun schöneres Wetter geben.
Dann kommen die Fische auch wieder zurück.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

_Falsche Spots, Herr Zeebaars-Hunter! _
Nein nein Pippa, Plätze sind sehr gut , nur es werden in der ganzen region z.Zeit keine Fische gefangen.
Gestern waren die wellen über 2 m hoch:g . 
Bist du z.Zeit am angeln?


----------



## Pippa (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich bin seid 4 Tagen hier,
und war bei den Sturm und dem Regen noch nicht Fischen.
Gesten bei Flut 2 Brandungsangler angesprochen,
aber 0 fisch.

Sieht echt Mau aus,aber Wetter soll ja besser werden,
und dann kriegen die Woelfe wider bock zu beissen.

Gruss


----------



## hydrophil (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

off topic, aber bezeichnend

heute ijmuiden auf dem noorderpier ca 30 mann ohne fisch, weder auf kunst, noch naturkoeder

wird besser wenn wind und mondphase stimmen


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nicht auf schönes Wetter warten,jetzt die Barsche jagen
Gestern bei dem Schwei... Wetter abend`s zusammen 6 St. 3 so um 2,5 kg 2 so um 2 Kg und 2 kleine so um kg .
Habe leider auch 4 Std. in den Steinen verloren weil die Wellen etwas höher waren#c 
Heute wollte ich das nachmachen ,leider waren es nur 3 St.alle so um 2 kg .Alles auf Grund ,mit Kunstköder war das Angeln nicht möglich, wegen d.Wind.
Also los drannnnnn|supergri
Bitte werde ich später einstellen.


----------



## Pippa (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## hydrophil (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

der wolf ist ja sogar groesser, als die vom TE

reschpekt!


----------



## kawatoni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,
bin ab morgen in Westkapelle.
Wie schauts denn momentan mit den Fängen aus?
Ist dort jemand von euch anzutreffen?

LG
Antonio#h


----------



## hydrophil (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@zeearsch-hunter
photos, or it didn't happen ....


----------



## Ra.T (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



kawatoni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin ab morgen in Westkapelle.
> Wie schauts denn momentan mit den Fängen aus?
> Ist dort jemand von euch anzutreffen?
> ...



Hallo...,
nach einer schlechten regnerischen Woche beissen seit gestern endlich wieder die Fische gut.
Du kommst eigentlich genau zur richtigen Zeit.
Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen:  Es ist gerade Mittags Ebbe und bei diesem schönen Wetter wirst du entweder keine Lust zum Angeln haben, oder die meisten Strände sind zu voll als das du gut angeln kannst. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

es regnet haie und rochen ... 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...l/5814/vrouw_vangt_grote_haai_in_zeeland.html


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Einen Katzenhai (ca. 90cm) habe ich gestern am Strand von Westkapelle Live gesehen.
 Den hatte ein Brandungsangler auf Pier-Würmer gefangen - wir konnten nur kleine Wölfe an die Spinnrute locken...


----------



## HeikoNRW (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich war auch schon mit dem Zeebaars-Hunter unterwegs und ich muss sagen es war echt geil! Super Spots da in der Ecke und das feeling am Meer zu angeln ist fabelhaft. Kann es kaum erwarten irgendwann mein ersten Wolfsbarsch zu fangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi|bla:
Wollte mich dann wieder mal hier melden,hatte nach 5 Wochen Holland etwas wenig Zeit um zu schreiben.
Gefangen haben wir etwas weniger als letztes Jahr , dadurch das die Makrele nicht da waren ,war dem entsprechend auch weniger Wolfsbarsch da.
Aber so zwei bis drei Stück waren immer drin.
Habe diesmal viel auf "Gummi" gefischt da auf Naturköder etwas schwierig ging!
Dabei war ein Wurm in Farbe Weiss, Blau und Schwarz ausreichend ,wenn die fische da waren dann fing der auch
Konnte leider in 5 Wochen keine "Sternstunde" erleben wo die Barsche "oben" am jagen waren
Für mehr als 5 Kg Fische hat es diesmal nicht gereicht ,aber zwei richtig große Fische verloren.
Ich würde die auf locker 7 Kg schätzen ,leider in den Steinen verloren Schade 
Z.Zeit ist es sehr schwierig etwas zu fangen ,sehr windig ( Info aus erster Hand)
Werde wohl wieder in zwei Wochen angreifen da jetzt am WE es noch zu windig sein wird.#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier ein paar Bilder, es waren noch mehr Fische aber hatte nicht immer Zeit und Lust fotos zu machen ;-))
Es waren schöne Fische


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..hier noch ...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das war der beste Abend ,schöne Fische  !
Die Hand tat schon weh:q


----------



## jobo61 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo an Woba Spezialisten. 
Wie lange ist eigendlich die Saison auf Woba?
Ich habe Ende September Urlaub lohnt sich das noch.#c Oder sind die dann schon wieder weg#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an Woba Spezialisten.
> Wie lange ist eigendlich die Saison auf Woba?
> Ich habe Ende September Urlaub lohnt sich das noch.#c Oder sind die dann schon wieder weg#h





Sollte noch passen. Ich werde Ende Sept. auch noch mal angreifen. Hoffentlich hat der Zeebarshunter bis dahin die Population nicht ausgelöscht.
Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr.#d


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an Woba Spezialisten.
> Wie lange ist eigendlich die Saison auf Woba?
> Ich habe Ende September Urlaub lohnt sich das noch.#c Oder sind die dann schon wieder weg#h


--
Super Zeit ,da kommen die richtig Großen zum Ufer um sich dort voll zu fressen. Auf jeden Fall fischen :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sollte noch passen. Ich werde Ende Sept. auch noch mal angreifen. Hoffentlich hat der Zeebarshunter bis dahin die Population nicht ausgelöscht.
> Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr.#d


---
Bin das kleinste Übel dort #c


----------



## jobo61 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das sind schon stolze Zahlen zum Teil was da zu Tage kommt. 
Mal schauen was sich so ergibt. Das ist wie beim Mefo Angel. Wenn der Groschen mal gefallen ist. 
Ich werd mal mit dem Womo eine Erkundungstour machen#h|kopfkrat


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Viel Glück #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

hallo ihr wolfsbarschverrücken, macht es sinn spontan und ohne guiding auf die wölfe loszuziehen?
im netz habe ich so einige infos und videos`zum thema gefunden,  weiss jetzt aber nicht ob das ausreichend ist.


auf youtube habe ich dieses video gefunden, es wird  selekktiv mit der hapune gefischt, passt nicht wirklich zum thema. meines erachtens aber ein klasse gemachtes filmchen.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSkwiFj99W8&list=TLV8V1h20cYNMErILXWgh9FcENk445DVJb


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wird schwierig ,wenn du die stellen und Köder nicht kennst ,
wirst du viel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.
Aber irgendwann wirst du dafür belohnt werden und das WB-Fieber wird dich erwischen  
Die Bisse sind gewaltig......


----------



## Pippa (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## hydrophil (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Die Hand tat schon weh:q



meinst du vom abknueppeln der fische oder vom aufreissen der bierdosen?!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

....alles Falsch |kopfkrat
Hier die richtige Antwort:
***Vom Drill der Fische :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> ....alles Falsch |kopfkrat
> Hier die richtige Antwort:
> ***Vom Drill der Fische :q


 

 Macht schon Laune, auch wenn ich an die Großen noch nicht geraten bin.#d
 Bei gut 4 KG war bis jetzt Ende. Trotzdem hatte das Bier geschmeckt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@ zeebaars-hunter
@pippa
danke für die fixe antwort, 
ich habe keinen plan wo es hingehen soll, wenn passen würde so nah wie möglich an meinen Heimatort, ich kann mich nur für ein we frei machen, ich weiss, dass zu wenig zeit, aber vllt mit dem richtigen tipp ausreichen, gerne per pn...


----------



## Pippa (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## hydrophil (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@slaziges silber mal ueber DK nachgedacht?

dort wird auch ziemlich gut barsch gefangen und es ist bissi kuerzer zu fahren und viiiiiiel schoener, als NL


----------



## Pippa (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie wäre es denn mit nem Abstecher nach Sylt?
Dort wird auch nicht so schlecht Wolfsbarsch gefangen und für ein Wochenende ist es bestimmt eine Alternative zu der Zeeland.
Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

geil, ihr macht mir mut!
da braucht ich nicht einmal kurven fahren, sozusagen immer gerade aus 
danke für die info


----------



## olebole (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Ihr Verrückten Woba Jäger....hahah.....

Ich melde mich auch mal, da ich nach längerer Zeeland Abstinenz wieder eine Woche nach Zeeland Renesse komme.

Ich bin vom 05.September 10 Tage dort.....juchuhhh.

Geangelt habe ich schon häufig auf Hornhecht die bekannten Stellen habe ich durch und jetzt will ich dem Woba nachstellen ......

Ist jemand evtl. zur selben Zeit dort?

Wollte es bei Neeltje Jans probieren...ist aber gross...

Würde mich gerne jemandem Anschlüssen oder hat jemand eine Spot Empfehlung???

Viele Grüße

Ole


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Versuche es bei der slipstelle neeltje jans, müßte gut sein


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Letztes WE in Zeeland gewesen und wollte die Barsche ärgern ,leider wenig Fische da. Es werden vereinzelt Fische gefangen, konnte auch einen v.3 kg überlisten.
Am Samstag waren an einer Stelle 22 Angler und es wurde nur ein Fisch gefangen|kopfkrat
Seit 3 Wochen ist es sehr schlecht dort mit den WB.
Es kann nur besser werden.:m


----------



## Ra.T (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
habe mal bei youtube "browersdam zeebaars 2014 " gesucht.
Dort wird anscheinend was gefangen.
Die aktuellen Videos anschauen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Fast alles "Kleinzeug"|kopfkrat


----------



## Bootsrookie (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Na das stimmt mich aber gar nicht hoffnungsfroh für unseren Trip Anfang Oktober:c


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ruhe bewahren ,die kommen noch #6


----------



## olebole (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

War gestern und heute auf dem brouwersdam.... Schlimm...

Alle  Leute die nix können probieren es da.....Schulter an Schulter....

Gut ich kenne es und stell mich vdrauf ein...

Seebarsch nur untermassig....nix dolles.....

Werde es nochmal vom Neeltje Jans probieren..... Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



olebole schrieb:


> War gestern und heute auf dem brouwersdam.... Schlimm...
> 
> Alle  Leute die nix können probieren es da.....Schulter an Schulter....
> 
> ...



Sage ich doch :q#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt ,bin ich wieder Freitag vor Ort, da sind die "Zeiten" wieder besser!!


----------



## olebole (10. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wetter ist gut.....bin Freitag auch da !


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin gleich da#h mal sehen was bis Sonntag so geht


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Weiter hin sehr schlecht .
Am Freitag Abend wurde mit 16 Mann 5 Fische so um 2 kg. gefangen.
Samstag früh wieder ein paar WS  ,abends ging gar nichts.
Sonntag konnte ich auch mal die Kraft spüren .
Alles wird dann aber nur auch "Popper" gefangen.

Was sonst keiner unterwegs ?


----------



## Pippa (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

War war über WE vor Ort.
So wie ich von dort gehört habe,haben die Fänge angezogen.#6


----------



## Pippa (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

:vik::vik:#h


----------



## Ra.T (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ab Samstag wieder. Biste noch da? Wie lief es bei dir zuletzt?



Hallo Pippa,
wie waren denn die Fänge ?
Bin ab Freitag wieder in Westkapelle.
Lohnt es sich nun Angelzeugs mitzunehmen ?
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ist jetzt etwas OT.:m
 War vergangene Woche  3 KM nördlich von Ijmuiden. Leichter auflandiger Wind, aber bei keinem Brandungsangler einen vorzeigbaren Fisch gesehen.


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> *Hast du denn auch gebrandelt? Oder g'spinnert? Und wie lief's?
> 
> *Der holländische Zausel hat es jedenfalls auch so geschildert. Letzte Woche ging nix. Und auch diese Woche sei schwer, trotz oftmals perfekter Windverhältnisse #c Somit hab ich wenigstens 'ne Ausrede #t
> Mal schauen, was morgen geht...





Nein, ich hatte bewusst kein Gerät mit. Es stand nur eine Woche Familienurlaub in diesem Jahr an, da gab es andere Prioritäten.:m
 Sonntag den 21.9. war am Strand ein Gemeinschafts- (WETT?) fischen. Waren geschätzte 50-70 Leute am Start. Einige waren sicherlich keine Pfeifen, aber auch bei denen habe ich nur lange Gesichter gesehen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin ab Freitag auch wieder da,mal sehen was die barsche so machen, jetzt müßten die Großen kommen ,so ab 5 kg|kopfkrat
Werde noch einmal voll Gas geben und dann wieder berichten.
Habe gestern auf die schnelle 150 köpfe gegossen #6 kann los gehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Bin ab Freitag auch wieder da,mal sehen was die barsche so machen, jetzt müßten die Großen kommen ,so ab 5 kg|kopfkrat
> Werde noch einmal voll Gas geben und dann wieder berichten.
> Habe gestern auf die schnelle 150 köpfe gegossen #6 kann los gehen.


 


 Willste die Fahrtrinne zumüllen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zwar sehr löblich, *aber auch leicht masochistisch! *Ich wäre in die Berge gefahren :q
> 
> 
> Wieso?
> War auch schon einige Wochen ohne Gerät in Norge.


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zwar sehr löblich, aber auch leicht masochistisch! Ich wäre in die Berge gefahren :q
> 
> @Herr Hunter,
> 
> ...


 Hast die Zeezunge auf Sarges gefangen?


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

System mit 1 Haken?


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ok Danke Pippa#6


----------



## Ra.T (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
nächste Woche sind mal wieder sehr viele Angelveranstaltungen an der Küste.

Bis Zoutelande werden dann wieder die Strände besetzt sein.
Mal sehn, ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding so eine Gemeinschaftssession.

Bei den letzten Veranstaltungen dieses Jahr wurden witzigerweise viele kleine Haie geangelt. Mal schaun was diesmal so gefischt wird.
Bei Interesse poste ich noch die Zeiten und Orte wo die wieder stattfinden.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Versuch mal Circle hooks mit ner Pulli Montage. Weniger Hänger und Fisch hängt fast immer. Nur halt nicht abschlagen


 
Wie sieht diese Montage den aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Pippa (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## Ra.T (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
ist in Holland nur leider ein teures Vergnügen, da man mit vielen Hängern zu kämpfen hat und dann sind sie immer gleich weg.

Die hatte ich auch mal einige Zeit verwendet.
Bis es mir zu teuer wurde.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## jan2001 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin gerade auch in zeeland unterwegs... Läuft aber irgendwie nichts.. Vielleicht ist das Wetter zu gut... Habt ihr noch Tipps? Ich probiere es aktuell mit wobblern.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin seit gestern auch da, kaum Fische vorhanden.wenn dann doch welche gefangen werden dann auf popper , gestern konnte ich beobachten wie die ca.5min. Gejagt haben. 15 Angler vor Ort gewessen und bis auf meine Person hat keiner was gefangen.alle haben mit popper versucht ich mit Blinker. Fisch war so um 0, 5 kg und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich glaube die fische sind nicht mehr da.
Samstag nichts.
Sonntag 4 std.  Auf Muschel und sarges -kein biss
                 Dann noch zwei std.mit gummi und popper-nichts
Montag 7 uhr gummi und popper bis 9; 30 -nichts
Das ist jetzt z.zeit bei jeden hier zu beobachten.


----------



## Pippa (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Fahre morgen wieder zurück das Wetter wird schlechter.
War heute v. 16-18; 30 wieder da leider wieder ohne biss. 
5 stellen befischt, gute stomung erwischt aber trotzdem nichts.
Es ist nichts da sonst hätte sich etwas getan.


----------



## Ra.T (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo..,
die Fische haben das Unwetter gewittert und sind rechtzeitig abgehauen.
Sitze hier in Westkapelle auch nur rum.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## PetriHelix (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wir waren jetzt gerade auch oben an der See und haben ab und an ein wenig auf die Wölfe gefischt (wenn wir nicht gerade mit dem Boot zum Zandern auf dem HD raus waren). 

Rund um Renesse habe ich es diesmal kaum probiert. Am Neeltje Jans lief es aber wie immer ganz gut. Die Bisse kamen meistens direkt nach den ersten 5-10 Würfen. 

Die Großen waren leider nicht dabei, Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem 

@Zeebaars-Hunter: Wir haben uns bestimmt nur ganz knapp verpasst ;-)

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri zu den Fängen.#6
Bis wann warst du hier?
Alles auf wobbler gefangen? 
Die farbe ist richtig gut#6


----------



## Pippa (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

..........


----------



## brandungsteufel (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wir waren heute auch zum erstemal auf Neeltje Jans. Erster Wurf Biss auf Blinker, 46 wolfsbarsch. Danach ging nichts mehr, trotzdem war es sehr schön. Sind einige Stellen abgelaufen die interessant aussahen. Sind noch ein paar Tage hier, gerne nehmen wir ein paar Tipps zu guten Stellen per PN entgegen. Man fühlt sich auf dem großen Areal bisschen verloren.


----------



## PetriHelix (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@Zeebaars-Hunter: Wir waren bis letzte Woche Mittwoch vor Ort und waren 2 Wochen da. Ein paar Tage war ich mit dem Boot raus und dann meistens gegen Abend für ein paar Würfe zum Neeltje Jans auf die Wölfe unterwegs. 

Und ja... Wir haben alles auf Wobbler gefangen. Hatte ein paar ältere Herren mit Muschelfleisch angeln sehen, aber die hatten nichts gefangen. Kunstköder ging diesmal ganz gut. 

Überlege nochmal für 1 Tag hoch zu fahren. Mal sehen was das Wetter sagt.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petrihelix
Habe gehört das es  bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag was ging mit WB aber später  nichts mehr.
Am Mittwoch ist ein 83cm mit Popper gefangen worden.
Bei dem Wetter und Wind würde ich an deiner stelle Zuhause bleiben.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch zum erstemal auf Neeltje Jans. Erster Wurf Biss auf Blinker, 46 wolfsbarsch. Danach ging nichts mehr, trotzdem war es sehr schön. Sind einige Stellen abgelaufen die interessant aussahen. Sind noch ein paar Tage hier, gerne nehmen wir ein paar Tipps zu guten Stellen per PN entgegen. Man fühlt sich auf dem großen Areal bisschen verloren.



Bei dem Wetter warst du da??
Es waren wellen von 1, 6 m  hoch und der wind ......
Wie willst du da vernünftig angeln?
Welche stelle hast du geangelt?
Respekt#6


----------



## esgof (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallöchen alle zusammen
habe die seite jetzt erst gesehen erstmal alle postings rein gezogen.
so nun mein senf zu allem weiss garnich wo ich anfangen soll.

ausrüstung: wenn jemand eine stabile rute hat ab 3 metern ( mein favorit speedmaster 360 cm mit 100 gramm wurfgewicht) mit einer vernünftiger rolle ab 4000 der größe mit dünner guter geflochtene ( mein favorit 14 ner codred ) und fluocarbon (die stärke sollte man varrieren können ob man im dunkeln angelt in der nähe von felsen oder muschelbänken ) ein langer kescher ganz wichtig wenn man keine spikes unter den wattstiefeln hat diesen winter mit den spikes eindecken die es bald überall gibt.

köder: meine favoriten max rap 17 cm keine angst große köder große fische. black minnow von fiiish, wobbler mit makrelen dekor, oder sandaal immitation,schlanke blinker abu tobi, die großen zargas oder frische krabben an der pose, im dunkeln gummiwürmer oder zargas geschleppt, bei rob auf der seite werden jedemenge gute köder vorgestellt.

hot spot: nelltje jans ist eine gute anlauf stelle aber nicht der einzigste.strömungen sind natürlich wichtig man muß sich schon danach richten welchen hot spot man wann auf sucht.beim auflaufendem wasser läuft die eine stelle beim ablaufendem die andere.wenn es nur regnet und nicht aufhören will gehe ich unter die seelandbrücke.ich fange bei europaweg süd an und höre europaweg nord auf.geschlafen wird nur das nötigste.bin quasi immer auf der suche. wenn ich aber an einer stelle was fange oder sehe beim anderen das was läuft lohnt es sich etwas auszuharren und die köder palette mal durch gehen.man sollte die strömungs zeiten nachts oder im dunkeln nicht verachten bis jetzt die größten fische dann gefangen.

angelladen:der shop von bass ist eine top anlauf stelle wo man eine große und gute auswahl hat und infos bekommt,ob kunstköder oder natur.der nimmt auch für kleines geld leute auf seinem boot mit auf die schelde.
der laden in renesse hat super günstige und hochwärtige angebote ob rute rolle oder wobbler.
der in oosvorne ist auch ganz gut ausgestattet wenn jemand nur würmer braucht fürs brandung ist der oben am nächsten.
für einsteiger die nicht viel zeit haben der rob vom wolfsbarsch.com oder im laden von bass bekommt man guiding.

regeln:für das angeln im meer und in der osterschelde braucht man keinen vispass.für die brauwersdamm angler see seite hinter dem zaun auffenthalt somit angeln verboten. hinter dem zaun ohne angel 60 euro mit angel und fisch 220 euro.angeln nur mit drei anbiss stellen sonnst pro haken 20 euro.in vilissingen abstand zum auslauf halten und die mindestmaße beachten.

mein tip habt bitte etwas nachsicht mit dem was ihr entnimmt der wb braucht lange bis er wächst ich und meine kumpels halten uns nicht nur an mindestmaße sondern auch für uns höchst maße.
die größßten fische sind meist weibschen wenn man schon einige hat muß man nicht umbedingt alles abknüppeln.


so nun petri


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter warst du da??
> Es waren wellen von 1, 6 m  hoch und der wind ......
> Wie willst du da vernünftig angeln?
> Welche stelle hast du geangelt?
> Respekt#6



Wir waren von 12  bis 17 Ihr da. Den Wind im Rücken hinter dem Wall an den Schleusentoren. Haben sogar Seehunde gesehen die Wolfsbarsche erwischt haben. Solange es nicht durchregnet lassen wir uns nicht abschrecken. Wenn man aus Richtung Renesse kommt waren direkt rechts neben der Brücke, sind auch dem großen Kreis gelaufen. Am Hafen haben wir es auch probiert.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ok |bigeyes
Viel Glück noch#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



esgof schrieb:


> Hallöchen alle zusammen
> habe die seite jetzt erst gesehen erstmal alle postings rein gezogen.
> so nun mein senf zu allem weiss garnich wo ich anfangen soll.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal gute Tipps ,#6#6#6#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

War jemand von Euch in der Zeit v.Freitag bis Montag auf der Neltje unterwegs??
Habe dort 3 neue Gesichter gesichtet ,es waren keine Holländer #6


----------



## nordbeck (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Seehunde?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Schöne große Seehunde schwimmen dort und manchmal schnappen die sich deinen Wolfsbarsch im Drill :c


----------



## jan2001 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich war dort mit meiner Freundin unterwegs... Habe aber, bis auf einen älteren Holländer, keinen gesehen.


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn ihr aus Mühlheim kommt habe ich Euch heute gesehen. Du hast sicher uns gesehen 2 Männer und ein Jugendlicher. Einer hat vorhin sein Brandungsgeschirr aufgebaut. 
/


----------



## R.Flagg (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,

für mich geht es ende Mai endlich das erste mal auf Wolfsbarsch. :m

Wir haben uns ein Hotel in Zeeland gebucht, genauer gesagt in Zoutelande. Da ich auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Anfänger bin würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung bezüglich der Jahreszeit hören. 
Lohnt es sich ende Mai gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln?

Über einige Hotspots wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.....eigentlich wäre ich über jeden tipp dankbar :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ob die barsche schon da sein werden hängt von der Wassertemperatur ab.
Wann bist du da ? Mitte Mai?
Spar die hier das Geld und kaufe die Köder vor Ort.
In der Gegenden gibt es viele gute stellen wo es sich lohnen könnte.
Div. gute Stellen wurden bereits hier gepostet. "Siehe auch Westkapelle"


----------



## R.Flagg (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ende Mai bin ich da. Ab 12 grad sollten sie da sein oder?  Mit ein bisschen Glück sollte es ja was werden.

Ok, danke für den Tipp mit der Stelle #6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Von der Zeit her müßte es echt gut sein.#6
Viel Glück 
P.S.Kannst dann mal deine Erfahrung hier schreiben.|kopfkrat


----------



## R.Flagg (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ja, danke....ich kann es kaum abwarten 

Ich schreibe dann mal wie es gelaufen ist. 

Eine frage noch.....sollte ich eine wathose mitnehmen?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



R.Flagg schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Ja, danke....ich kann es kaum abwarten
> 
> Ich schreibe dann mal wie es gelaufen ist.
> 
> Eine frage noch.....sollte ich eine wathose mitnehmen?



Würde es nicht empfehlen .


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nach langer Pause habe ich Freitag und Samstag wieder auf Wolfsbarsch gefischt, leider ohne Erfolg.
Das Wasser ist noch zu kalt und die Fische sind noch nicht da.
Verscheide Köder wie auch Stellen ausprobiert ohne Ergebnis.
Mit den Einheimischen gesprochen leider auch die haben nichts.
Hornhecht wie auch Makrele sind auch noch nicht da,nur der Hering läßt sich schon gut fangen.
Ab nächster Woche Samstag bin ich wieder da und werde es wieder versuchen,dann aber eine Woche lang 
War im Winter fleißig und schon den Vorrat an Ködern fürs 2015 vorbereitet.Ich hoffe es wird reichen|supergri
War jemand sonst schon los ??


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So hier die Bilder :vik:
60 Gramm Pilker und verschiedene "Bleiköp..."


----------



## DJ-Sancho (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey Zeebars-Hunter hast du meine pn bekommen?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Sorry habe es übersehen|wavey:


----------



## DJ-Sancho (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kein problem


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kurze Info
DIE BARSCHE SIND DA, ab ans Wasser#h


----------



## hydrophil (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

vllt hat es noch nicht die runde gemacht, aber es gibt seit einigen monaten ein bag limit von 3 fischen pro tag und angler.

schade, werde die reihenweise abgeschlachteten fische des autors und einiger anderer sportsfreunde vermissen.

wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass ihr einen workaround finden werdet.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das ist mir schon längst bekannt! 
Wenn's dir das hier nicht passt dann schreibe doch nicht,keiner zwingt dich hier zu.
Wenn du alles schwimmen lässt ist doch schön .
Mir und meiner Familie schmeckt der Fisch.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Der Anfang ist gemacht 
2x 1,5 kg heute morgen


----------



## Ra.T (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...
über die Webcam von Zeeland Live habe ich zugeschaut,
wie an der Steinküste von Westkapelle auch die Angler gereiht wie auf einer Hühnerstange stehen und WB jagen.
Bin am Wochenende auch wieder da, Gezeiten und Wetter sehen ja gut aus.

Hast du die WB bei zu oder ablaufenden Wasser gefangen ?
Wie siehts zur Zeit aus ?
Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Faulenzerangler, aber irgendwann will ich auch mal Gummi ins Wasser werfen.
Schreib bitte mal was über die Fangmethode.
Das Wasser sollte ja heute eher ruhig gewesen sein,
nimmst du dann eher neutrale Köder, oder wird die Farbe überbewertet ?
Viel Spass noch.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## brummy010 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wollte freitag nach ijmuiden zur "super" mole Fahren , lohnt es sich dort auch mal auf Wolfsbarsch zu versuchen ? Wollte eigentlich etwas auf Platte und Hornhecht gehen . 

Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...
> über die Webcam von Zeeland Live habe ich zugeschaut,
> wie an der Steinküste von Westkapelle auch die Angler gereiht wie auf einer Hühnerstange stehen und WB jagen.
> Bin am Wochenende auch wieder da, Gezeiten und Wetter sehen ja gut aus.
> ...



Gefangen bei abl.wasser .suche die strümung und benutze die Köder die du im Kasten hast.wichtig der "bleikopf" der Strömung angepasst. Wenn die Fische da sind und du den Köder  Bodennähe anbietest wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



brummy010 schrieb:


> Wollte freitag nach ijmuiden zur "super" mole Fahren , lohnt es sich dort auch mal auf Wolfsbarsch zu versuchen ? Wollte eigentlich etwas auf Platte und Hornhecht gehen .
> 
> Gruß



Immer versuchen und den einheimischen auf die Finger schauen


----------



## jan2001 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

War heute mal unter der Zeelandbrücke, aber ausser Tauchern nichts gewesen. Gibt es noch weitere empfehlenswerte Spots?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle an der Slippstelle von  Neeltje Jans  um 15 Uhr, 14 Uhr ich das Wasser oben somit gesehen um 15 Uhr da sein und versuchen. 
Gestern ging auch bei mir und anderen Anglern nichts.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

... weil sonst hier nichts los sein wird.
in einer Woche über 1000 clicks und so gut wie keine Bewegung |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> ... weil sonst hier nichts los sein wird.
> in einer Woche über 1000 clicks und so gut wie keine Bewegung |kopfkrat


 


 Wie viel Gramm hast du auf Bild 3 montiert? 
 Schätze mal so gut 60-75?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Fast ,es sind 55-58 Gramm


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Fast ,es sind 55-58 Gramm


 

 War doch dann nicht so schlecht.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

:m:m:m:m#6#6#6#6


----------



## Pitte (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Da ich auf Zeeland bin und noch nie einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen habe werde ich mich gleich nach Neeltje Jans begeben.
Habe mein Zandertackle eingepackt und werde dort mal die Rute schwingen.
Vielleicht geht ja was.


----------



## Teichbubi (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,

fahre in einer Woche nach Renesse und möchte zum ersten Mal auf Wolfsbarsch angeln. Leider habe ich für diese Angelei keinerlei spezielles Equipment und versuche es daher mit einer Spinnrute mit einem realem WG von 10-50g sowie einer 3500er Spinnrolle die ich eigentlich zum Hechtangeln verwende. Macht es Sinn, Meerforellenblinker zu verwenden? Denn die genannten Bleigewichte von bis zu 60g kann ich mit der Rute leider nicht hinausfeuern. Oder kann ich auch auf Gewichte von ca. 20-25g zurückgreifen? Ich kenne mich leider mit den Strömungsverhältnissen dort nicht aus. Gibt es sonst noch alternative Köder für meine Bedingungen?
Zudem freue ich mich über aktuelle Informationen was Köder bzw. -farben, Tiefen, Hotspots etc. betrifft.

Die Wolfsbarschangelei ist neu für mich; falls ich etwas konkreter fragen muss, einfach nachhaken.

Liebe Grüße
René


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Teichbubi wenn du in Renesse bist dann fahre z. Brouwersdam /Strandseite ,es ist nicht weitweg ca. 5 km .
Dort kannst du dein Gück versuchen, bei abgeh. Wasser stehen die Barsche dort. Du brauchts dort keine schweren köder nur nicht in der Verboten Zone angeln es könn´te teuer werden.
Viel Glück


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



der-duisburger schrieb:


> Da ich auf Zeeland bin und noch nie einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen habe werde ich mich gleich nach Neeltje Jans begeben.
> Habe mein Zandertackle eingepackt und werde dort mal die Rute schwingen.
> Vielleicht geht ja was.



Gute entscheidung #6
Die beste Zeit ist heute v.13:45 bis 15:45 dort
Kannst mal berichten


----------



## Teichbubi (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Teichbubi wenn du in Renesse bist dann fahre z. Brouwersdam /Strandseite ,es ist nicht weitweg ca. 5 km .
> Dort kannst du dein Gück versuchen, bei abgeh. Wasser stehen die Barsche dort. Du brauchts dort keine schweren köder nur nicht in der Verboten Zone angeln es könn´te teuer werden.
> Viel Glück



Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen. |wavey:


----------



## Ra.T (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
zum Einstimmen auf den Urlaub kannst du bei YOUTUBE mal nach: Haring vissen Brouwersdam 2015 suchen.
Dort sind wirklich viele Fische.

mfg
ralf


----------



## hydrophil (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

noch mehr als fische gibbet da jedoch asoziales gesindel ... das ist wirklich ekelhaft dort.


----------



## Knut82 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Es wurde bestimmt schon gesagt, ich habs aber nicht gefunden... braucht man für die Stellen Brouwersdam oder Neeltje Jans als Deutscher irgendwelche Berechtigungsscheine, Erlaubniskarten, VISpas?

 Und ist das Nachtangeln dort erlaubt?

 Danke schonmal und Gruß,
 Knut


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Alles ohne Schein .Nachtangeln kein Problem. 
Nur wenn du auf Hering gehen willst dann braucht's du.


----------



## Knut82 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Perfekt, danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## hydrophil (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

seeseite = frei

binnenseite =  erlaubnis noetig

nimm viel dosenbier mit und trage das rudi voeller weltmeistertrikot vom 1990  dann worst du dort nen unterhaltsamen tag verleben.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

oosterschelde ist aber frei


----------



## Knut82 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



hydrophil schrieb:


> seeseite = frei
> 
> binnenseite = erlaubnis noetig
> 
> nimm viel dosenbier mit und trage das rudi voeller weltmeistertrikot vom 1990 dann worst du dort nen unterhaltsamen tag verleben.



, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## hydrophil (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> oosterschelde ist aber frei



... jap ... aber da der brouwersdam nordsee und das grevelingen meer abtrennt, brauchste auf der binnenseite ne erlaubnis ... die ich bei der menge an kontrollen (und als guter gast angelt man sicher auch net schwarz) dringend empfehlen würde ...

ein untermassiger fisch bedeutet  übrigens aktuell 500 euro busse ... schade, dass es so etwas in dieser beschissenen bananenrepublik nicht gibt ...


----------



## Paddy0207 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Tach zusammen.
Ein Freund und ich waren jetzt schon das ein oder andere Mal in Zeeland mit dem Brandungsgeschirr auf der Suche nach Plattfischen. Dieses Jahr haben wir nun mal vor es mit der Spinrute gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch zu versuchen. Also haben wir uns schlau gemacht auf Wolfsbarsch.com (Buch gekauft) und bei den Experten hier im Forum. Material ist vorhanden und nun würde ich mal gerne wissen ob wir mit unserer Zusammenstellung von Rute und Rolle auf dem richtigen Weg sind. Kombi 1 wäre die Penn Regiment 3m mit max 60gr. WG mit der Rolle Penn Battle 2 (4000er). Kombi 2 Sänger aquantic target sea trout 320 (3,2m bis 55gr. WG) mit gleicher Rolle. Gehe eig. mal davon aus dass das so passt. Bei der Schnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher tendiere hier zu einer 14er oder 16er geflochtenen. Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand vielleicht nochmal einen Rat zur Bespulung geben könnte und ob ihr eine Monofile oder Fluorcarbon nachschaltet. Oder sind fertige Vorfächer besser? Mit welcher Hakengrösse sollte man es am geschicktesten versuchen?   Köder technisch habe ich gelesen das MEFO-Blinker gut gehen könnten. Bei der Grösse bin ich mir auch unsicher. Passen vielleicht DAM EFFZETT 28gr.? Wobbler werd ich mir paar verschiedene schlanke zulegen. Farben laut Forum weiß/Perlmutt/hellblau. Oder gibt es mittlerweile andere Erkenntnisse? Versuchen werden wir es Ende August/ Anfang September. Leider haben wir nur ein paar Tage zeit und ich bin mir bewusst dass es am schwierigsten sein wird den Fisch zu finden. Werden es überwiegend in Neeltje Jans und am Brouwersdam versuchen. Vielleicht wenn wir ganz verzweifelt sind auch mal nach maasvlakte fahren ;-). Wäre super von euch wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob ich was wichtiges vergessen habe. Oder auch für sonstige Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.

Petri Heil
und mit freundlichem Gruß
Paddy


----------



## Rob84 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Paddy, zum Thema Angelgerät kann ich Dir leider keine wirkliche Auskunft geben, da ich selber recht unerfahren bin was das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch angeht. Da ich in der zweiten Septemberwoche auch vor Ort(Westkapelle) bin, habe ich mir nochmal die Gesetze angeschaut und gesehen das das Mindestmaß für Wolfsbarsche ab dem 01.09.2015 von 36cm auf 42cm angehoben wird. Ausserdem darf man ab dem 29.03.2015 nicht mehr als 3 Wolfsbarsche in Besitz haben. 
Ich würde mich über aktuelle Fangberichte wohl ebenso freuen wie Du  
Dir und allen anderen Wolfsjägern ein dickes Petri Heil!

Grüsse aus Hessen, Rob!


----------



## Ra.T (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
zur Zeit sieht es in Westkapelle sehr mau aus.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen durften hier 2 Schiffe mit Sondergenehmigung 
und großen Schleppnetzen die Küste vom Fischbestand befreien. :r

Haben die auch sehr gründlich geschafft.

Ich geh nun mehr mit Hundchen gassi als zum angeln.:r

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Paddy0207 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo, 
schönen Dank schon mal für die Infos. Dass das Mindestmaß hochgesetzt wird war mir noch nicht bekannt. Ist ja gut zu wissen und persöhnlich finde ich es nicht so schlimm. Die Geschichte mit den 3 Wolfsbarschen pro Angler hatte ich auch schon gelesen und finde ich auch in Ordnung. In der Regel reichen 3 Fische für den Eigengebrauch dicke aus. Schiffe mit Schleppnetzen vor der Küste sind natürlich totaler Mist. Vielleicht kommen ja noch paar Infos zur Ausrüstung und zu aktuellen Fängen. Werde mal verstärkt die Fänge auf http://www.zeevisland.com/00-Vangstberichten/kant-vangstberichten.htm verfolgen.
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Rob84 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey Jungs, ich persönlich finde es auch nicht schlimm mit dem Mindestmaß! Die Schleppnetzfischerei allerdings schon. Wobei ich denke das sich der Bestand doch auch schnell regenerieren sollte oder? Ich denke es sollte genug Wolfsbarsch vor Ort sein. Ich hoffe auf eine gute Tide und Fisch! Viel glück noch an Dich Ralf und geb doch gerne noch paar aktuelle Infos! Falls jemand von euch im Zeitraum 07.09. - 21.09. in Westkapelle ist lasst es mich wissen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein Angeltrip


----------



## Paddy0207 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Schade das passt nicht ganz. Spätestens am 6.9 gehts wieder Richtung Heimat.


----------



## Rob84 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Naja kann man nix machen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und das Du noch ein paar nützliche Tips bekommst! Bin auf Deine Fische gespannt (-;


----------



## Paddy0207 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja danke gleichfalls. Scheinbar sind ja alle am Wasser!!! ;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Paddy0207 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> Ein Freund und ich waren jetzt schon das ein oder andere Mal in Zeeland mit dem Brandungsgeschirr auf der Suche nach Plattfischen. Dieses Jahr haben wir nun mal vor es mit der Spinrute gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch zu versuchen. Also haben wir uns schlau gemacht auf Wolfsbarsch.com (Buch gekauft) und bei den Experten hier im Forum. Material ist vorhanden und nun würde ich mal gerne wissen ob wir mit unserer Zusammenstellung von Rute und Rolle auf dem richtigen Weg sind. Kombi 1 wäre die Penn Regiment 3m mit max 60gr. WG mit der Rolle Penn Battle 2 (4000er). Kombi 2 Sänger aquantic target sea trout 320 (3,2m bis 55gr. WG) mit gleicher Rolle. Gehe eig. mal davon aus dass das so passt. Bei der Schnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher tendiere hier zu einer 14er oder 16er geflochtenen. Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand vielleicht nochmal einen Rat zur Bespulung geben könnte und ob ihr eine Monofile oder Fluorcarbon nachschaltet. Oder sind fertige Vorfächer besser? Mit welcher Hakengrösse sollte man es am geschicktesten versuchen?   Köder technisch habe ich gelesen das MEFO-Blinker gut gehen könnten. Bei der Grösse bin ich mir auch unsicher. Passen vielleicht DAM EFFZETT 28gr.? Wobbler werd ich mir paar verschiedene schlanke zulegen. Farben laut Forum weiß/Perlmutt/hellblau. Oder gibt es mittlerweile andere Erkenntnisse? Versuchen werden wir es Ende August/ Anfang September. Leider haben wir nur ein paar Tage zeit und ich bin mir bewusst dass es am schwierigsten sein wird den Fisch zu finden. Werden es überwiegend in Neeltje Jans und am Brouwersdam versuchen. Vielleicht wenn wir ganz verzweifelt sind auch mal nach maasvlakte fahren ;-). Wäre super von euch wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob ich was wichtiges vergessen habe. Oder auch für sonstige Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Hallo Paddy
Rute sollte schon die 3 bis 3,30 haben und ein wurfgewicht von 80 gramm.ich Fische eine shim. Speedmaster  3,30 wg 50- 100 oder 3,60 mit dem gleichen wg. ROLLE zwischen 4000 und 5000 würde ich dir empfehlen. Battle Fische ich auch aber die 5000
Penn Atlantis 7000 ist aber mein Favorit. Selten so eine gute und robuste Rolle gehabt .Shimano würde schon zweimal in die Knie gehen. Kaufe bloß keine Köder in Deutschland, gehe hier zum angeladen und besorge dir die gummifische von Black minnow von der Firma fiiish.fr. Angelladen im oudorp hat die da, die sind sehr freundlich und beraten gut.
Das ist der Renner hier, alle fischen wie verrückt damit .
Dazu noch zwei wobler in weiss flachläufer und zwei Popper 
Schon hast du alles zusammen. 
Viel Glück


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier die Gummifische 
Seit gut drei Wochen ist hier nicht's los.
Es werden nur vereinzelt welche gefangen,  meistens nur kleine.


----------



## Rob84 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das hört sich ja wirklich sehr mau an :-/
Hoffe doch sehr das sich noch was tut! Ich möchte meinen ersten Wolfsbarsch fangen..hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den "Hart Skin Minnow" Wobblern gemacht?

MfG Rob


----------



## Ra.T (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Hier die Gummifische
> Seit gut drei Wochen ist hier nicht's los.
> Es werden nur vereinzelt welche gefangen,  meistens nur kleine.



Das schlechte Wetter von letzter Woche verscheuchte wohl die letzten Fische von der Küste (Windböen bis 7 Bft).

Es wird  hier auch nur vereinzelt was gefangen. Selbst die Sprotten waren abgehauen und kommen nun erst so langsam wieder.
Ein weiteres Indiz dafür das nix da ist, es sind nur vereinzelt Seevögel an der Küste. Ich habe lange nicht mehr so viele Würmer fürs Kloh gekauft. Ein weiteres Problem ist wohl auch, das Nachts hier das Meer so ruhig wie ein Tümpel in NRW ist, warum sollten dann die Fische an die Küste schwimmen ?


Naja, Hundchen freut sich darüber. So kommt er mehr raus.
Trotz allem ist es wieder ein schöner Urlaub.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nicht nur keine Fische und Vögel,sondern auch kaum angler da.
Das Wasser ist hier seit 1 Woche trüb/sandig,  bei euch auch?
Ralf wo hast du das gelesen mit den booten vor der Küste?


----------



## Ra.T (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo..,
Das hier ein Reeder seine Netze durchs Wasser ziehen durfte hab ich von der Strandwache, Angelladen und Bekannter hatte auch eins an der Küste schippern gesehen.

Und wie gesagt, hier sind kaum Seevögel am Strand, außer ein paar Möwen die sich von Müll ernähren.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Paddy0207 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zeebaars-hunter. Coole tipps und besten dank dafür. Hast mir ne menge geld gespart. War nämlich schon abei mir ein kleines wobbler arsenal anzulegen. Hatte die modelle aus dem buch von robert staigis bzw von seiner seite wolfsbarsch.com. Aber wenn du sagst man soll sich besser da eindecken ist das umso besser. Danke für das bild von den gummis. Was kommen denn da für köpfe dran? Oder sind die dabei?... Fänge scheinen ja dann momentan nicht soooo gut aus. Aber versuchen möchte ich es trotzdem auf alle fälle. Vielleicht versuch ichs dann mal am europoort. Wenns nicht klappt dann isses halt so. Leckeren fisch gibts ja zur größten not auch gut zu kaufen. http://www.hoekzeehengelsport.com/ meintest du den angelladen in oudorp? Wünsche allen viel erfolg und den ein oder anderen dicken fisch. Aber einen könnt ihr mir ja über lassen!


----------



## Rob84 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gibt's neue Fangberichte? 

MfG Rob


----------



## Paddy0207 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Laut zeevisland.com scheint es doch in der Ecke Neeltje Jans, Zoutelande, Westkapelle, Domburg wieder einige Fänge zu geben.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin zwar nicht mehr vor Ort aber die Fänge werden besser.
Habe gestern mit Koll. der sich vor Ort sich befindet tel. und bekamm diese Info. Wasser nur noch leicht trüb, es wird mit muscheln gut gefangen, "Gummi"  läuft auch gut/besser.
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Rob84 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Juhuuu endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten!
Kann mir vielleicht Jemand nen Tip geben bezüglich der Köderführung von Twister/Gummifisch? Mein Problem ist das ich bei fast jedem Wurf einen Hänger hatte mit häufigem Verlust meines Köders. Bei absoluter Ebbe habe ich das vermeintliche Problem erkannt, große Felsen im Wasser. Ich Werde dieses Jahr wie auch im letzten mein Glück an den Buhnen unterhalb des Panzer Denkmals in Westkapelle versuchen. Die Frage ist wie weit ins Meer gehen die Felsen? Wie führe ich den Gummifisch richtig und wie finde ich heraus wieviel Gewicht ich benötige? Wären Wobbler sinnvoll? 
Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich in etwa soviele Köder in den Steinen gefunden wie beim Angeln verloren , scheint also evtl. etwas tricky zu sein oder ich gehöre schlichtweg zu den absoluten Anfängern 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Paddy0207 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Rob. Guter Beitrag. Leider kann ich dir da gross nicht weiterhelfen, da ich ja auch erst an den Anfängen stehe. Aber Antworten bezüglich der köderführung würden mich auch interessieren. Wobbler und popper sind meines wissens nach auf jeden fall sinnvoll. Aber flachlaufend sollten sie sein.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> Juhuuu endlich mal gute Neuigkeiten!
> Kann mir vielleicht Jemand nen Tip geben bezüglich der Köderführung von Twister/Gummifisch? Mein Problem ist das ich bei fast jedem Wurf einen Hänger hatte mit häufigem Verlust meines Köders. Bei absoluter Ebbe habe ich das vermeintliche Problem erkannt, große Felsen im Wasser. Ich Werde dieses Jahr wie auch im letzten mein Glück an den Buhnen unterhalb des Panzer Denkmals in Westkapelle versuchen. Die Frage ist wie weit ins Meer gehen die Felsen? Wie führe ich den Gummifisch richtig und wie finde ich heraus wieviel Gewicht ich benötige? Wären Wobbler sinnvoll?
> Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich in etwa soviele Köder in den Steinen gefunden wie beim Angeln verloren , scheint also evtl. etwas tricky zu sein oder ich gehöre schlichtweg zu den absoluten Anfängern
> 
> Viele Grüsse




Wenn du so schnell "hängst" dann ist dein Kopf zu schwer.
Du muss das Gewicht der Strömung anpassen, es muss dein Kopf "mitnehmen".Es macht kein Sinn wenn die strömung sehr schwach ist und du fischt mit 20-30 gramm kopf, dann hängst du gleich .Du muss den Köder knapp über dem Boden führen.
Köder rein ,absenken lassen , Boden kontakt und langsam über dem Grund führen. Wenn der Fisch da ist dann.......


----------



## VANHOOL (27. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gude ihr Leut,

Ich werde Mitte September, vom 13. Bis 18., in Breezand Urlaub machen.
Ich habe das letzte mal vor ca. 18 Jahren in Holland an der Küste gefischt. Da war ich 12. Ist also nicht viel hängen geblieben...

Ich habe mir mittlerweile einige Tipps hier im Forum und bei anderen Quellen im Internet angeschaut.

Bin schon sehr gespannt was so geht.

Will es eigentlich auf alles versuchen.
Packe ne 3,90 m Karpfenrute und ne 4,20m heavy feeder Rute ein, um es per Ansitz auf Platte, wolfsbarsch und Co zu versuchen.
Dann werde ich nach meine Spinnausrüstung einpacken.
Klassisches Zandergerät.
Bin mir im klaren, dass meine Ausrüstung nicht optimal für diese Art des Angelns ist, aber mal schauen was sich so tut.

Werde mir Köder und aktuelle Infos vor Ort besorgen.

Von meinen Zahlreichen angelfreien Urlauben in Zeeland sind mir Westkapelle, Neeltje jans und diverse andere Spots ein Begriff.

Mal schauen wo es mich wann hinverschlägt.

Hoffe sehr, nicht als Schneider heim zugehen.
Ich werde dieses Forum weiter verfolgen, um tagesaktuell auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben, über Hotspots, Beisszeiten u.ä.
Und sicherlich auch mal berichten wie es war.

Petri heil.


----------



## Stefan660 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Na dann Petri,

mit frischen Würmern geht eigentlich immer was am Strand, mit der Spinrute wird es schon kniffliger. Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall! Die Natur dort ist schon eindrucksvoll.


----------



## tos_crocker (29. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es aktuell Spots wo es gut läuft? Ab 02.09. bin ich oben, besuche meinen Kumpel und dann werden wir die Strände von Domburg bis Zoutelande ansteuern.

Gruß und allen die noch da sind: Petri


----------



## VANHOOL (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie lange bleibst du denn in Zeeland?


----------



## carpfriend568 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ein guter Freund und ich sind vom 12.-19.09. in Julianadorp, in der Nähe von Den Helder, falls da noch jemand Tipps hat, oder sich dort gut auskennt, wären wir für jeden Tipp dankbar. |wavey::m

 Petri, Andreas


----------



## Rob84 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke für die Tipps Zeebaars-Hunter, ich werde ein wenig mit dem Blei spielen und sehen ob ich besser zurecht komme!
So Jungs mein Urlaub steht kurz bevor und mich würde interessieren ob es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Fangmeldungen gibt! Vielleicht ja von Dir Paddy , aber gerne auch von allen anderen.
Ich wünsche allen am Wasser viel Glück und viel Fisch!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

In der Woche wurden viele kleine gefangen (viel auf Popper Weiß nicht großer 12 cm), Nachts auch ein paar große. Ab heute viel Wind an der Küste ,wird erst am Mittwoch besser. Heißt aber nicht das man nicht angeln kann, die richtige Stelle suchen so das der Wind v. Rücken kommt.
Ich denke das die großen Fische so in zwei Wochen aus der Oosterschelde kommen werden und dann......
Viel Glück #6


----------



## Weißtanne (4. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wer wissen will warum dieses Jahr in Walcheren relativ bescheiden gefangen wird und der niederländischen Sprache mächtig ist sollte  mal bei Sportvisserij Zuidwest Niederlande nachlesen

http://www.sportvisserijzwn.nl/actueel/7863/zoute-mailing-nr-15.html

und dann  Klik hier Zoute Mailing 15  anklicken


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Leider nichts neues ,
Wenn es so weiter geht dann sind bald keine Barsche mehr da|gr:


----------



## Stefan660 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Klein Barsche werden doch wohl noch gefangen, nur nicht mehr so viel große. Dauert also wohl etwas bis die Schutzmaßnagmen greifen. So schnell wachsen die Barsche auch nicht. Denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Ra.T (5. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> zur Zeit sieht es in Westkapelle sehr mau aus.
> Vor ca. 3 Wochen durften hier 2 Schiffe mit Sondergenehmigung
> und großen Schleppnetzen die Küste vom Fischbestand befreien. :r
> ...



Hallo Zeebarsch-Hunter,
sag mal, hattest du mir nicht geglaubt ?

Am 3.10 ist wieder Wettangeln in Walcheren, ca. 500  Startplätze verteilt auf 4 oder 5 Wettkämpfe.
Bin diesmal sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.
Ich werde mich dort am Baaiweg mit wahrscheinlich 200 weiteren Anglern rumtummeln, mit viel Fisch rechne ich diesmal aber nicht.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## michel75 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,

Ich fahre am 14.9 in den Centerpark Port Zeeland.

Lohnt es sich Angeln mitzunehmen? wenn ja welche. Ich würde gerne auf alles Angeln nur nicht auf Hornhecht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Paddy0207 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Tach zusammen. Bin wieder zurück und der Fang war sehr mies. Außer einen Geep und einen Fint am Brouwerdam war nichts zu holen. Spinnen und Brandungsangeln hat alles nix genutzt. Auch die Einheimischen waren nicht erfolgreicher. Westkapelle, Zoutelande, Brouwersdam und Neltje Jans 0,0 Wolfsbarsche. Lediglich 2 Stk habe ich bei einem Holländer am Brouwersdam gesehen. Vllt liegts an mir, den Angelstellen, am Wetter oder der Zeit. Keine Ahnung auf jeden Fall ist der Erfolg ausgeblieben. Bis zum nächsten Versuch.
Petri heil an alle.


----------



## mitläufer (7. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,
bin zurück aus Seeland. Abends leider häufig Regen/Gewitter und viel Wind. Daher nur dreimal in der Dämmerung auf Wolfsbarsch geangelt. 2 kleine Barsche ca 30 cm und ein Wittling gingen wieder zurück. Dazu einige vorsichtige Bisse. Geangelt mit Pose und Seeringelwurm an der Oosterschelde zwischen Roompot und Neltje Jans an den Molen. Allen viel Erfolg & lieben Gruß


----------



## mitläufer (7. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ein Tipp für alle, die dort unterwegs sind - super Angelgeschäft van Maldegem in Kortgene. Große  Ausstattung, frische relativ günstige Seeringelwürmer (Zaagers) und sehr freundliche Bedienung. 

Beste Angelzeit tatsächlich wie von Rob unter www.wolfsbarsch.com beschrieben zum Gezeitenwechsel. Dort in Dämmerung / Nacht viel Aktivität. Jagende, springende Wolfsbarsche und Bisse auf Pose. Durch das kurze heftige unter Wasser ziehen auch deutlich zu unterscheiden von den Krabben, die wir nahe der Steinschüttung auch zeitweise dran hatten ... 

Von den Anglern dort haben wir gehört, dass es fast ausschließlich auf Seeringelwurm beißt. Aber auch die hatten fast nur Untermaßige. 

Petri & Gruß


----------



## Gpups (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

hallo leute,
ich fahre jetzt am wochenende das erste mal mit der angelausrüstung richtung zeeland/vlissingen. natürlich möchte ich nicht, wie ein idiot, total unwissend an irgend einer doofen stelle mein glück versuchen 
daher die frage an euch: könnt ihr mir bitte paar tips geben, wo, auf was und womit ich zur zeit evtl erfolge erzielen könnte ? 
gruß Gpups


----------



## Ra.T (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
die Frage, die du dir stellen solltest, wo gehst du hin ?
An diesem Wochenende sind wieder sehr viele Angelwettbewerbe an der Küste. Von Samstag - Sonntag findet fast überall irgend eine Veranstaltung statt.

Schau dir mal Terminkalender an:
http://zuidwestnl.vwrp.nl/kalender/

Selbst am Strand von Vlissingen wird am Sonntag geangelt.

Besuch einfach einen Angelwettbewerb an der Küste und schau den Anglern über die Schulter, dann kriegst du die besten Tipps.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (14. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

.....


----------



## Gpups (14. September 2015)

danke für die antwort und den tip 
natürlich ist das die beste möglichkeit, von einheimischen paar tips zu bekommen. dann habe ich ja richtig glück, dass dieses we mehrere angler anzutreffen sind. war mehrere male schon in dieser kante und habe sehr selten jemanden angeln gesehen. meistens war es aber immer zwischen november und april. ich gehe davon aus, dass um diese jahreszeit die erfolgschancen nicht die besten sind


----------



## adlerfisch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

gerade jetzt sollte dort eigentlich eine gute Zeit sein ...


----------



## Schlauf (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri Heil zusammen. Gestern gut gefischt vom Strand aus. Habe meinen bisher größten Wolfsbarsch gefangen, 70 cm. Good luck all


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Glückwunsch :m
In welcher Gegend hast du gefischt?


----------



## Schlauf (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wir sind in Zeeland unterwegs.. bei Westkapelle.. Bisse kamen zur Dämmerung bei ablaufenden Wasser. Kurze Distanz. Niedrige Wassertiefe vor einer Sandbank..


----------



## VANHOOL (21. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gude

Urlaub ist beendet und das Gerät wieder verstaut.
Hatten leider Pech mit dem Wetter. Konnten nicht so viel angeln wie wir uns das gewünscht hatten.
In Westkapelle haben wir nur leckeren Fisch gegessen.
Aber bei Vrouwenpolder bzw. breezand waren wir erfolgreich.
4 Wolfsbarsche an einem  Nachmittag bei auflaufender Flut und ablandigem Wind.
Sogar eine Doublette.
Keine Riesen, aber es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Bin jetzt angefixt[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VANHOOL (21. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob84 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie hast du geangelt Schlauf?


----------



## Schlauf (22. September 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi,

eigentlich eher auf Plattfisch, Grundmontage mit Paternoster, Seeringelwurm. Haben damit am Tag vorher schon mit 4 Ruten 18 Wolfsbarsche gefangen, aber leider nur 3 Maßige.

Mein Bruder hatte kurz nach meinem Fang auch noch einen Biss, bei dem der Rutenständer fast umgefallen ist; leider hat der Fisch den Seitenarm vom Paternoster aus dem Vorfach gerissen.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi leute, auf zeeland Brauch ich keine angelerlaubnis oder ? 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen Mitte Oktober ...? Was für Fische sind in dieser Zeit da ? 
Brandungsrute mitnehmen ? Oder besser auf Kunstköder? Fahre das erste Mal dahin und habe absolut keine Ahnung.. Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Schlauf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich eher auf Plattfisch, Grundmontage mit Paternoster, Seeringelwurm. Haben damit *am Tag vorher schon mit 4 Ruten *18 Wolfsbarsche gefangen, aber leider nur 3 Maßige.
> 
> Mein Bruder hatte kurz nach meinem Fang auch noch einen Biss, bei dem der Rutenständer fast umgefallen ist; leider hat der Fisch den Seitenarm vom Paternoster aus dem Vorfach gerissen.


 

 Bitte nicht böse sein, kenne die Bestimmungen nicht so gut.
Sind 4 Ruten erlaubt?|kopfkrat
 Ich bin immer mit 2 Stöcken ausgekommen.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, kenne die Bestimmungen nicht so gut.
> Sind 4 Ruten erlaubt?|kopfkrat
> Ich bin immer mit 2 Stöcken ausgekommen.




Haben <- hört sich nach mehr als 1 Person an mein Freund


----------



## wowa.krohmer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Hi leute, auf zeeland Brauch ich keine angelerlaubnis oder ?
> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen Mitte Oktober ...? Was für Fische sind in dieser Zeit da ?
> Brandungsrute mitnehmen ? Oder besser auf Kunstköder? Fahre das erste Mal dahin und habe absolut keine Ahnung.. Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps




Am besten wäre noch nen Platz wo ich gut mit Gummifisch oder Wobbler angeln kann... Denke nicht das es vorne am Strand gut laufen wird


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Haben <- hört sich nach mehr als 1 Person an mein Freund


 

 OK, mein neuer unbekannter *Freund*.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Hi leute, auf zeeland Brauch ich keine angelerlaubnis oder ?
> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen Mitte Oktober ...? Was für Fische sind in dieser Zeit da ?
> Brandungsrute mitnehmen ? Oder besser auf Kunstköder? Fahre das erste Mal dahin und habe absolut keine Ahnung.. Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps




Beides geht jetzt gut, überwiegend Barsche ,Tong , Platte usw.
Zelland ist groß ,wo genau bist du ,dann kann ich dir etwas sagen


----------



## wowa.krohmer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Beides geht jetzt gut, überwiegend Barsche ,Tong , Platte usw.
> Zelland ist groß ,wo genau bist du ,dann kann ich dir etwas sagen




Also ich hab noch garkein festes Ziel, hab vor mit Freunden nen Wochenendtrip dahin zu machen... 
 Kannst mir irgendwo was empfehlen.?
Am besten wo ich mit gummifisch /Spinnen und auch brandungsrute auswerfen kann


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ok wenn Zeeland ,nicht weit laufen müssen, grund und Kunstköder dann würde ich Dir Neeltje Jans slipstelle empfehlen
Mit dem Auto direkt am Wasser #6
Vorher bei der Muschfarm köder besorgen und....fische fangen


----------



## wowa.krohmer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Darf man denn dort auch nen Zelt aufbauen ? Oder muss ich auf nen Campingplatz?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Darf man denn dort auch nen Zelt aufbauen ? Oder muss ich auf nen Campingplatz?


 

 Campingplatz :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Darf man denn dort auch nen Zelt aufbauen ? Oder muss ich auf nen Campingplatz?



Mit Zelt wird es schwierig dort, du kannst direkt ans WAsser mit dem Auto und wenn du dort angeln bist dann......


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Ok wenn Zeeland ,nicht weit laufen müssen, grund und Kunstköder dann würde ich Dir Neeltje Jans slipstelle empfehlen
> Mit dem Auto direkt am Wasser #6
> Vorher bei der Muschfarm köder besorgen und....fische fangen




Die muschfarm ist was ? Kannst du mir nen sehr nahegelegenen angelladen dort nennen ?


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Die *musch*farm ist was ?..




die mit "*i*" oder die mit "*el*"?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Jose schrieb:


> die mit "*i*" oder die mit "*el*"?


Muschelfarm #6 in Kamperland
Angelladen ,wie ich dir schon über Pn geschrieben haben : hier noch einmal 
Angelladen einmal bei:

Bass Hengelsport Colijnsplaat oder 
*http://www.hoekzeehengelsport.com/ 
*


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Jose schrieb:


> die mit "*i*" oder die mit "*el*"?




Beides sehr interessant


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Muschelfarm #6 in Kamperland
> Angelladen ,wie ich dir schon über Pn geschrieben haben : hier noch einmal
> Angelladen einmal bei:
> 
> ...




Naja ich meinte nur weil der angelladen nen gutes Stück von Neeltje Jans entfernt ist... Auf die Insel komm ich aber auch nur über eine Fähre oder gibt es eine fest Befahrbare Strecke dahin ?


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oosterschelde-alte-saecke-auf-wolfsjagd.html


ist ne gute gegend und der bass lohnt auch.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Jose schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oosterschelde-alte-saecke-auf-wolfsjagd.html
> 
> 
> ist ne gute gegend und der bass lohnt auch.




Schöner Artikel, aber wir sind leider nur vom Ufer aus vertreten


----------



## wowa777 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

wo finde ich denn einen, ziemlich naheliegenden, Zeltplatz, um mit dem Zelt dort zu übernachten.

Ich habe bereits welche gefunden, aber dort bezahle ich für 2 Erwachsene Personen für 2 Nächte 44€.... das ist doch viel zu teuer. Da gibt es bestimmt was billigeres


----------



## wowa.krohmer (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ist denn noch jemand dieses Wochenende auf zeeland ? Vom 16.10-18.10


----------



## wowa.krohmer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Was erwarten mich denn nun für Fische dieses Wochenende...? Wolfsbarsch wird denke ich weitergezogen sein aufgrund des starken wetterwandels. Für Hering ist es noch viel zu früh was?


----------



## Stefan660 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn es kälter wird gibt es eher Gul = Kabeljau


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
auch wenn die Lufttemperatur kälter wird, das Wasser ist noch warm genug. Anbei mal 2 Fische von letzter Woche.
Ich angelte diesmal am Strand bei Fluthöchststand und nicht bei Tiefst Ebbe. Es war einfach zu viel Seetang bei Ebbe am Ufer wo ich angeln wollte.

PS. Der Barsch war nach neuem Mindestmaß nun zu klein und schwimmt wieder (gefangen mit gefrorenem Muschelfleisch).

mfg
Ralf


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> auch wenn die Lufttemperatur kälter wird, das Wasser ist noch warm genug. Anbei mal 2 Fische von letzter Woche.
> Ich angelte diesmal am Strand bei Fluthöchststand und nicht bei Tiefst Ebbe. Es war einfach zu viel Seetang bei Ebbe am Ufer wo ich angeln wollte.
> 
> ...




Super Ralf  bei mir geht's in 4-5 Stunden auf nach westkapelle


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
 wenn du nun nach Westkappelle fährst,
 dann geh einfach bei KNRM (Küstenwache) auf den Steeg, wenn Flut ist.
 Kauf dir vorher bei Melis !kleine! Heringspaternposter und lass sie mit ca. 50gr Blei am Steeg im Wasser wippen.

 Das gleiche auch mit Seitenarmpaternoster und Würmern.
 Die aber stramm ins Wasser hängen, damit die Krebse nicht so schnell drann kommen !

 Irgendwas beisst so immer.

 Bei Ebbe gehste dann einfach links an den Sandstrand zur großen Buhne, wirst du schon sehen, wenn du da bist.

 Viel Spass.
 Ralf


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> auch wenn die Lufttemperatur kälter wird, das Wasser ist noch warm genug. Anbei mal 2 Fische von letzter Woche.
> Ich angelte diesmal am Strand bei Fluthöchststand und nicht bei Tiefst Ebbe. Es war einfach zu viel Seetang bei Ebbe am Ufer wo ich angeln wollte.
> 
> ...



Trotz der Größe ist der der Loup de Mer für mich einer der schönsten Fische, Petri zum Fang, immer schön so Fotos zu sehen


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> wenn du nun nach Westkappelle fährst,
> dann geh einfach bei KNRM (Küstenwache) auf den Steeg, wenn Flut ist.
> Kauf dir vorher bei Melis !kleine! Heringspaternposter und lass sie mit ca. 50gr Blei am Steeg im Wasser wippen.
> ...




Melis ist nen Restaurant dort..? Zeigt Google mir an


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bei mir kommt das http://www.meliswestkapelle.nl/hengelsport/

Grüße


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mit Maden oder dendrobenas kann ich im Salzwasser nichts anfangen, oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
 ach ja, einen gebe ich noch:

 Falls du doch spontan zum Steg fährst und mit kleinen Heringspaternostern Sprotten oder Sandaale fängst, dann zieh die dann auf einen Haken mit ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter Schnur mit Schrotblei und angle mit Pose dann einfach weiter.

 Der Köderfisch muss untertauchen, Seebarsche jagen in Grundnähe an der Oberfläche fängst du nichts.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Zur Not kann man auch Tauwürmer benutzen, aber wofür gibt ja genug Angelläden mit passenden Ködern in Holland.


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
lass doch einfach diese Schei... sein.

Was auch gut sein kann, sind Franse Tappen, gefroren.
Kriegst du gute und lange bei Hengelsport Zuiderduin.
Kleine Stücke abreißen und mit Baitgummy gut festbinden. 

mfg
Ralf

 Im Ort von Westkapelle sind sie zu teuer und zu klein.


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> ach ja, einen gebe ich noch:
> 
> Falls du doch spontan zum Steg fährst und mit kleinen Heringspaternostern Sprotten oder Sandaale fängst, dann zieh die dann auf einen Haken mit ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter Schnur mit Schrotblei und angle mit Pose dann einfach weiter.
> ...




Super Ralf, bedankt dafür. Melis wird wohl zuhaben... Fahre zum Camping und hengelsport zuiderduin und Kauf da die fehlenden Sachen ein.

@brandungsteufel, habe die noch von letztem we... Und die sehen noch sehr gesund und lebensfroh aus, daher die Frage


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> lass doch einfach diese Schei... sein.
> 
> Was auch gut sein kann, sind Franse Tappen, gefroren.
> ...



Cooler Laden und nette Leute, war da dieses Jahr zum erstenmal. Haben auch die Riesen Seeringelwürmer und alles super frisch.

Hab da schon deutlich schlechtere Läden gesehen.

Tips kriegste gratis dazu.


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, bedankt für die Tipps! Bin bis Sonntag Vormittag da... Werde spinnfischen, posenfischen und brandungsangeln... Hab so ziemlich alles mit was ich brauche... Bis auf Köder


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Die Holzpfähle am Strand sind begehbar.
Also links vom Steeg, lange Pfahlreihe, Möwen vertreiben und sitzend angeln.
Und nicht ins Wasser fallen !


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie sieht das denn mit Ebbe und Flut aus? Wie weit muss ich ca bei Ebbe werfen um auf gute Tiefe zu kommen ? Also beim brandungsangeln


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mind 50 Meter , kommt auf die Stelle an
und jetzt fahr endlich los
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2015)

Ra.T schrieb:


> Mind 50 Meter , kommt auf die Stelle an
> und jetzt fahr endlich los
> Ralf


An manchen Buhnen schwimmen die Fische auch bis auf Knietiefe ran. Schau wo die Seevögel Fische fangen, dann siehst du wo die Fische stehen.


----------



## wowa777 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Mind 50 Meter , kommt auf die Stelle an
> 
> und jetzt fahr endlich los
> 
> Ralf




Okay okay, ruhig Blut, ich bin ja schon unterwegs 

Gibt's den da ein paar Meerjungfrauen ? Ist ja schon etwas kühl draußen 

Bis Sonntag jungs


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> ach ja, einen gebe ich noch:
> 
> Falls du doch spontan zum Steg fährst und mit kleinen Heringspaternostern Sprotten oder Sandaale fängst, dann zieh die dann auf einen Haken mit ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter Schnur mit Schrotblei und angle mit Pose dann einfach weiter.
> ...


 



 Ralf,#h
 woher stammt denn diese Erkenntnis? |abgelehn


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

empfinde ich auch als gewagte aussage.


----------



## Ra.T (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
das tut mir nun wirklich leid für WOWA.
Aber genau an diesem Wochenende starteten die WK Kustvissen Junioren ab Zoutelande bis Domburg.

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## wowa777 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Also ich bin nun wieder zurück. Hat Mega Spaß gemacht! Hab auch 4 Wolfsbarsche gefangen... Alle aus der kinderabteilung, sprich so um die 30cm. Sind alle wieder zurück gelassen worden. Wollte gerne noch Plattfische fangen, aber das werde ich wohl das nächste Mal tun. Im großen und Ganzen ist es ne super gegend!
Mein Fehler war, das ich freitag Abend und Samstag bis abends am Steg verbracht habe... Da ging absolut Garnichts bei mir, weder bei Ebbe, noch bei flut...
Beim brandungsangeln habe ich da weitaus, wie oben schon erwähnt, mehr Erfolg gehabt 

Trotzdessen nochmal allen ein großes Dankeschön für eure Tipps!


----------



## Ra.T (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo wowa,
hattest du denn schon einige Jugendliche vom WK Kustvissen
getroffen ?
Der Wettkampf ging (glaube) heute in Domburg los.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## wowa777 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Also heute gegen 9 Uhr war der ganze Badestrand in westkapelle voll mit ruten, ich hab 13 zählen können. Bin da wohl nicht hingelaufen, aber waren auf einmal enorm viele


----------



## Paddy0207 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen. Waren von donnerstag bis inkl. Samstag in zeeland unterwegs und wollten auf platte angeln. Lief super. Platte, wittling und auch noch einige kleine wolfsbarsche waren zu erwischen. Wolfsbarsche allerdings nicht größer als 20 cm. Auch die platten und wittlinge waren meist zu klein und schwimmen wieder. Wer in nächster zeit nochmal in die ecke zoutelande möchte sollte dran denken das der campingplatz zuiderduin nur sehr unregelmäßig geöffnet hat. Vom melis in westkapelle kann ich leider nichts gutes berichten. Im oktober war ich paar mal da und er hatte an zeeaas außer zargers garnichts mehr genauso wie auch jetzt im dezember. Bloss das die zargers im dezember noch dünner und weniger aktiv waren als die im herbst. Hab nochmal zwei fragen in die große runde. Hat jemand eine Kaufempfehlung für mich was ein brandungsdreibein betrifft? Hab mir mal von aquantic das iron claw gekauft aber das ist echt der absolute schrott und nun auch schon an einigen stellen so kaputt das es nicht mehr zu reparieren ist. Hatte mir eine günstige variante gekauft da ich erstmal schauen wollte ob das brandeln überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Aber nun muss doch mal was vernünftiges her. Zweite frage wäre wie es mitte april mit dem zeebaars ausschaut. Ist es noch zu früh oder lohnt der Versuch schon. 
Petri Heil an alle.
Gruss Paddy


----------



## adlerfisch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wolfsbarsch Maßnahmen 2016 (für) Angler in NL: 
- C&R Pflicht bis Juni 2016 
- ab Juli max 1 Fisch/Tag mitnehmen 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Stefan660 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mindestmaß 42cm


----------



## wowa777 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey Leute, wisst ihr welcher Fisch jetzt im April dort ist ? Und wann kommt der hornhecht ?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wittling, die kleinen Dorsche und die kleinen Wobbas.
 Hornhecht wird wohl erst Anfang Mai da sein, wenn es wärmer sein wird.


----------



## wowa777 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Okay super danke, hatte deinen post Garnicht mitbekommen..
Werde wohl erst Ende April oder sogar erst Anfang Mai fahren....
Wie fang ich dort denn am besten hornhechte..? Vom Steg aus mit wobblern und Blinkern ?
Schwimmen die denn soweit vor ?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hornhecht ,schmale Blinker (Silber) , oder Pose mit Fischfetzten (klein).
 Die kommen dicht ans Ufer dran.


----------



## Ra.T (30. März 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo ...,
 schau dir doch mal das Video an:
 Vraag het aan Ed - Geep Vissen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esDh-1WSRqI

 Geangelt wurde bei Westkapelle mit Zaagers und Seelachs aus dem Angelladen.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Talle (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Forumgemeinde,
bin heute zum ersten Mal in Zeeland. Sonst sind wir stets woanders in Holland unterwegs. Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Kamperland. Ich habe für Donnerstag einen Platz auf einen Kutter, nur das mit dem Brandungsangeln habe ich mir einfacher vorgestellt. Finde weder ein Angelgeschäft noch einen guten Zugang zum Meer. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!


----------



## Stefan660 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi, 
einen Angelladen gibts in Colijnsplaat am Hafen oder in Middelburg (BD Store, Achter de Houttuinen 34) .
Brandungsangeln am Banjaard, Nollestrand Strand oder direkt am Neeltje Jans. In Westkapelle ist angeln direkt vom Deich möglich.

Groetjes
Stefan


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Talle schrieb:


> Hallo Forumgemeinde,
> bin heute zum ersten Mal in Zeeland. Sonst sind wir stets woanders in Holland unterwegs. Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Kamperland. Ich habe für Donnerstag einen Platz auf einen Kutter, nur das mit dem Brandungsangeln habe ich mir einfacher vorgestellt. Finde weder ein Angelgeschäft noch einen guten Zugang zum Meer. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!


Angelgeschäfte kannst du dir in der Vispas App anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Talle (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey, sehr gut! Das sollte reichen. Von Neeltje Jans aus auch auf Grund mit Wurm oder lediglich Spinnrute? Denke da werde ich es morgen versuchen.

Dank je well


----------



## Stefan660 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Spinnrute im Moment nur für Hornhecht tauglich. Geh an den Strand und werf die Seeringelwürmer in die Brandung. Mit etwas Glück fängst du schöne Plattfische.


----------



## Talle (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin gerade "aus" der Nordsee zurück. Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps! Bin heute morgen im Angelgeschäft in Colijnsplaat gewesen. Top Laden-Top Service. Bin dann an den Strand von Banjaard und ab in die Brandung. Konnte meinen ersten Wolfsbarsch verhaften  
(52 cm auf Wurm) So jetzt ist Familienurlaub angesagt und Donnerstag Kutter
Petri aus Kamperland


----------



## Stefan660 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri! 
Hauptsache der Barsch schwimmt wieder. Die Kollegen kassieren 500€ Bussgeld wenn man erwischt wird. Erst ab 30.06. ist wieder mitnehmen erlaubt.


----------



## Talle (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja, dass hatte man mir im Angelgeschäft vorher erklärt. Alles gut


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Was geht den z. Zeit an der Küste.
 Hornhecht schon da, WB auch?
 Bin erst wieder nächste Woche vor Ort.


----------



## wowa777 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Würde mich auch interessieren, werde eventuell auch ab Donnerstag da sein


----------



## Ra.T (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, werde eventuell auch ab Donnerstag da sein



Hallo Wowa ...,

ich werde wohl Freitag Abend am Baaiweg stehen.
Am Trommelweg ist ab Samstag Wettangeln.

Das Wetter wird wohl leider an diesem Wochenende zu schön und so werden die Strände sehr voll werden.
Dafür sind gute Gezeiten, richtig schöne Tiefstebbe und hohe Flut.
Verzieh dich also besser auch in diese Gegend.

Hornhechte kannst du gut beim Leuchtturm  Noorderhoofd hinter Westkapelle angeln.
Wenn schon welche da sind, dann stehen dort meist über  50 Angler.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Bronco84 (8. Mai 2016)

Nabend zusammen. Ich bin ab morgen Abend für eine Woche in Colijnsplaat. 
Habe ne spinnrute und ne schwere Feederrute im Gepäck. ( ist Familienurlaub. )
Wollte aber gerne zwischendurch mal los dort. Bin absoluter Neuling was das Meeres-
Angeln angeht. Mir schwebt entweder vor mit der Spinne auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen 
Oder mit der schweren feeder Am Veerse Meer oder Strand auf was plattes oder so. Bin für jeden tip dankbar. 
Köder Spots  / sonstiges. 
Gruß und Danke Bronco


----------



## Sepp G (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen, war jemand über das lange Wochenende in Westkapelle und kann berichten ob der Geep schon an der Küste angekommen ist? In einigen niederländischen Foren werden ja schon erste Fänge gemeldet.

Danke, gruß Sepp


----------



## wowa777 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Geep?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich denke er meint Hornhecht.
Ja er ist da . Neltje jans werde Schöne gefangen. 
Sonst ist noch nicht viel los, um neltje jans.


----------



## Sepp G (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja Sorry, ich meinte den Hoenhecht. Ich dachte der niederländische Name sei hier geläufig. Danke für die Info, dann wird er ja wenn wir in 2 Wochen unsere jährliche Tour starten,  wohl voll da sein.:m
Ich habe gesehen das an dem Samstag ein organisiertes Hornhechtangeln statt findet. Da wird es bestimmt schön kuschelig am Deich.|uhoh:

Bei Interesse http://www.zeevissport.com/49agenda/doc/geepvissen_event_2016.pdf


----------



## Ra.T (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Sepp,
Hornhechte wurden an einzelnen Stellen (z.B Deich) schon recht gut gefangen. Freitag Abend war ich bei Beginn der Ebbe kurz am Leuchtturm Noorderhoofd und manche Angler hatten im Eimer fast das Dutzend voll.
Als ich dort war, Ebbemittel, fingen auch einige Mutties (zum ersten mal eine Angel in der Hand) auf ca. 10 Meter Hornhechte.... das war ein Geschrei und die Kinder tanzten um die Mutti rum |bla:. Das Wetter war ja auch viel zu schön... . Alles in allem war es viel zu warm zum angeln, mein Autothermometer zeigte Sonntag 28,5 Grad an :r.

PS.: An diesem Wochenende war immer wieder kurzzeitig eine sehr starke Gezeitenströmung. Egal wo ich mich auch hinstellte, Zoutelande Kustlicht, Westkapelle Deich oder Trommelweg... kein Krallenblei bis 200 Gramm blieb liegen.
Mein Rutenständer plumpste an der Steinküste so häufig um, das die Ruten nun so ziemlich unverkäuflich aussehen.
Wenn der Verkäufer diese nun sehen würde, dann hätte er mir sie wahrschein nicht verkauft.
Naja, Hauptsache Sonnenbrand.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Bronco84 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mal eine Frage an die Holland Kenner. In Moment ist ja die geschlossene Zeit für kunstköder etc. 
gilt diese auch am Meer ? Gruß Bronco


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Holland Kenner. In Moment ist ja die geschlossene Zeit für kunstköder etc.
> gilt diese auch am Meer ? Gruß Bronco


 *Nein.....*


----------



## Sepp G (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Ralf, danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Ja, das mit der Strömung ist in den letzten Jahren echt seltsam. In unserem Sommerurlaub im letzten Jahr, habe ich teilweise mit 80gr und der Feederrute geangelt (fast wie an der Ostsee:q) und an anderen Tagen blieb nicht mal eine 180gr Bombe liegen. Dann macht es mir persönlich auch keinen Spaß mehr.
Das Wetter war natürlich ein Traum, wir sind an dem langen Wochenende mal fremd gegangen und haben der deutschen Küste einen Besuch abgestattet. Aber es war nur ein kurzer Flirt, unser Herz hängt an Zeeland:vik:. Wobei  man sagen muß, die Büsumer Krabben direkt vom Kütter sind ein Traum.#6 Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal am Steg oder Deich, wir sind vom 20-22.05 mit unserer Truppe vor Ort.

Viele Grüße, Sepp


----------



## magi (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl. des Angelns am Bouwersdamm auf Wolfsbarsch. Ich habe jetzt einige Youtube-Videos gesehen und es sieht so aus, dass dort eher mit Paternostern (z.B. bestehend aus mehreren Gummifischen) geangelt wird? Kann vielleicht jemand mehr zu der Angeltechnik auf Wolfsbarsch und ggf. Hornhecht am Bouwersdamm im August/September sagen? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hornhecht ist dann nicht mehr da.
 Die Stelle an d. Beton ist "gesperrt" für Angler.(Hoher Zaun)
 Wobbler und Gummifisch geht da immer.


----------



## magi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@ Zeebaars-Hunter: danke für die Info. Da ich nicht ortskundig bin: heißt deine beschriebene Absperrung, dass die Seeseite nun "dicht" ist?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja 
Offiziel war es dort schon immer verboten zu angeln.


----------



## magi (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid - besten Dank. Hat zufällig noch einer einen Tipp bzgl. Seezungen nahe Renesse (möglichst nah, also nicht die Klassiker Dombruch & Westkapelle )?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nach langer Durststrecke konnte ich gestern zwei schöne wolfsbarsche verhaftet. 
76 cm 4,8 kg und 62 cm 2,3 kg.
Das sind meine erste große Fische dieses Jahr , sonst alles nur do bis 45 cm.  

Ps. An den Kollegen mit der Honda Dax 50 , hoffe du konntest die drei Wochen Schöne fische fangen.
Kannst dich mal melden.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (5. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri Zeebaars-Hunter#6

Wie läuft es zurzeit in Zeeland zb Neeltje jans ?

Macht es sinn beim gezeitenwechsel mit Wobbler oder Gummi auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen oder eher auf Grund mit Naturköder?

Montag geht es für 1 Woche Los ,  gepflegt mit Sohnemann ,Rad und Spinnrute Stellen abklappern, von Vlissingen bis Renesse.:l

Tipps erwünscht

Ps :Wenn wer auch ab dem 8.8.16 in der Nähe ist, 
kann sich gern per PN melden und zusammen Stellen abklappern.


Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Es läuft etwas "schwach" hier , immer wieder dran und es wird schon klappen.
Bis Mittwoch bleibt es windig ,da würde ich dir empfehlen auf Grund mit muschelfleisch zu probieren. 

Gestern Abend hatte ich einen von 64 cm 2.4 kg
Heute früh 62 cm 2.1 kg
Aber insgesamt an 5 stellen versucht.


----------



## Ra.T (8. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen...,

ich suche eine neue Rute zum Angeln auf Wolfbarsch und bin auf die DAIWA Seabass gestoßen.

Kennt oder fischt die evtl. jemand ?

Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Mitchell Privileg Sea Spin bis 70 gr. 

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer die shimano's speedmaster und Beastmaster i. Gebrauch. Andere Herstellen haben nichts brauchbares auf dem Markt gebracht. 
DAIWA Seabass ist in der Länge und wg. wie die Speedmaster zu haben . Preislich auch ok.
Nur wie liegt die in der Hand  etc..
Würde gern die Rute mal fischen wollen.
Kannst dann mal berichten Ralf ,wie die so ist. 
Willst du die 360 oder 330 wg 50-100?
Gruß Roland


----------



## Ra.T (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,

 eigentlich dachte ich eher an die Seabass bis 50gr CW und 330cm lang.

 Aber ich kenn die Rutenserie ja auch nicht, deshalb stellte ich auch meine Frage mal hier rein.
 Der Hersteller preist sie ja für Wolfsbarsch extra an, aber die "Katze im Sack" möchte ich auch nicht wieder kaufen.

 mfg
 Ralf

 PS. Da ich nur 10 Km von Neetle Jaan entfernt immer Urlaub mache, wäre ein Probewerfen schon möglich. 
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ralf mir persönlich würde die 50 wg. Zu wenig sein, den ich fische oft mit pilker um die 60- 70 Gramm und da ist die Rute zw.50-100 Gramm optimal. 
Sag Bescheid wenn du eine hast, würde gern mal Probe werfen.  Gruß Roland


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gestern abend war die Rute wieder krumm 
Konnte insgesamt 6 Fische fangen. 4 St. so um 50 cm auf Wobbler,  ein schöner ca. 75 cm barsch leider am Ufer verloren. 
Dann doch noch in der Dunkelheit ein von 72 cm gefangen. Ja ich habe nur den einen Barsch mitgenommen, andere schwimmen wieder.
Leider kein Foto gemacht ,den kurz nach dem ich wieder zuhause ankam,  zog ein starkes Gewitter auf.

Fängt den hier sonst keiner Fische , soviele lesen mit aber kaum einer schreibt hier was.  Schade


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Einer von heute abend auf wobbler. 
2,5 kg


----------



## ragbar (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

zu der Daiwa Seabass:
 machte im Angelladen einen guten Eindruck.

 die 3.3m mit 50gr Wg hatte mir gefallen, wenn ich sowas brauchen würde (fische fast nur vom Boot).
 -schneller Blank, nicht schwer
 -gute Ausstattung komplett Fuji
 -Preis ok, gute Verarbeitung.

 die schwereren Ruten sind Hammerteile mit ordentlich Power, aber entsprechend schwerer.

 Könnte mir aufgrund der Biegekurve des Blanks, den ich mal mit nem Helfer im Laden krummgezogen habe vorstellen, daß die Ruten gut aufladen und dem entsprechend gute Wurfleistungen zeigen.
 Soweit mein Eindruck.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So wie du es beschrieben hast könnte es ein Alternative zu den Shimano's sein.
Obwohl alle hier auf WB mit der speedmaster oder beastmaster gehen.


----------



## ragbar (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Shimano Beastmaster habe ich auch, die alte Serie. Ich würde aber heute die kräftigeren Daiwas bevorzugen, vor allem zum Pilkerschmeißen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Werde mal versuchen die Ruten in die Hand zu bekommen.
Macht mich schon neugierig,  die Daiwa s


----------



## Rob84 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo ihr Jäger, obwohl ich im letzten Jahr leider keinen Erfolg hatte einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen, bin ich wieder gewillt und voller Optimismus dieses Jahr einen zu fangen! Ich bin wie auch letztes Jahr in Westkapelle. Da ich 2 kleine Stöpsel dabei hatte/habe, war und ist meine Zeit zum Angeln leider etwas begrenzt. Ich bin gerade vom ersten Versuch mit der Spinnrute und Blinker zurück , leider wieder ohne Erfolg. Zumindest hatte ich kurz einen gefühlt kleinen Fisch an der Angel. Ich bin nicht sicher was ich falsch mache :-/ . Ich beachte die Tide (2std vor bis 2std nach Tiefstpunkt). Sollte ich es vielleicht mal lieber mit Zages und Pose probieren? Eignet sich ggf. der Abend besser? Ich gebe definitiv nicht auf 
Viele Grüße aus Westkapelle! 

MfG Rob


----------



## n0rdfriese (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mit Zages solltest Du auf jeden Fall kleinere Exemplare fangen können. Die gehen dann natürlich zurück, aber die Chancen sind m.M. deutlich besser. Ich war vor zwei Wochen in Cadzand, der 6 Jährige Sohn eines Freundes hat sich natürlich auch über die Kleinen gefreut.


----------



## Rob84 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Heute morgen war ich nochmal am Wasser und siehe da, ich konnte tatsächlich einen Wolfsbarsch landen:vik:
Somit mein erster überhaupt! Gefangen habe ich ihn auf Wobbler, einen anderen hatte ich noch dran aber leider verloren . Plus ein nachläufer, ich konnte den weißen Bauch sehen als er den Wobbler gejagt hat. Alles in allem also in Ordnung!
Ich habe auch wieder einige Zeit mit Blinker versucht, wieder kein Erfolg. 
Das nächste mal werde ich es mit Pose probieren! 
Ich wünsche euch was,

MfG Rob


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Würde an deiner Stelle mit Gummi mehr versuchen, die Stellen abgehen und den Einheimischen hinter der Schulter schauen.
SArges mit POse dann aber bessser Abends wenn Dunkel wird.
Ganz wichtig , nie aufgeben#h


----------



## Rob84 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke für die Tips,  ich mache mich nachher mal auf den weg zum Angelladen Zuiderduin da schaue ich mal! Welche bebleiung brauche ich bei Twister oder Gummifisch und ganz wichtig, welche Farbe? Ich denke ich werde heute Abend nochmal Wobblern und auch Gummifisch probieren, Pose nehme ich dann in 2wochen  in Angriff, dann passt es wieder mit den Gezeiten und der Familie 
Kurze Frage noch zum Brandungsangeln, würdet ihr eher am Strand oder zwischen den "Buhnen" versuchen. Ich denke für mich kommt eher dazwischen in Frage, da ich mein Brandungsglück mit 2 Karpfenruten versuchen werde. So erreiche ich meiner Meinung nach mehr höhe!? Viele grüße


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Die Bleiköpfe müssen der Strömung angepasst werden, du brauchst verschiedene Größen.
 Es gibt ein Gummifisch der z. Zeit wirklich fängt, ich denke der Händler wird es dir den schon zeigen :m.
 Brandung : geht doch da hin  wo die meisten stehen und schon weißt du wo es was läuft, so einfach #h 
 Viel Glück


----------



## Rob84 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gestern Abend konnte ich nochmal 2 landen, allerdings leider wieder kleine. Ich hatte ursprünglich vor zu Wobblern, durch den Wind war das leider fast unmöglich. Ausserdem waren super viele Algen im Wasser. Der Wind kam leider auch direkt von vorne und wurde immer stärker, so dass ich letztendlich aufgegeben musste #q
Ich berichte euch sobald ich wieder unterwegs bib:m


----------



## TanteHorst (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin moin,

Bin zur Zeit auch in Zeeland, de banjaard. Also ziemlich nah bei neltje jaans. Durch meinen kleinen Sohn habe ich auch kaum Zeit mal mit der Rute ans Wasser zu kommen.
Habe hier schon viel gelesen, doch ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch.

Auf neltje jaans dann zum Hafen bzw zu der Schiffs Durchfahrt fahren und da angeln?
 Habe es mir noch nicht genau angucken können.

Blinker muss ich noch holen, aber gummifische und wobbler sind dabei. Dann werde ich es wohl erstmal mit meinen weiss-blauen Gummis versuchen, hoffe nur dass die Köpfe nicht zu schwer sind.......waren für den Rhein gedacht.
Habe auch einige an der Ecke vom Strand zum Wehr gesehen, auf der banjaard Seite. Aber glaube da ist es hinter dem Gitter verboten oder nicht? Kam die Tage mal Polizei vorbei als jemand dort angelte.

LG
Und Petri


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Die Stelle kannst du gut mit dem Auto anfahren, wo noch geht ist das Tophaus (gegenüber von freizeitpark waterland neeltje jans).
Suche gute strömung und wenn die Barsche da sind dann wird es schon was.
Viel Glück


----------



## Rob84 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute, vorgestern war ich mit der Pose unterwegs und konnte 2 Wölfe landen. Beide waren ca 35 cm. Ausserdem konnte ich noch einen Köhler/Pollack landen, ebenfalls ca. 35cm. Ich hatte noch 4 weitere Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen davon bekommen. Nachdem die großen Steine vom Wasser befreit waren stoppten die Bisse abrupt und es war wie ausgestorben. Ich denke der Grund war auch, dass überhaupt keine Wellen da waren und somit keine Bewegung im Wasser. Alles in allem eine super Erfahrung und ein weiterer abgehakter  Punkt auf der Checkliste 

Petri!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

:mGut gemacht


----------



## BlackRain (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,

ich fahre Donnerstag Mittag mit einem Kumpel los und werde dann von Freitag bis Montag non-Stop angeln.
Wir wohnen in Renesse und wollen dann Richtung Neltje Jans.

Wer ist noch vor Ort und hat Lust mit uns zu angeln? Könnt ja ne PN schreiben.

Zielfisch WB

Bilder und mein Beitrag zu den Fangmethoden folgen.


----------



## BlackRain (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, vorgestern war ich mit der Pose unterwegs und konnte 2 Wölfe landen. Beide waren ca 35 cm. Ausserdem konnte ich noch einen Köhler/Pollack landen, ebenfalls ca. 35cm. Ich hatte noch 4 weitere Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen davon bekommen. Nachdem die großen Steine vom Wasser befreit waren stoppten die Bisse abrupt und es war wie ausgestorben. Ich denke der Grund war auch, dass überhaupt keine Wellen da waren und somit keine Bewegung im Wasser. Alles in allem eine super Erfahrung und ein weiterer abgehakter  Punkt auf der Checkliste
> 
> Petri!



35cm ist zu wenig !!!
Sei ein WB Freund und zurück ins Meer das nächste mal.
Wenn der WB 42cm hat dann hat er schon mehrmals gelaicht und zum Bestand seinen Beitrag geleistet.


----------



## Fidde (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wo steht denn das die entnommen wurden?
1. Mindestmaß 42cm
2. Baglimit 1 Fisch Angler/ Tag

Ein 42er WB hat noch nicht mehrmals gelaicht! Wenns gut geht genau 1 mal.


----------



## BlackRain (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Gut einigen wir uns auf einmal .
Das sollte er aber, sonst macht das Mindestmaß keinen Sinn.

Die meisten Schreiben das der Fang dann wieder zurückgesetzt wurde, das fehlte mir hier, aber wenn du dir sicher bist ...ok


----------



## Rob84 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mein bester, wenn du in den Beiträgen etwas weiter zurück gehst wirst du sehen, dass selbst ich schon jemand anderen auf das Mindestmaß und Entnahmemenge hingewiesen habe!!! Also mach dir keine Gedanken, ich habe sie definitiv nicht mitgenommen! Morgen früh geh ich nochmal mit der Pose los


BlackRain schrieb:


> 35cm ist zu wenig !!!
> Sei ein WB Freund und zurück ins Meer das nächste mal.
> Wenn der WB 42cm hat dann hat er schon mehrmals gelaicht und zum Bestand seinen Beitrag geleistet.


----------



## Rob84 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Fidde schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das die entnommen wurden?
> 1. Mindestmaß 42cm
> 2. Baglimit 1 Fisch Angler/ Tag
> 
> Ein 42er WB hat noch nicht mehrmals gelaicht! Wenns gut geht genau 1 mal.




Danke:m


----------



## Ra.T (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Rob,

wo gehst du in Westkapelle hin, zum Panzer ( Steinküste ) ?

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2016)

Fidde schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das die entnommen wurden?
> 1. Mindestmaß 42cm
> 2. Baglimit 1 Fisch Angler/ Tag
> 
> Ein 42er WB hat noch nicht mehrmals gelaicht! Wenns gut geht genau 1 mal.



Hallo..., 
mal im Ernst, alles was ihr wieder ins Wasser lasst, fangen doch die Berufsfischer wieder raus.

Ich habe es diesen Sommer wieder mehrmals beobachtet, wie effektiv die Fischer an der Küste vorgehen und den Lebensraum der Tiere zerstören. Mit kleinen Booten treiben sie alle Tiere in das große Netz des Hauptschiffes, ungeachtet das alles Leben am Ufer durch ihre Schiffsmotoren zerstört wird noch gelten für sie Mindestmaße. Und die Berufsfischer jagen immer näher am Ufer, damit etwas ins Netz geht.

Seitdem das Fischen in der Laich- und Jungfischzone wieder erlaubt wurde, ist der Bestand so drastisch zurück gegangen, 
das einige Bekannte nun im Süßwasser auf Karpfen angeln gehen und nicht mehr am Meer.

Die neue Regelung für Seebarsche wird ihn meiner Meinung nach auch nicht retten. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Rob84 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Rob,
> 
> wo gehst du in Westkapelle hin, zum Panzer ( Steinküste ) ?
> 
> ...




Sorry Ralf, habe es eben erst gelesen. Ich war direkt unterm Panzer und habe auch jemanden etwas weiter rechts gesehen, vielleicht warst du das ja. Ich habe 2 Barsche gefangen, ein Baby und der andere um die 38.


----------



## Rob84 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Und für alle Zweifler, beide schwimmen wieder voller Freude!


----------



## Fidde (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin, Mindestmaße sind nicht immer logisch (für den Fischbestand). Die kleinen lassen sich nur besser vermarkten.
Für die Fischer gelten auch Mindestmaße. 42 sind inzwischen EU Richtlinie für Nordsee u. Atlantik. Ein Fisch der entnommen wurde hat mal garkeine Chance mehr. Kann schon sein, dass er sonst auch irgendwo, irgendwann gefangen worden wäre.
Für den Untergang des WB sind in erster Linie die großen Trawler verantwortlich, die mit einem Schleppnetz zwischen zwei Trawlern zur Laichzeit die ganzen Laichbestände ausheben.
Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf 100% Richtigkeit, Holland ist nicht mein Revier.


----------



## Fidde (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ra.T, wo befindet sich denn Deiner Meinung nach die Laichzone des Holländischen WB Bestands?
Für die Bestände ist es sicherlich sehr gut, dass es nun eine wenigstens 2-Monatige Schonzeit gibt.


----------



## Justsu (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wo ich hier gerade die Mindestmaßdiskussion sehe: Habe mir kürzlich mal im Restaurant einen ganzen Wolfbarsch gegönnt (mit dem selbst fangen gestaltet sich das etwas schwierig) und der hatte aber maximal 40cm, eher 30-35... Und die, die man meistenteils im Fischgeschäft sieht sind auch alles Schniepel um die 30-35cm... gilt das Mindestmaß für Berufsfischer nicht, oder hält sich da einfach keiner dran??|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fidde (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Da hast Du bestimmt einen aus Aquakultur gegessen.
Im Mittelmeer gelten andere Schonmaße.
WB aus Wildfang ist richtig teuer. Im Juli / August ca.40€/kg in F auf dem Markt |bigeyes. Die bekommst Du dann in Paris in den besseren Restaurants :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Justsu schrieb:


> Wo ich hier gerade die Mindestmaßdiskussion sehe: Habe mir kürzlich mal im Restaurant einen ganzen Wolfbarsch gegönnt (mit dem selbst fangen gestaltet sich das etwas schwierig) und der hatte aber maximal 40cm, eher 30-35... Und die, die man meistenteils im Fischgeschäft sieht sind auch alles Schniepel um die 30-35cm... gilt das Mindestmaß für Berufsfischer nicht, oder hält sich da einfach keiner dran??|kopfkrat
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Ganz sicher aus  Aquakultur Griechenland #6


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Rob,
ich muß leider noch 4 Wochen warten, bis ich wieder zur Küste fahre.

Zu der Verordnung zum Schutz des Wolfsbarschs:
- Das geziehlte Befischen ist bis Ende Juni verboten.
(Stimmt)

*Aber:*
Zitat aus der Fischereiverordnung zum Schutz des Wolfsbarschs:
"Im Januar 2016 und zwischen dem 1. April und dem 30. Juni 2016 ist es Fischereifahrzeuge der Union, die Haken und Linien sowie aufgespannte Kiemennetze (3) einsetzen, gestattet, bis zu 1 300 kg in diesem Gebiet gefangenen Wolfsbarsch pro Schiff pro Monat zu fangen.... ".
(Sagt der Matrose zum Kapitän: Uuups, guck mal, Beifang |supergri)

Und ich fand noch ein Zitat aus der Fischerverordnung:
Die einzige Ausnahme, bei der die in der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 850/98 festgelegte Mindestanlandegröße nicht gilt, ist das Fangen von Wolfsbarschen mit kleinmaschigen Netzen zu anderen Zwecken als zum menschlichen Verzehr (Industriefischerei) (Artikel 19 Absatz 2 Buchstabe b der Verordnung). 
(Fragt der Kontrolleur den Fischer: Was fängst du ?
Antwort des Fischers: Na Tierfutter, was sonst. |supergri)

Aber ich bin ja kein Jurist und dies sind nur ein paar Zitate aus der Fischereiverordnung.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Ganz sicher aus Aquakultur Griechenland #6



Hallo...,
von der EU gab es mal vor ca. 3 oder 4 Jahren eine Untersuchung, ob 2 Mitgliedsstaaten die vereinbarten Mindestmaße auch einhielten (die vereinbarten einfach heimlich für sich ein Mindestmaß von 26 cm (oder 24 cm ?, ist auch egal)).

Im Untersuchungsergebnis der EU stand dann:
... Die angezeigten Länder wollten zukünftig die EU Richtlinie einhalten (so sinngemäß). Mehr nicht. #q#q#q

PS.: Es handelt sich um südliche Mitgliedsstaaten.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Justsu (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Aaah, klar! Zuchtfisch hatte ich gar nicht auf'm Schirm! Das ist ja beim Wolfsbarsch auch nichts Neues... Danke für den Hinweis/Aufklärung!|wavey:


----------



## Bronco84 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi zusammen. Ich bin für eine Woche in ouddorp mit der Freundin. 
Habe natürlich auch zwei angeln eingepackt. Eine spinnrute und eine schwere feeder. Mit der schweren feeder hab ich im Mai vor Colijnsplaat schon mehrere kleine Wolfsbarsche auf Wattwurm gefangen. ( natürlich schwimmen gelassen ). 
Jetzt würde ich gerne mal mit der spinnrute zum Erfolg kommen. Da die Freundin dabei ist wirds mit längerem Ansitz wohl eher nichts;-).  Habt ihr eventuell tips zu ein paar stellen / ködern/ Uhrzeiten ?. Bin absoluter Neuling im Wolfsbarsch spinnen. 
Danke und Petri heil. Bronco.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Die nächste Stelle ist bei Brouwersdam.(am einlauf)
Einfach bei Hochwasser hin ,mit Wobbler ,Blinker oder auch Gummi und mit viel Glück hast du ein WB.
In der Gegend hast du die besten Stellen, benutze google und du wirst auch .......#6


----------



## Bronco84 (13. September 2016)

Jo Moin. danke erstmal für die info. 
Dann Check ich das mal da. 
Über Google Google sowas wie steinpackungen/Hafeneinfahrten suchen oder ist das nicht des Wolfsbarsch Jagdrevier ? 
Gruß und danke Bronco


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Bronco,

oder du suchst bei Youtube " Brouwersdam zeebaars"

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Bronco84 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin zusammen. Danke für die Tips . 
Mal sehen ob was geht. 
Viele Grüße Bronco


----------



## Rob84 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute, am Mittwoch war ich morgens nochmal mit Zagers und Pose unterwegs. Habe 6 Wölfe, 1 Köhler und 1 mir unbekannten Fisch gefangen. Die WB waren alle 35 - 39 cm. 
Mich würde interessieren wie der Fisch heißt, hab ein Foto angehängt:m
Morgen ist mein Urlaub leider zu Ende und ich muss bis nächstes Jahr warten#d

Petri


----------



## Justsu (16. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich denke, dass ist ein Seeskorpion. 

Petri zu den Wölfen!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mini- Seeteufel|kopfkrat


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich würde sagen es ist ein Knurrhahn.


----------



## Rob84 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich dachte auch an einen Knurrhahn, er hat sich auch aufgeblasen und Geräusche gemacht. Habe aber dann Bilder verglichen und nichts gefunden..


----------



## Weißtanne (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das knurren und "aufblasen" ist typisch für einen Seeskorpion .Auch wenn der gefährlich aussieht ist der absolut harmlos.Der Fisch ist definitiv solch ein Exemplar

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seeskorpion


----------



## BlackRain (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,

Also mein Kumpel und ich fangen auch aktuell WB, sind aber bisher zu klein und schwimmen wieder.

Bisse bei uns nur mit Pose und Zeeaas.

Petri


----------



## Rob84 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke Weißtanne, ich habe mir den link angesehen und es war definitiv ein seeskorpion! Großer Kopf, dicker Bauch und zum Schwanz hin sehr schmal.

Bei mir war es das gleiche mit den WB, alle zu klein. Sie waren wirklich alle von 30cm bis spitze 40cm. Allerdings habe ich sowohl morgens auf Blinker und Wobbler, als auch morgens mit Zagers (nur als es dunkel war, sobald es hell wurde kein biss mehr!) gefangen. Abends das genau gleiche, Bisse mit Zagers kamen erst als es dunkel war. In der Dämmerung mit Blinker und Wobbler. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich mich auf Gummifisch konzentrieren, ich berichte dann natürlich wieder! 

Viele grüße


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Link zu Knurrhan Bildern

Schau dir mal das erste Bild an und vergkeiche es mit deinem.


----------



## Rob84 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Könnte auch ein Knurrhahn sein|supergri
War jedenfalls cool einen "außergewöhnlichen" Fisch zu fangen!#h


----------



## Justsu (19. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> Danke Weißtanne, ich habe mir den link angesehen und es war definitiv ein seeskorpion! Großer Kopf, dicker Bauch und zum Schwanz hin sehr schmal.
> [...]
> Viele grüße



Bitteschön!|rolleyes

Das ist defitiv ein Seeskorpion! Das Bild hinter dem Link von Frank zeigt nämlich KEINEN Knurrhahn

"Typisch für die Knurrhähne sind die mit Geschmackszellen besetzten und zu Tastorganen umgebildeten unteren zwei bis drei Strahlen der Brustflossen" - das disqualifiziert Deinen Fisch eindeutig als Knurrhahn!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## BlackRain (20. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo,

also ich bin wieder zurück und hatte das WE super Weitter und eine schöne Angel-Zeit.

Wir haben auf Pose gefangen mit Zeeaas kurz vor Grund.
Und einen Abend vom Boot mit Kunstköder von Fiiish.

Pose leider immer nur klein und vom Boot 3,5kg
Die kleinen schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Fidde (20. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri zu den Wölfen. 3,5 kg|uhoh: geschätzt oder? Der auf dem Foto sieht garnicht so groß aus


----------



## Stefan660 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich war auch mal wieder für ein paar Stündchen an der Oosterscheldebrücke:


Bin wohl in den Kindergarten geraten, hatte so um 30cm. Davon hatte ich zwei, schwimmen natürlich wieder. Köder Rapala Max Rap 13cm


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin dann mal wieder vor Ort und dann gestern gleich zu Wasser. Mit wobbler konnte ich 5 Stück erwischen leider alle zu klein , aber es tut sich was.
Heute morgen war nicht's, war aber auch spät am Wasser. 
Abends , 1 Platz -nichts, 2 Platz nichts, 3 Platz auch nichts ok dann sollte es so sein .
Aber noch 4 Platz ausprobiert und ......
14 Stück,  1 std. Bisse ohne ende.
Eine durfte mit so um 62 cm Rest zwischen 40-45 schwimmen wieder. 
Das hat den abend gerettet 
Es sind noch fische im wasser


----------



## guifri (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> ..
> Eine durfte mit so um 62 cm Rest zwischen 40-45 schwimmen wieder.
> Das hat den abend gerettet
> Es sind noch fische im wasser



Hi,

bis zu welchem Monat sind die Wolfbarsche vom Ufer zu fangen? Ich war am 03.10. in Westkapelle. 2 Aussteiger gehbat.

Für die NL-Rookies (wie mich): Mehr als einen Wolfsbarsch darf man nicht entnehmen, Mindestmaß 42 cm. 
Und das auch erst wieder seit 01.07.16. 
Im Moment ist wieder die Diskussion, das Mitnehmen von Wolfsbarschen ganz zu verbieten. Irgendwo im Netz gelesen...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Die "kleinen" sind das ganze Jahr vor Ort, nur die "großen" ziehen in der Regel ab mitte/ende Oktober weg.
 Somit ist jetzt die Zeit um ein großen zu fangen.
 Es wird viel Diskutiert , ich denke wir werden es erst im Jahr 2017 erfahren, aber ich könnte mir schon Vorstellen das der WB ab 2017 "zu ist".


----------



## Ra.T (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
heute war leider wieder mein letzter Tag in Westkapelle.
Es werden hier immer noch sehr viele Seebarsche gefangen.
Nach dem vielen Regen der letzten Tage, war ich heute auch mal wieder mit den Ruten unterwegs.

Eigentlich wollte ich Seezungen angeln, aber es bissen 3 Seebarsche zwischen 33 und 40 cm.
- Köder Zaagers.
- Wetter Sonne und kaum Wind
- Wo Leuchtturm Noorderhooftd

Ps. Zeebarschhunter: Meine neue Spinnrute ist eine Shimano Speedmaster Seabass geworden. Der Angelladen hatte irgendwoher einen Restbestand aufgekauft und der Preis für einen Stock war unschlagbar günstig.

Die Speedmaster ist wirklich eine sehr gute Empfehlung gewesen
auch wenn es ein älteres Modell ist.

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ralf gute Wahl. Habe davon 3 Stück in versschiedenen längen. Bin sehr zufrieden mir d. Ruten.:m
Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

INFO für 2017

Wie auch dieses Jahr , müssen wir mit Einschränkungen rechnen.

 *C&R für die Wolfsbarsche bis 30 Juni.
 *Endnahmelimit 1 maßigen Fisch (42cm) pro Tag.
*Berufsfischer ,alles weiter wie gehabt, ab zum schlachten!:r#d


----------



## Zoutev (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

gilt das für Belgien genauso wie in 2016?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zoutev schrieb:


> gilt das für Belgien genauso wie in 2016?




Ja das ist Richtig


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nur so nebenbei, die großen sind an der Küste angekommen. Konnte schon ein paar schöne fangen , der grösste war 78 cm und hat Abends bei flachwasser auf 12 cm wobbler gebissen(leider keine Foto , handy war leer. (Schwimmt wieder und ich hoffe das wir uns nach dem  1 Juli wieder sehen )
Hornhechte laufen z.Zeit auch gut.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Z.Zeit läuft hier nicht viel , viele kleine werden gefangen.
Jetzt kommt noch der Wind dazu, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wir waren zu dritt das Wochenende in Zeeland. Gefangen haben wir sehr gut auch wenn die großen nicnt dabei waren. Ein ganz großes Danke schön an Zeebaars Hunter Fuer deine vielen Tipps. Spätestens in August komme ich wieder. 

Klasse Angelei.


----------



## Rob84 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute, schön das der Thread wieder zum Leben erwacht.
 Ich werde wieder fleißig eure Beiträge lesen und die Infos aufsaugen. Ab 26. August bin ich dann auch wieder vor Ort, dieses Jahr ganze 4 Wochen#6..
 Lasst es euch gut gehen:vik:


----------



## Rob84 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, die großen sind an der Küste angekommen. Konnte schon ein paar schöne fangen , der grösste war 78 cm und hat Abends bei flachwasser auf 12 cm wobbler gebissen(leider keine Foto , handy war leer. (Schwimmt wieder und ich hoffe das wir uns nach dem 1 Juli wieder sehen )
> Hornhechte laufen z.Zeit auch gut.



Bild 1 und 3 sehen mir stark nach Westkapelle aus, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Ra.T (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Z.Zeit läuft hier nicht viel , viele kleine werden gefangen.
> Jetzt kommt noch der Wind dazu, es kann nur besser werden.



Hallo Zeebaars-Hunter,
 welcher Wobbler ist auf dem Bild zu sehen und wieviel Gramm hat dieser ?

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Ralf 
Länge: 12 cm
Gewicht: 25 gramm
Taucht.: z.1 m bis ca.1,5
No Name 
Habe die mal in Zierikzee im angelladen gekauft.
Gruss Roland


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> Bild 1 und 3 sehen mir stark nach Westkapelle aus, liege ich da richtig?



Leider Falsch
Ein Versuch hast du noch


----------



## Rob84 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Leider Falsch
> Ein Versuch hast du noch



|supergri ich sage Umgebung neeltje jans:m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Yes, das ist Richtig #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

sechs mal werden wir noch wach ... 

ich freue mich schon wieder auf die barschfotos neben leeren bierdosen und lila badeschlappen

;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

#6
Nicht vergessen hier die Fotos zu posten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

der tag ist 21:07 stunden alt und sich sehe weder barsche, noch badeschlappen, noch bierdosen?


----------



## Ra.T (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo 0815,
die Fänge werden nur noch in einer geschlossenen Gruppe  veröffentlicht.
Geh doch einfach bei den Aalen rumstänkern. 
Foto 1: Boot fährt raus
Foto 2: Boot fährt am Baum vorbei
Foto 3: Boot bleibt stehen
Foto 4: Boot fährt eine Kurve
Foto 5: Boot fährt schneller
Foto 6: Boot fährt langsamer
... ja, hurra ich habe ein Boot 

Dort findest dort bestimmt reichlich Futter.
Mfg
Ralf ( Ja... ich habe einen Namen)


----------



## Stefan.B (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute,

wollte mal fragen, wer von euch nächste Woche im Bereich Osterschelde Neeltje Jans /Ziriksee unterwegs ist.
Bin ab kommenden Freitag für 1 Woche vor Ort.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal zum Fischen....

Beste Grüße Stefan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin leider nicht vor Ort.
Es werden bestimmt Angler vor Ort sein, d. Du über die Schulter gucken kannst


----------



## membersound (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Da ihr hier immer von Neelje Jans sprecht: welche Spots sind denn dort legal und einigermaße ohne kilometerlangem Fußmarsch zu erreichen? Vielleicht könnte man ein paar Links auf Google Maps sammeln?

Ich war vor 2 Jahren mal unten auf der Buhne am Binnenhaven:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Charter+zeevissen+wrakvissen+Neeltje+Jans+met+de+Zeearend/@51.6165675,3.6886502,355m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x3eb00b7f375dd943!8m2!3d51.6163511!4d3.6893034

Aber das war irgendwie nicht so cool, viele Hänger; scheint dort am Uferbereich doch recht flach zu sein...

Angelt ihr eher auf der Küstenseite, oder innen?


----------



## ChrissyI (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen, lese schon eine Weile mit und hab jetzt mal eine Frage. Bin seit heute in Zoutelande. Brandungsangler hab ich schon gesehen. Fänge aber noch nicht. Wann ist denn die beste Zeit zum Angeln? Ebbe, Flut, auflaufendes oder ablaufendes Wasser? 
Hat man hier in der Gegend evtl. auch eine Chance mit der Spinnrute erfolgreich zu sein? Und auch da stellt sich die Frage Ebbe, Flut.... 
Viele Grüße aus Zeeland und danke für die Tipps


----------



## Stefan660 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Auflaufendes Wasser ist immer gut, Niedrigwasser lohnt kaum. Aber einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



membersound schrieb:


> Da ihr hier immer von Neelje Jans sprecht: welche Spots sind denn dort legal und einigermaße ohne kilometerlangem Fußmarsch zu erreichen? Vielleicht könnte man ein paar Links auf Google Maps sammeln?
> 
> Ich war vor 2 Jahren mal unten auf der Buhne am Binnenhaven:
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Charter+zeevissen+wrakvissen+Neeltje+Jans+met+de+Zeearend/@51.6165675,3.6886502,355m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x3eb00b7f375dd943!8m2!3d51.6163511!4d3.6893034
> ...




Würde dir empfehlen bei hochwasser zur neeltje jans topshuis und schon siehst du die stellen die fische bringen, da wo die Roller stehen und Angler am Wasser sind.
Fahre einfach mit dem Auto d. Ganze neeltje jans Bereich ab und schon hast du die stellen raus.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, lese schon eine Weile mit und hab jetzt mal eine Frage. Bin seit heute in Zoutelande. Brandungsangler hab ich schon gesehen. Fänge aber noch nicht. Wann ist denn die beste Zeit zum Angeln? Ebbe, Flut, auflaufendes oder ablaufendes Wasser?
> Hat man hier in der Gegend evtl. auch eine Chance mit der Spinnrute erfolgreich zu sein? Und auch da stellt sich die Frage Ebbe, Flut....
> Viele Grüße aus Zeeland und danke für die Tipps



Zur Zeit ist es etwas schwierig fische  zu fangen.
War selbst jetzt am WE im Zeeland und konnte nur 5 kleine so zwischen 45-50 fangen.(schwimmen alle wieder)
Ob hoch oder niedrig ist immer ein Versuch Wert. 
Konnte das schon so oft testen.
Spinnrute muss immer dabei sein.
Die besten stellen kannst du erfahren in dem du den anderen über die Schulter schaust. 
Da wo viele Angler zu sehen sind ,müsste es sich....


----------



## ChrissyI (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke für die Info. Bei Hochwasser am Strand zu angeln scheint mir eher wenig Erfolg zu versprechen, in einer realistischen Wurfweite ist das Wasser max. 1 bis 1.5 Meter tief. Kommen die Fische echt so nah an die Küste?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Sucht die Stellen wo die Wellenbrecher sind, da müsste was laufen.
 Habe schon erlebt das die bis auf ein paar Meter f. Ufer stehen.
 Alles Ausprobieren


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Bei Hochwasser am Strand zu angeln scheint mir eher wenig Erfolg zu versprechen, in einer realistischen Wurfweite ist das Wasser max. 1 bis 1.5 Meter tief. Kommen die Fische echt so nah an die Küste?



@Chrissi: in Zoutelande soll es nur bei ablaufendem Wasser funktionieren.
Da wie du schon beschrieben hast, die Buhnen sehr flach u sandig sind, kommt man bei weniger Wasser, an die tieferen Stellen. Die Fahrrine ist auch verhältnismäßig nah.Ich würde da mit Gummi's bei Ebbe  den Grund absuchen.(Black Minnow)
Der Zeebaars-Hunter hat recht, besuche die Einheimischen Angler und schaue was dies so treiben.

Beste Grüße Stefan


----------



## ChrissyI (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Habe es heute bei Ebbe versucht und in die Fahrrinne geworfen. Hatte selbst noch keinen Erfolg, aber nebenan hat einer einen Hai auf Zagers aus dem Wasser geholt. Bleibe am Ball und werde erneut berichten.


----------



## Stefan.B (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier ein traumhaften WoBa aus der Osterschelde/Neeltje Jans. 76cm.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Geht doch. 
Schöner Fisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

mahlzeit!


----------



## ChrissyI (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So, mal kurzer Zwischenstand. Eine Woche hier und nix gefangen. Bin enttäuscht. Weiß nicht nicht, was man noch ändern soll. Einfach kein Fisch da. Nächstes Mal wieder Ostsee, da kenn ich mich aus und fange immer was.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kein Fisch 
Fische sind da zwar nicht immer die grossen .
Wo bist du unterwegs, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen.


----------



## Stefan.B (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey Chrissy, 
Hast du es mal Richtung Vlissingen oder Westkapellen, an den befestigten Ufern/Deichen probiert?


----------



## ChrissyI (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Westkapelle am Deich mit Brandungrute und Spinnrute ohne Erfolg. In Zoutelande bei auflaufendem Wasser und bei ablaufendem mit der Brandungrute, ohne Erfolg. Hab mich da hingestellt wo die Holländer stehen. So sehr viel erfolgreicher als ich waren die aber auch nicht. Naja werde es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Ben1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute, sehr schöne Fische dabei. fahre bald auch wieder an die Küste, nähe domburg. Hab eigentlich nur eine frage, darf ichit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig fischen? Also eine mit Pose und nebenbei mit kunstköder?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja das geht


----------



## ChrissyI (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So, jetzt hats endlich geklappt. In der Brandung zwei Butts in Kindergartengrösse, dann bei Flut in Westkapelle am Deich mit der Spinnrute einen Barsch. Hatte vielleicht so eben Mindestmaß, darf aber noch weiter wachsen.


----------



## Stefan.B (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Sauber Chrissy


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Z.Zeit läuft es sehr Schwach hier mit den Wolfsbarschen.
Es wird kaum oder gar nicht gefangen.
Nach dem starken Wind der letzten Tage ist das Wasser aufgewühlt und die Fische stehen nicht in der Ufernähe. 

Immer dran bleiben, es kann jeder Zeit wieder los gehen.


----------



## BlackRain (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

würdest du mal sagen wie du den gefangen hast.
Pose+Wurm? Blinker? Gummifisch?


----------



## Rob84 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich tippe auf gummifisch


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Z.Zeit läuft es sehr Schwach hier mit den Wolfsbarschen.
> Es wird kaum oder gar nicht gefangen.
> Nach dem starken Wind der letzten Tage ist das Wasser aufgewühlt und die Fische stehen nicht in der Ufernähe.
> 
> Immer dran bleiben, es kann jeder Zeit wieder los gehen.��



Schoenes Woba, ich knapp 3 Wochen bin ich wieder oben. Hoffe wir sehen uns.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



BlackRain schrieb:


> würdest du mal sagen wie du den gefangen hast.
> Pose+Wurm? Blinker? Gummifisch?




Den habe ich auf Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nach einer sehr langen "Durststrecke" .Roller war defekt und die Reparatur hat mich 9 Tage gekostet bis ich die Aprilia zum Laufen gebracht habe.
Morgens Roller läuft Abends ab zum Wasser.
(MIT ROLLER bin ich sehr flexibel und kann viele stellen schneller ereichen)
Es waren schon viele Angler Abends unterwegs , leider wurden keine fische gefangen, so geht das schon seit zwei Wochen. Wenn doch dann alles nur kleine bis 35 cm.
An der zweiten Stelle hatte ich guten biss leider weg
Die nächsten 60 min. Nix, da dachte ich mir fahre die stellen ab wo kaum oder gar keine Angler unterwegs sind ab.
Bereits die erste Stelle brachte mir diesen Wolfsbarsch.
85 cm und 5,2 kg
Gefangen mit spinnrute auf pilker mit Gummi


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Dickes Petri was eine Granate ! Hoffe die sind noch da wenn ich komme


----------



## Rob84 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ist jemand von euch Ende August/September  in Westkapelle oder Umgebung anzutreffen?


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Werde vom 31.08 - 03.03 dort sein. Kannst dich ja mal melden. 
Gruß 
Max


----------



## Rob84 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Werde vom 31.08 - 03.03 dort sein. Kannst dich ja mal melden.
> Gruß
> Max



Wenn das Wetter passt dann sehr gerne!
Ich nehme an, Du meintest bis 03.09.


----------



## Rob84 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Super Fisch Hunter!! Wow:m


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja den 03.09 meine ich ;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> Super Fisch Hunter!! Wow:m





Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Hoffe die sind noch da wenn ich komme



meinst du andere woelfe im meer, oder diesen wolf in hunters kuehltruhe, jetzt bin ich verwirrt?!

gute gaeste setzen auch mal zurueck:

http://www.destrandvisser.nl/zomervissen/c&r_zeebaars/catch_nederland.png


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



44869 schrieb:


> meinst du andere woelfe im meer, oder diesen wolf in hunters kuehltruhe, jetzt bin ich verwirrt?!
> 
> gute gaeste setzen auch mal zurueck:
> 
> http://www.destrandvisser.nl/zomervissen/c&r_zeebaars/catch_nederland.png



Diese Kommentare liebe ich so sehr, 44869.


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wohl eher andere ! Aber ist doch jedem seine Sache ob er so einen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht. 



44869 schrieb:


> meinst du andere woelfe im meer, oder diesen wolf in hunters kuehltruhe, jetzt bin ich verwirrt?!
> 
> gute gaeste setzen auch mal zurueck:
> 
> http://www.destrandvisser.nl/zomervissen/c&r_zeebaars/catch_nederland.png


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hier ein schöner Barsch auf Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wohl eher andere ! Aber ist doch jedem seine Sache ob er so einen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht.




Silverfish wenn jeder Angler ob Deut.,Holl.Belg. div. massige Fische zurück setzen würde wie ich , dann würde mich das sehr freuen. Leider ist das nicht die Realität, wie oft sehe ich bei den Angler wie kleine fische in der Tasche verschwinden. Aber auf der Weste ein Aufnäher mit :
"Catch and Release" stehen!!!!


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ja gebe dir vollkommen recht! Ich finde es auch okay wenn man einen Fisch mit nimmt aber als ich das letzt mal da war hat der Angler neben mir auch jeden Fisch mitgenommen.


----------



## Rob84 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Und trotzdem sind wohl kaum wir(die Hobbyangler) die Schuldigen am abnehmenden Bestand..

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit ist ein Schiff mit Sondergenehmigung an der Küste entlang geschippert, ich nehme an die Netze waren voll. Ob die wohl alle die richtige Größe hatten? 

Als ich letztes Jahr beim angeln war, in den Buhnen bei Westkapelle, ist jeden morgen ein Boot genau zwischen diese gefahren und hat ein Treibnetz ausgeworfen..genau vor meiner Nase, der hat auch keinen Fisch zurück geworfen. 
Ich weiß nur soviel, wenn ich einen WB fange der groß genug ist, nehme ich ihn auch mit!

Meiner Meinung nach würde dem Wolfsbarsch sowieso nur ein Fangverbot helfen sich wirklich zu erholen.
Also Hunter, lass es dir gut schmecken..


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Rob24 dass ist leider die Realität!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Köder die hier auf Barsch gut Laufen. 
Blei bis 20gr. , und wenn die Barsche da sind  wird die Rute.......
)))
Noch ein wobbler in in 15 cm in blau und das reicht...


----------



## wasilli (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich hätte da mal gern ne Frage.
Wie ist die Chance auf WoBa am Browersdam?
Da gibt es ja die Schleuse wo Nordseewasser ins Grevelinger Meer gepumpt wird. Da herscht  dann ziemlich starke Strömung. Ja ich weiß innerhalb der Absperrung verboten . Aber am Ein bzw Ausgang des  Beckens geht da was ?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wenn du im "Kindergarten" angeln möchtest, dann....
 Es ist nicht mehr so wie vor 10 Jahren dort.


----------



## wasilli (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

HI
Was meinst du mit Kindergarten? 
Allerdings hast du wohl recht. Ich war mind. schon 12 Jahre dort nicht mehr zum Angeln.
Vor 20 Jahren war es Angelparadies....


----------



## wasilli (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin zusammen|wavey:

Mal eine Frage an die Profis. Bin Günstig an eine                      Sportex BR2714 Black Pearl gekommen. Nun suche die passende Rolle. Preislich bis max. 175€.
Welche Empfehlung können die Profis geben...#d|uhoh:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wasilli schrieb:


> HI
> Was meinst du mit Kindergarten?
> Allerdings hast du wohl recht. Ich war mind. schon 12 Jahre dort nicht mehr zum Angeln.
> Vor 20 Jahren war es Angelparadies....



Kindergarten = Fische um 30 cm oder auch weniger


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wasilli schrieb:


> Moin zusammen|wavey:
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Profis. Bin Günstig an eine Sportex BR2714 Black Pearl gekommen. Nun suche die passende Rolle. Preislich bis max. 175€.
> Welche Empfehlung können die Profis geben...#d|uhoh:



 Fische schon seit langen mit Penn die halten wirklich viel aus.


----------



## wasilli (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Aha und welche Penn ....


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Penn Battle 5000


----------



## Rob84 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Zur Zeit ist das Wetter sehr bescheiden, ich wollte heute mittag eigentlich mal los aber..windböen bis 60km/h und Regen. Naja die Vorhersage stimmt mich ganz zuversichtlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wird eigentlich das Baglimit von 1 Barsch/Tag/Angler auch kontrolliert?


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@Rob ich fahre morgen Abend gegen 18 Uhr los, dann bin ich um kurz vor Mitternacht dort und dann geht's ans Wasser. 

@ Thomas ich glauben das kontrolliert keiner, meine Einschätzung dazu. Aber das Bag Limit interessiert leider nicht alle da oben. 

Als ich das letzte mal oben war hat der Kollege neben mir bestimmt 3 Wobas eingetütet. Aber Nachts siehts auch keiner ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Dabei darfste ja in den Niederlanden wenigstens zurücksetzen ..

In SH z. B. MUSST Du nen maßigen Fisch abknüppeln (und dann eigentlich aufhören mit Angeln) ..

Aber die kontrollieren ja eher Dorschbaglimit..

Ich hab nur einmal Wolfssbarschangeln geniessen dürfen - fand das aber klasse! 
Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd

Tolle Fische!!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

An manchen Stellen wird schon kontroliert aber leider zu wenig
Das grösste Problem sind die die kleinen mitnehmen.
Die Belgier die dort seit Jahren fischen nehmen alles mit.
Hinterlassen dreck muss.
, es ist echt schon ein komisches unfreundliches Volk.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

derlei verunglimpfungen finde ich spitze!


----------



## wasilli (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin

Ich werde diese Jahr eventuell im Oktober dann mit dem Angeln starten.
Eigentlich um mich damit wieder vertraut zu machen und wieder ein gefühl dafü zu entwickeln.
WB Equipment habe ich bis dahinn zusammen. Und da ich sehr expermentierfreudig bin werd ich dann mal mit Sbirolino beginnen.
hat früher schon bei Hornhechten gefunzt..


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Pose mit Wurm müsste gehe, es ist die Zeit für die großen Barsche .


----------



## Rob84 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@silverfish wie lief dein abend?


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Waren von halb 1 bis halb 4 heute Nacht am Wasser ein Biss aber den konnte ich nicht verwerten mein Kollege hatte auch ein Biss. Die andern um uns herum haben wohl auch nichts gefangen.
Kommst du noch her am Wochenende ?


----------



## Rob84 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich bin schon seit letzten Samstag hier und bleibe auch noch 3Wochen. Habe es aber bisher noch nicht ans Wasser geschafft..wann geht ihr wieder los?


----------



## Rob84 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kurze Frage, wie sind eure Erfahrungen beim Angeln mit Gummifusch im dunkeln?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Sehr gut, dann aber in der Farbe Schwarz ,Dunkelbraun. Manchmal auch in Weiß.


----------



## Rob84 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ok super danke dir!


----------



## Rob84 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kurzer Bericht über meinen ersten kleinen trip. Konnte einen WB landen, 47cm auf spro komodo shad 9cm in golden shiner. Also dunkel wie du gesagt hast Roland 
Ich hatte auf den gleichen Köder noch einen super Biss mit schreiender Rollenbremse, leider ist er mir kurz danach ausgestiegen. Einen 3ten habe ich leider auch verloren, ich hatte ihn schon so gut wie an Land dann hat er sich mit einem Sprung verabschiedet. Ich denke der hatte so die Größe wie der erste, vllt nen Tick kleiner.
Leider habe ich auch 3 Gummis verloren, aber dafür den Wassergrund sehr gut kennengelernt. Bleiköpfe 14Gr. , die waren schon fast zu schwer. Ich denke morgen früh geh ich noch ne Runde  ...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Glückwunsch#6
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Stefan.B (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Na das hört sich doch super an Rob. Weiter so....
Wenn ich deinen Bericht lese, kribbeltest mir schon in den Händen....
Für mich geht es Freitag nach Nordholland /den Helder zum Fischen u Urlaub machen.

In welcher Ecke fischst du denn ?

Lg Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

scheint ja zu laufen - Topp!!


----------



## Rob84 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke euch 
Scheint zu laufen, ja. Es waren aber erstaunlich wenig Angler unterwegs.
Ich bin ganz im Süden Stefan, Zeeland..

Vg


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Um Neltje Jans??


----------



## Rob84 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich war in Westkapelle, neeltje Jans erkunde ich dann ggf mit dir 
Ich kann mir nicht so oft die Zeit nehmen zu angeln, bin mit der Familie hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Schon abgestimmt? 
;-))))

Wer darf im Familienurlaub (auch mal) angeln?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330466


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bei uns in neeltje Jans ging das ganze wochenende nichts


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Schade


----------



## Rob84 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich würde euch gerne etwas von Fänger berichten, leider ist es momentan unmöglich zu angeln. Ich bin so bereit die Rute zu schwingen aber das Wetter meint es dieses Jahr sehr schlecht mit mir..2 Wochen bleiben mir noch, die vorhersage ist aber eine Katastrophe. Wind ohne ende


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Letztes WE war ich mal wieder vor Ort, mehr zu entspannen als zu angeln.
Von Wetter her war es schon ok, nicht perpekt aber wenn die Fische da wären, hätte das schon gut gehen können.
Leider wird weiterhin nichts gefangen, konnte am Samstag zwei kleine so um 30 cm fangen sonst nix. Es geht allen so ....

Am Samstag mittag bei Neltje Jans ist eine "Windhose" inkl. Regenschauer ca. 100 m von mir vorbei gegangen, war schon interessant.


----------



## Rob84 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Samstag war ich auch unterwegs, sowie noch 5weitere Angler. Es hat auch niemand was gefangen. Samstag war aber auch der einzige Tag an dem ich Angler gesehen habe, davor bzw. danach war es zumindest hier in Westkapelle meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich wegen dem Wind mit Böen bis über 60kmh. Laut meiner Wetterapp wird es ab Freitag besser..hoffen wirs


----------



## wasilli (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin Zusammen

So ich habe nun mein Equipment zusammen.
Rute ist dann doch eine Balzer Magna Magic LURE 75 geworden 3m
Rolle rolle Quantum iron IR6F (Ein altes Schätzchen) 

Grüße an alle


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Dann viel Glück und dicke Fische


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

In Zeeland beginnt jetzt die "heiße Phase" , den bald müssten die großen Barsche aus der Oosterschelde rauskommen und Richtung Frankreich ziehen.
War am WE vor Ort konnte viele Fische so um 45 cm fangen, leider nichts großen dabei gewessen.
Morgens und Abends hat der Barsch oben gejagt, es sind sehr viele kleine fische am Ufer.


----------



## wasilli (28. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Moin zusammen.
Bin vom 29-09 bis 3.10 in Renesse und möchte  dann mal mein Equipment testen.. Ich denke mal ich werd es an der Osterschelde (nähe Neltje Jan) ersuchen. Irgenein Tip worauf ich achten sollte...
mfg


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wetter wird nicht so schön, Samstag wird es noch gehen aber ab Sonntag wird es windig.
 Ein Tipp.
 An den Stellen fischen wo sich auch schon Angler aufhalten


----------



## Rob84 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Leute, ich bin seit einer Woche wieder zu Hause. Alles in allem war mein (Angel)Urlaub erfolgreich. Ich war in meiner letzten Woche noch ein paar mal am Wasser unterwegs und konnte auch einige Fische fangen. Mit der Pose spät abends habe ich 6 Wölfe gefangen, die waren zwischen sehr klein bis ca 45cm groß. Beim spinnen mit Gummifisch habe ich einen schönen von 57cm gefangen(abends im dunkeln), sehr schöner Drill:vik:
Den habe ich mir dann auch sehr gut schmecken lassen, alle anderen schwimmen wieder! Ich konnte noch einige andere mit Gummi landen#6
Für alle die noch unterwegs sind wünsche ich dicke Fische und eine tolle Zeit. 

Viele grüße


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Cracks & Kenner der Region!

Ich bin Ende März in Zeeland und brauche ein paar Infos, weil ich überlege, dort auch ein wenig zu angeln.

Dazu hätte ich einige Fragen, an die Kenner dieses Gebiets, insbesondere der Oosterschelde.

- was macht Sinn? 

z.B. an Ruten, Methoden, Ködern etc. in genau dieser Jahreszeit?

Brandung? Spinnen? Köder?

Welche Zielfische sind zu der Zeit angesagt bzw. ratsam?

Wie siehts mit einer Erlaubnis aus?

Ist die erforderlich - im Meer oder in der Oosterschelde?

Für ein paar brauchbare Tipps zu dieser Jahreszeit wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar!

Bin nur kurz da & wäre happy über einige Hinweise.

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Also wolfsbarsche zu und wird dieses Jahr voraussichtlich auch max. Ab 1.06 C&R. Wie es mit Platten aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Da ich immer nur zum Woba angeln dort war.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hi Cracks & Kenner der Region!
> 
> Ich bin Ende März in Zeeland und brauche ein paar Infos, weil ich überlege, dort auch ein wenig zu angeln.
> 
> ...



Oh dass wird aber Schwierig, es ist nicht mehr viel Fisch da. 
 Wolfsbarsch ist zu und bleibt zu.
 Platte geht in Westkapelle und in Fliesingen , Köder etc. kannst du dir vor Ort besorgen. "Würmer" ,Montage "einfach"
 Wenn du Glück hast , sind noch ein paar Kleine Dorsche im Ufer Bereich zu fangen, suche die Steinpackungen( gegen über Neeltje Jans) ab. Aber auf Grund mit Wurm oder Muschelfleisch.  In der Oosterschelde und an der Küste brauchst du kein Schein.
 Spinnrute kannst du zu Hause lassen, wenn schon dann auf Grund versuchen.
 Macht dir aber keine großen Hoffnung 
 Viel Spaß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

So können große Barsche abgehen.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZNd6Az38o4


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Roland, das Video kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-)

Wie sieht dein Plan fuer dieses Jahr aus?

VG

Max


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mal schauen, erst die Hornhechte ärgern, dann mal sehen ob die Barsche wieder an der Küste sein werden. 
 C&R geht immer . Ich denke das die etwas später dieses Jahr kommen , die Wassertemperatur wird nicht so schnell steigen.


----------



## wowa777 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Mal schauen, erst die Hornhechte ärgern, dann mal sehen ob die Barsche wieder an der Küste sein werden.
> C&R geht immer . Ich denke das die etwas später dieses Jahr kommen , die Wassertemperatur wird nicht so schnell steigen.





Ich bin wieder Mitte Mai dort... diesmal aber an einem anderen Platz... bin in kamperland einquartiert (; kannst mir da nen guten Platz empfehlen ?
Was soll ich denn noch mitnehmen falls der hornhecht noch nicht da sein wird ? Also auf welchen Fisch ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wowa777 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie ausgestorben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Mitte Mai müsste der Hornhecht bereits da sein.
 Wenn nicht dann kannst du auf "Platte" versuchen.


----------



## wowa777 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Was für ne Montage brauch man denn auf Platte ? Muss ich ne brandungsrute mitnehmen oder reicht was leichteres ..?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Montage siehe Google
 Geht auch mit ne Feederrute mit min 120 WG


----------



## wowa777 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Montage siehe Google
> Geht auch mit ne Feederrute mit min 120 WG





Okay danke. Weißt du ob der Hering jetzt schon da ist ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nichts gehört, aber ich denke etwas zu früh und wenn welche da sind dann sind die sooo klein


----------



## Sepp G (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Das stimmt so nicht ganz ;-). Hier eine Fangmeldung eines Kollegen aus den Niederlanden.

 Zojuist 3 uurtje bij brouwersdam gevist. Met zn 2en 125 maatse maatjes gevangen. Prachtig weer en vergezeld door zeehonden

 Aber der Brouwersdam ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Wir fahren vom 04-06.05 zu unserer jährlichen Tour nach Westkapelle. Werde dann mal Berichten.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

ok, dann ist es so. Aber klein sind die dort immer, und die Art die zu fangen am Brouwersdam ist und wird nicht meins|uhoh:


----------



## Sepp G (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Meins ist das auch nicht, sind auch immer viele seltsame "Angler" dort unterwegs. Manchmal fahren wir nur eine Stunde zum gucken und wundern dort hin.  Aber die Robben die da nach Hering und Hornhecht tauchen, sind immer sehenswert.


----------



## wowa777 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wo kann man denn hier gut auf Plattfisch angeln und unter welchen umständen ? Hochwasser ? Tiefwasser ? Mittags / abends ? Sand / Steine ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn hier gut auf Plattfisch angeln und unter welchen umständen ? Hochwasser ? Tiefwasser ? Mittags / abends ? Sand / Steine ?



Perfekte Bedingungen: Kein Tageslicht / auflandiger Wind / Untergrund: Sand / 30 - 120 Minuten nach Ebbe 

Man kann sich den Stress machen und alle Faktoren abpassen. Oder einfach mal versuchen. Irgendwas beißt immer! #6#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

ES KOMMT BEWEGUNG IN SACHEN WOLFSBARSCH ENTNAHME!!!!!!!

 Das Gutachten des ICES (International Council of the Exploration of the Sea/Internationaler Rat für Meeresforschung) endlich da ist und es enthält aus meiner Sicht brisanten Zündstoff. Da haben sich die Herren wohl etwas "verschätzt" :vik:  die Sterne stehen gut für uns! #6

 Wenn alles glatt geht , könnte es wieder so sein wie in 2017, dass die Angler ein Wolfsbarsch pro tag für den Eigenkonsum mitnehmen dürfen , bis dahin ist aber weiterhin nur Catch&Releas erlaubt!!

 Wer möchte , kann es hier alles nachlesen, #6

https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/actueel/nieuws/20467/ices-impact-sportvisserij-op-zeebaarsbestand-altijd-te-hoog-ingeschat.html

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/213-angler-in-der-eu-sollen-wieder-wolfsbarsche-entnehmen-duerfen.html

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/12641/sea-bass-eaa-and-eftta-ask-fisheries-commissioner-vella-for-a-bag-limit-now.html

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/12570/european-anglers-alliance-takes-eu-to-court-over-bass-ban.html


----------



## dirka (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin ab Samstag eine Woche in oostkapelle. Hat jemand nen Tipp zu welchen Zeiten ich mein Glück probieren sollte um einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen?
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur in Irland Glück. 
An ködern hab ich von wobbler bis gummi und sandaal imitate alles dabei.

Kann man bei neltje Jans oder in vlissingen eigentlich zur Zeit Makrele oder hornhecht fangen.

Danke schon mal... 


Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hornhecht bereits wieder weg.
 Makrele ist seit Jahren schon sehr selten geworden.
 In Oostkapelle sind die Fangplätze leicht zu finden, gehe dort hin wo die meisten Angler stehen 
 Mit abgeh. und aufk. Wasser mit Gummi versuchen , bei Stillstand mit Wobbler
 Z. Zeit werden wirklich viele Fische gefangen #6
 Viel Glück


----------



## dirka (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Ich danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin gespannt..... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob84 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke für die Info Hunter
Ich hoffe auch, dass bald zumindest wieder ein WB pro Tag erlaubt ist!


----------



## dirka (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Werde es heute Abend mal zwischen den pfählen bei domburg oder am kleinen Leuchtturm von westkapelle probieren.
War schon mal wer von euch da?

Werde dann berichten 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie mir berichtet worden ist , gibt es dieses Jahr viele WB an der Küste#6

 Ab Freitag bin ich für 4 Wochen vor Ort, werde hier dann ein Paar Bilder posten.


----------



## dirka (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Musste gestern viel Lehrgeld zahlen. Hatte bestimmt 6 Abrisse da ich zu spät vor Ort war und mir den Untergrund bei Ebbe nicht ansehen konnte.

Bis auf einen wb der leider auf gummi ausgestiegen ist lief nichts. Auch bei den anderen Anglern neben mir konnte ich keine Fische sehen.

Bin mir aber auch mit der Köder Führung nicht sicher. Manche haben im Akkord eingeholt andere in Zeitlupe. Habe eher den Mittelweg gewählt.

Vielleicht klappt es nochmal. Dann eher im Bereich der schleusen 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kimtech (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo alle Zusammen,
Ich bin Mitte August in Wemeldinge. Habt ihr mir paar Tipps wo ich dort auf Wolfsbarsch angeln kann gerne auch in 30 km Umgebung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Kenne die Stellen dort nicht, aber was immer funktioniert ist vor Ort schauen wo sich die Angler so rumtreiben. #6
 Ich persönlich würde dort ,Kanaleinfahrt und Hafen (aussenseite,spitze ) versuchen . Die Stellen sehen "gut aus"#h


----------



## Kimtech (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Kenne die Stellen dort nicht, aber was immer funktioniert ist vor Ort schauen wo sich die Angler so rumtreiben. #6
> Ich persönlich würde dort ,Kanaleinfahrt und Hafen (aussenseite,spitze ) versuchen . Die Stellen sehen "gut aus"#h


Danke für deine Tipps werde ich aufjedenfall ausprobieren. [emoji16][emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob84 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wow, 4 Wochen ist mal ne Hausnummer 
Dann wünsche ich dir gute Erholung und tolle Fische, ich freue mich auf deine News!
Ich bin ab Ende August in Westkapelle, das wird für mich dort mein 3tes Anglerjahr. Ich sage mal rund um den Panzer kenne ich mich mittlerweile gut aus, dieses Jahr versuche ich mein Gebiet etwas zu erweitern!
Auch allen anderen wünsche ich dicke Fische


----------



## Bongo02 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin noch bis Sonntag in Zoutelande und versuche morgens in Westkapelle  bei Ebbe auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln. Erfahrung habe ich keine. ist jemand zufällig vor Ort und hat Lust morgens mit zu kommen ?


----------



## dirka (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin schon wieder zuhause. Aber zumindest einen kleinen konnte ich bei Ebbe vor neltje Jans fangen und bin somit zufrieden. Ziel erreicht 




Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri. 
Super Einstellungen.


----------



## Schlumpum (1. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Zeebars-Hunter,

ich bin ab Samstag, den 04.08.2018 für ca. 10 Tage in De Banjaard. Vielleicht können wir uns ja treffen und ein paar Stunden zusammen angeln? Hoffe, dass du die Nachricht siehst und dich meldest. VG Markus


----------



## kawatoni (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

#h Hallo zusammen.


Bin mit meiner Familie ebenfalls ab dem 4.8. in Kamperland:vik:


Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal abends am Wasser
Wie kann ich euch erkennen? An der langen Rute?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen, 
Bin meist am neltje ....., am Angeln. 
Ihr könnt direkt am Strand an d. Fluttoren "kamperland" fischen,  am besten bei abgehenden Wasser. Dort stehen  meistens angler, bloss nicht ins Wasser zu weit reingehen,sonst seit ihr weg.
Am besten garnicht. 
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


----------



## Schlumpum (3. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Zeebars-Hunter, ich hatte dir ja meine Handy Nummer gesandt. Schreib doch mal das Kennzeichnen von deinem Roller. Starten die Anreise morgen früh. Um ca. 17.00 Uhr, bin ich dann in Westkapelle Köder kaufen. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin nicht bei dir in kamperland am Angeln,  wenn du auf Grund fischen möchtet, dann geht das an den fluttoren wie bereits oben beschrieben gut. 
Die Jungs in westkapelle können dir auch gute Tips geben.
Fahre eine Aprilia Sr 50 ,rot /grau.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Natürlich gibt es bessere stellen, hier in der Gegend aber die sind mit Auto nicht erreichbar;-)
Am Strand wirst du noch die 80+fangen aber so um 50 cm wird gehen.
Mit spinnrute ist es dort nicht schwer,  auswerfen bodenkontakt suchen , dann langsam Mit der Strömung den köder reinholen. Pilker so um 50 Gramm , dass geht dort gut.
Wichtig ,der barsch steht nur dort wo es auch strömung gibt!!!


----------



## Stefan.B (7. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Abend Leute,

da ja einige geschrieben haben dass sie im Bereich Westkapelle/Zoutelande Urlaub machen und dort logischerweise auch da fischen hier meine Frage:

Im letzten August wurde in diesem Bereich( auch div. Buhnen) eine Sandaufschüttung vorgenommen um den Strand zu sichern.
Das heißt die felsigen Stellen, liegen jetzt unter Tonnen von Sand.

Meiner Meinung nach auch die produktiven Stellen.  

Sind die Fänge seitdem zurück gegangen, oder fängt ihr da genauso wie eh und je ?

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## Rob84 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hi Stefan, also aus meiner Sicht, ich war Ende August letzten Jahres dort bis Mitte September. Ich habe die Aufschüttung live gesehen und kann sagen, dass die Zwischenbereiche der buhnen nicht besandet wurden. Dennoch waren die Schiffe nah dran, mich würde es also auch sehr interessieren, da ich ab 25.08. Auch wieder vor Ort bin und sicherlich die rute schwingen werde..
Ich denke aber Strömung Wasser ect spülen die Felsen ziemlich schnell auch wieder frei. Macht's gut und berichtet doch gerne!


----------



## Ra.T (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo...,
ein paar Fische sind schon noch da.
Aktuell hat das Wasser aber noch über 21 Grad und
die Sandaufschüttungen wurden auch an der ganzen Küste durchgeführt, sonst macht das doch keinen Sinn. 

Für die meisten Fische ist aber das Wasser aktuell zu warm.
Vielleicht sinkt die Wassertemperatur ja in den nächsten 2 Wochen wieder auf normale Bereiche.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wassertemperatur aktuell 22,3 grad
Habe noch nie so eine Temp.  Hier erlebt.
Fische werden aber überwiegend nachts gefangen , nicht mehr so gut wie in zwei Wochen. 
Konnte selbst paar fangen, nichts grosses, alles So bis 60 cm.
Was Sand angeht, dauert es nicht lange ,bis die stellen wieder "fängig " werden. 
Immer dran bleiben #6


----------



## Stefan.B (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@Ralf: Gehen Seezungen und Platte auch im Moment?


----------



## Ra.T (9. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Stefan.B schrieb:


> @Ralf: Gehen Seezungen und Platte auch im Moment?



Ich habe nur ein paar Minnis an Plattfische gefangen.
Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke, das Wasser war zu warm, keine Wellen, nur Seetang und der Köder blieb auch nur 2 Minuten am Haken, dann hatten die Garnelen und andere Räuber den Wurm entwendet.

Aber ich will es nicht verallgemeinern. Das Wetter wird jetzt ja langsam wieder normal, dann kommen auch die Fische zurück.

Ralf

 PS: Zeitweise waren auch wieder Makrelen da.


----------



## Stefan.B (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Super Danke für deine Einschätzung Ralf.#6

Sagt mal, ist hier im Moment jemand in Nord-Holland am fischen?
Raum den Helder bis grote Keeten.
Fahre kommenden Freitag für 16 Tage hoch.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Den konnte ich heute früh auf Pilker überlisten 
79 cm und ich denke so knapp 5 Kg.
Hat sehr harten Drill geliefert


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Petri Roland zu dem Top Fisch !


----------



## Stefan.B (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Sauber!
Cooler Fisch


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Danke|wavey:


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wie fischst Du denn Deine Pilker?


----------



## Rob84 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Wow echt super Fisch


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Benutze je nach Strömung 50,60 oder 70 gr. Pilker.
Ganz wichtig ,die Strömung muss da sein!
Den Pilker weit raus, Bodenkontakt abwarten , und den dann langsam mit  der Strömung führen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Geile gummistiefel ... blau und weiss, ein leben lang ...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



44869 schrieb:


> Geile gummistiefel ... blau und weiss, ein leben lang ...




.....halten ewig,
Würde ich andere anziehen, würden sich die anderen wundern.....


----------



## Kimtech (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

habt ihr mir paar Tipps was für Kunstköder ihr benutzt.

Bin ab morgen an der Oosterschelde in Wemeldinge und wie sieht es mit der Entnahme Verbot aus? darf man immer noch kein wolfsbarsch entnehmen oder?

Wenn jemand dort in der nähe Angelt können wir uns gerne Treffen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan.B (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Jo Kimtech,
du kannst die Barsche in der ganzen Wassersäule fangen, deswegen ist es gut, für alle Tiefen inkl. Oberfläche mit sich zu führen.

Falsch liegen tust du garantiert nicht, mit folgenden Ködern:
- Fiiish Black Minnow 12-25gr (perfekt um ihn in leichter bis mitelstarker Strömung über den Grund treiben zu lassen. 
-flachlaufende Wobbler mit Lauftiefen von 0,5-2m) , wie etwa der Illex Arnaud F 110 oder der Duo Teriff DC9
-dann noch nen Stickbait oder Popper für die Wasseroberfläche, wie dem DUO Pencil 110 oder Pencilpopper in 110.

Ansonsten steht hier auch sehr viel in diesem recht langen Thread....  
Lg Stefan


----------



## CandMa (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo miteinander, 

ich bin unendlich traurig, dass es den blog "zeebaarsland" nicht mehr gibt. 

Kennt jemand die näheren Umstände?
Kann ich den blogger irgendwie erreichen?.
Gerne auch als PN!
Beste Grüße,
CandMa


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Habe mit Bodo gesprochen ,die Seite ist vom Netz,  da sie zu viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. 
Div. Schwierigkeiten mit dem Netz und Seiten beim Hochladen haben ihm den "Rest" gegeben. DAS WARS
Finde es echt schade, die Seite war sehr informativ und Angler nah. Danke für die guten Beiträge ,es hat Spass gemacht die zu lesen. 
Den Blogger könnt ihr am besten am Wasser um Neltje Jan.. ereichen, der ist nicht zu übersehen. Achtet auf weisse Honda
"Vielleicht kann ich Bodo überreden sich hier anzumelden"


----------



## Stefan.B (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Finde es auch total Schade, dass der Blog gestorben ist. Habe seine Seite jedenTag vor der Arbeit besucht....
@Roland: Leg doch nochmal ein gutes Wort ein.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Habe mit Bodo gesprochen ,die Seite ist vom Netz,  da sie zu viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat.
> Div. Schwierigkeiten mit dem Netz und Seiten beim Hochladen haben ihm den "Rest" gegeben. DAS WARS
> Finde es echt schade, die Seite war sehr informativ und Angler nah. Danke für die guten Beiträge ,es hat Spass gemacht die zu lesen.
> Den Blogger könnt ihr am besten am Wasser um Neltje Jan.. ereichen, der ist nicht zu übersehen. Achtet auf weisse Honda
> "Vielleicht kann ich Bodo überreden sich hier anzumelden"



Da bin ich auch dafür


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Heute 6 Uhr früh raus zum Wasser, erste Stelle angekommen , Wind wie sa... Ok, dann ab zu der Stelle wo ich den Letzten grossen gefangen habe, Rute mit Pilker montiert und raus damit.  Nach ca. 10min. RUTE Krumm,  leider nur für paar Sec. , ok weiter geht's.
Nach ca. 1 Std. Wieder krumm und ist auch bis zum Schluss so geblieben.
69 cm und ca. 3,5 kg , schöner Fisch der wieder in die Tiefe schwimmen dürfte.
Es läuft z.Zeit sehr schleppend,  es kann nur besser werden


----------



## CandMa (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Zeebaars-Hunter,
mit welchem Gerät angelst Du eigentlich?
Wie schwer sind deine Zocker/Pilker, wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich hoffe, es wird wieder besser mit den Fängen, dann hab ich auch noch ne Chance, wenn ich in zwei Wochen dort bin.
VG CandMa


----------



## Rob84 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

@CandMa, spring mal eine Seite zurück dann findest du deine Antwort


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*



Rob84 schrieb:


> @CandMa, spring mal eine Seite zurück dann findest du deine Antwort




Dort steht alles drin #6


----------



## lekkerbek (19. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo zusammen,
einfach schade dass Bodo seine Seite vom Netz genommen hat.
Jahrelang hat er jedermann an seiner Passion teinehmen lassen und ein fast schon einzigartiges "Nachschlagewerk" geschaffen rund ums Angeln an der Oosterschelde. 
Gerade noch auf Walcheren gewesen......

Greetz


----------



## CandMa (20. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Lekkerbek, 

ja Du hast recht, ist sehr schade...
Wie wird denn aktuell gefangen?
Bin erst in 2 Wochen wieder vor Ort 
Beste Grüße


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Nach 4 Wochen Zeeland wieder zu Hause,  wie immer habe ich die "Sommerloch " voll mitgenommen.
Es waren nicht so viele Fische , aber dafür alles richtig gute.
Am letzten Tag ,gestern früh bei Wind und Regen mit Kollegen losgezogen. "Abschieds-Angeln"
Es war echt der Hammer, an einer Stelle haben wir sie beim Jagen erwischt,  es war der Wahnsinn. 
Mir wurde ein Owner Drilling 41 gr. 2 aufgebogen, der Fisch war schon an meinen Füßen, ich würde ihn auf 90+ schätzen,  der andere hat mit den sprengring aufgeboten. Ein dritter hat mit den Wobbler abgerissen , echt der Hammer .Alles Fische zwischen 90- 100 cm Marke. 
Paar von 70- 80 habe ich gefangen, leider keine Fotos gemacht ,den das Wetter hat es nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Stefan.B (26. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Heftig Roland! That‘s Fishing, so doof wie das klingt. Trotzdem ne Sternstunde , solche Fische auf einen Haufen anzutreffen. 

Ich bin in Nordholland, genauer gesagt in den Helder unterwegs. War in der 1 Urlaubswoche , 4 x los und an den bekannten Spots noch nicht mal einen Biss gehabt. Hoffentlich wird es diese Woche besser....Die tote Tide ist ja vorbei.:vik:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Stefan ,musste auch sehr viel am Wasser sein , teilweise 3x Tag. Da ich die stellen bei uns inzwischen sehr gut kenne, konnte ich die mit viel Glück ausfindig machen. Tode Tode ist immer sehr schlecht, aber ich sag mir, ein Versuch ist es immer Wert . Nie aufgeben
Beispiel,  Kollege von mir wollte den Platz nicht anfahren ,mit der Bergründung ,da habe ich noch nie was größeres gefangen und ist zu einen bek.Spot gefahren
Nach 20 min. War er nach meinen Anruf mit Vollspeed zu mir unterwegs 
Auch mal stellen anfahren ,wo nicht jeden Tag Leute stehen


----------



## CandMa (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hallo Roland, 

schön zu hören, dass Du auch große gefangen hast!
Werde ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder da sein...
Habe dann auch eine zum Teil erneuerte Ausrüstung dabei, freue mich diese auszuprobieren!
Ist denn nächste Woche jemand ebenfalls in der Umgebung Neeltje Jans?
Beste Grüße


----------



## CandMa (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Servus, 
ist jemand bei Neeltje Jans?
Bin vor Ort! 
Bislang 1 45er Wolfsbarsch...
Geht besser.
Grüße


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Bin nicht vor Ort aber habe die Info das nix läuft. 
Viel Wind. Aber immer schön versuchen,  man weiß nie was noch kommt 
PS. "Dein" Bodo ist auch vor Ort


----------



## Stefan.B (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Hey Leute,

da hier ja einige regelmäßig in Zeeland auf div Campingplätzen regelmäßig Urlaub machen, habe ich hier mal eine Frage:

Ich/Wir suchen einen schönen Campingplatz in Zeeland, wo man Chalets/mobile Wohnheime oder ähnliches buchen/mieten kann und auch Freizeitangebote/Animation für Kinder angeboten wird.

Wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann und einen schönen Campingplatz weiß, nur raus damit. LG Stefan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. September 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Zeeland hotspots Technik Köder Zeiten Bilder etc.*

Renesse ist da schon ne gute Adresse, in burgh haamstede hast du auch paar .


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin im Januar Spontan 1 Woche im centre Park zelande. 
Macht es Sinn die Spinnrute mit zu bringen?
Wäre für Tips und Anregungen dankbar, da ich zum ersten Mal dort bin. 
Wird der Vispass benötigt?

Viele Gruße


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Macht wenig Sinn, geniesse lieber die Zeit mit deiner Familie. Im Rotterdam "Hafen" Warmwasser Auslauf würden kleine barsche so bis Max. 40 cm gehen. Etwas Plattfisch an der Küste. 
Besser Anfang Mai versuchen.


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Dezember 2018)

Das ist doof, hatte schon etwas drauf hin gefiebert.....


----------



## Köfi83 (7. Januar 2019)

So,

War doch 2 mal am Wasser aber kann man denk ich vergessen und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus.
Werde aber wieder kommen ab Juni.
Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand von hier da und man kann mal zusammen los, wäre cool.

Westkapelle wird das nächste mal mein angelrevier, angeschauvhab ich mir alles und auch viel die Tage gelesen.
Oder neltje Jans oder wie das heißt.

Evéntuell auch mal ein Guiding wenn ich was find mit machen.
Werde jetzt hier fleißig mitlesen weil mich so ein wolfsbarsch schon seeeehhhhrrrr reizt.

Hat jemand Empfehlungen was Ferienwohnungen angeht mit Kindern, sauber und gepflegt sollten Sie sein. Centre Park ist mir nicht gepflegt genug und zu alt.....

Gruß Mario


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. Januar 2019)

Du hast leider die falsche Zeit gewählt.
Fahre in Mai  oder Juni hin, dann wird es schon funktionieren. Neeltje Jans ist schon die richtige Richtung


----------



## Tobi. (1. März 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich bin Ende Juli in Zealand, genauer gesagt in " De Banjaard". Gibt es dort in der Nähe auch Gewässer an denen man ganz normal auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch angeln kann? Ich find dazu im Internet fast keine Informationen. Vielleicht war ja jemand mal in der Gegend.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Fishx (20. März 2019)

Bin für Ende April für ein paar Tage in Zeeland(Vrouwenpolder). Ich würde meine Spinnrute mitnehmen
 und mal ein paar Versuche auf Wolfsbarsch starten. Das wäre allerdings mein "erstes" mal am Meer.
Wer hätte ein paar Tips bezüglich Köder (Wobbler/Blinker) und möglicher Spots. Spinnangeln selber mache ich schon ein paar Jahre am Rhein (Zander/Barsch), nur eben an der Küste bin ich absoluter Anfänger.
Gerne auch Tips bezüglich anderer Räuber die ich mit der Spinnangel "ärgern" kann.
Wie gesagt, Standard-Zander Ausrüstung ist vorhanden, das sollte m.E. erst mal "reichen", hoffe  ich.
Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Fishx


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. März 2019)

Wenn du hier ab der 1 Seite alles durchliest dann wird deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## Fishx (23. März 2019)

Hab mich durchgekämpft und denke jetzt bin ich ein wenig schlauer.
Auch wenn Ende April noch vermutlich recht zeitig im Jahr ist (Wassertemperatur) ich werd’s auf alle fälle versuchen wenn das Wetter mitspielt und auch berichten.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. März 2019)

Ende April kann es auch schon gut sein.
Einfach versuchen.
In Vrouwenpolder wird nicht viel los sein, wenn dann neltje jans anfahren


----------



## Pippa (17. April 2019)

Wolfsbarsch wird grundsätzlich schon gut gefangen!
Recherchier einfach mal vielversprechende Stellen, frag im Angelladen oder steuer Neeltje an ;-)

Zanderausrüstung reicht im Prinzip. Es würde aber sicherlich nicht schaden, auch schwerere Gewichte rausfeuern zu können. 
Außerdem: ein 30er-Salzbarsch macht unter Umständen Theater wie ein 100er-Zuckerwasserhecht!


----------



## Fishx (17. April 2019)

Das hört sich doch hervorragend an.
Ein paar Tage muss ich mich noch in Geduld üben...
Gruß Fishx


----------



## Köfi83 (3. Mai 2019)

Berichte mal ob was ging, ich bin ende Mai 4 Tage in Vlissingen falls jemand Gesellschaft beim angeln sucht darf sich dieser gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Ra.T (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Köfi83,
wann genau bist du denn dort ? In Vlissingen bin ich auch oft zum Angeln.
Plane evtl. 17. 18. oder 19.05 hochzufahren. Eine Woche später sind die Gezeiten leider zu blöd.
Ich angel aber meist mit Brandungsruten.

Der Seebarsch ist von Ende April, über 50 (ca. 54) cm.
(Das Blei ist ohne Kralle 16 cm lang.)


----------



## Ra.T (13. Mai 2019)

Köfi83,
ach ja mein Zielfisch sieht dann aber eher so aus.
(Das Blei ist ohne Kralle ca. 15 cm lang.)


----------



## Köfi83 (14. Mai 2019)

Oha, Petri

ich bin vom 30.05.-02.06. dort. also wenn jemand mal mit mir los ziehen würde gerne melden.
Will bei Netle Jans mal mein glück probieren aber kenne mich halt null aus.

Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. Mai 2019)

Dann Augen auf und dahin wo die Angler stehen.  
neeltje jans am  topshuis


----------



## Köfi83 (23. Mai 2019)

Danke für den tip


----------



## Ra.T (26. Mai 2019)

Köfi83,
bin seit gestern zurück. Habe 2 Tage geangelt.
Leider war das Wasser noch sehr kalt, aber Seebarsche sind gut zu fangen.
In Westkapelle mehrere zum Mitnehmen erwischt. Der in meiner Hand war so schwer, ich konnte ihn kaum festhalten.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Mai 2019)

petri ! Ich muss gestehen, ich bin dieses Jahr sehr froh über das kalte Wetter. Weil ich erst im Juli wieder an die Küste komme 
Und dann haben die hoffentlich im Hochsommer noch richtig Hunger.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Mai 2019)

Ra.T schrieb:


> Köfi83,
> bin seit gestern zurück. Habe 2 Tage geangelt.
> Leider war das Wasser noch sehr kalt, aber Seebarsche sind gut zu fangen.
> In Westkapelle mehrere zum Mitnehmen erwischt. Der in meiner Hand war so schwer, ich konnte ihn kaum festhalten.



Ralf,  war es so kalt ,dass du die Handschuhe tragen.....
Petri zu den Fische 
War auch am we da, hab ein paar fangen können


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Mai 2019)

Der Wolfsbarsch geht seit letzte Woche Mittwoch ab , fänge werden  gemeldet.
War selbst am WE vor Ort und konnte paar Fische fangen. Nicht die granatten ,aber es hat Spass gemacht.  Der grösste hätte 65 cm , der Rest so um die 50 cm.
Heute war es leider zu windig.
Kollege von mir hat ein von 82 cm und 5,2 kg gefangen,  echt ein Ausnahme fisch.


----------



## Ra.T (26. Mai 2019)

Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Ralf,  war es so kalt ,dass du die Handschuhe tragen.....



Ich fasse doch keinen Fisch an, die sind doch viel zu glitschig. Dann muss ich mir ja die Hände waschen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## Sonic-ak87 (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
das klingt super dass dort Barsche gefangen werden.
wo kann ich dort unten einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben?
bin vom 7.6 - 11.6 vor ort ?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. Mai 2019)

Braucht's kein


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (28. Mai 2019)

Ich darf am neltje jans auch ohne schein angeln? Aber doch nur nordseeseite oder?


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (28. Mai 2019)

Lohnt es sich auf wolfsbarsch zu angeln? Auf was gehen die zur zeit? Würde mein Augenmerk zum fischen auf den brouwersdam legen..habe ich da gute chancen? 
Sollten makrelen nicht auch so langsam richtung ufer kommen?


----------



## Stefan660 (29. Mai 2019)

Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> Ich darf am neltje jans auch ohne schein angeln? Aber doch nur nordseeseite oder?


Am Neeltje Jans darf man auf beiden Seiten angeln. Auch die komplette Oosterschelde darf man befischen ohne Schein. Zählt als Küstengewässer.


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (29. Mai 2019)

wo wäre denn zb am Neltje Jans eine stelle die sich lohnen würde? auf was sollte ich bei der Spotwahl achten?


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. Mai 2019)

Am Tops huis z.b und immer die Gezeiten beachten


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (29. Mai 2019)

Was heisst gezeiten beachten? Bei ebbe besser oder flut?


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. Mai 2019)

Beide sind gut wobei ich ablaufendes Wasser besser finde.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. Mai 2019)

Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf wolfsbarsch zu angeln? Auf was gehen die zur zeit? Würde mein Augenmerk zum fischen auf den brouwersdam legen..habe ich da gute chancen?
> Sollten makrelen nicht auch so langsam richtung ufer kommen?




Brouwesdam "st zu" , Zaun wurde errichtet,  sehr viel Polizei unterwegs.  
Aufpassen , auf der anderen Seite , wo herringe gefangen werden , ist Schein pflichtig!!!!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. Mai 2019)

Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> Was heisst gezeiten beachten? Bei ebbe besser oder flut?



 Tops huis besser mit abge. Wasser. 
Bei Stillstand mit wobbler , auch ein Versuch wert


----------



## Köfi83 (31. Mai 2019)

Ra.T schrieb:


> Köfi83,
> bin seit gestern zurück. Habe 2 Tage geangelt.
> Leider war das Wasser noch sehr kalt, aber Seebarsche sind gut zu fangen.
> In Westkapelle mehrere zum Mitnehmen erwischt. Der in meiner Hand war so schwer, ich konnte ihn kaum festhalten.



Danke für die Info, Westkapelle wo die Pfähle raus schauen. War heute gegen 11:00 ca. 1h mit Familie bei Neeltje Jan's aber es ging nix, waren sehr viele Angler aber keiner hat gefangen.
Kannst du nur was zu Köder und Führung sagen? Will morgen mal an nen Polder denke fürs Meer brauch man mehr Zeit.
Hab Oberflächen wobbler 10-16cm gefischt.

Ach und ich hatte steigende wasser. 
Oder fangt ihr die mit Gummis beim jiggen oder mit metal, blinker pilker?
Weiß nicht ob ich es nochmal ans Meer schaffe weil morgen letzter voller Tag hier ist und wir ans Meer bei dem Wetter wollten aber bei vlissingen.


----------



## ragbar (1. Juni 2019)

Ich kenne zwar diese Gegend nicht, aber für Topwater dürfte die Wassertemperatur noch einen Ticken zu niedrig sein, würde eine Etage tiefer fischen, Pilker-Twisterkombi oder auch Gummifische mit Paddeltail zb. Black minnow in 12cm mit 12gr Kopf.
Auswerfen,bißchen absinken lassen,einleiern. Ansonsten 30gr Pilker mit Twister am Einzelhaken durchsacken lassen,mit Spinstops einleiern, mit langen Zügen über die Rute unterstützen.


----------



## Ra.T (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo Köfi,
ich verwende gerne die Fiiish Black Minnow und dergleichen, von klein bis gross (z.B. Sandaal).
Kommt aufs Wetter und Strömung an.
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht, wenn der Köder dich über dem Boden angeboten wird.
Das möchte ich aber nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Köfi83 (1. Juni 2019)

Danke black minnow hab ich sogar dabei nur etwas schwerere Köpfe, vielleicht kann ich nochmal testen danke.


----------



## Ra.T (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo Köfi,
such dir Stellen mit starker Strömung wenn Flut oder Ebbe richtig im Gang sind, mind. 20 gr. Köpfe mit kurzem Gummi dran und lass den Köder von der Strömung mittreiben. Evt. am Kopf bei der Orgel.
Kriegst gleich noch eine PN.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Juni 2019)

Naja , 1std. am Wasser,  du bist ja mega optimistisch
Den köder in der Strömung einmal aufsetzen lassen und dann schön gleichmäßig über den Grund führen.  Keine Pausen einlegen ,sonst hast du sehr oft ein Hänger. 
Ausdauer ist alles beim Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo Ra.T könntest du mir auch evtl ein paar Tipps geben? werde mich wohl einmal abends ans tophuis stellen und einmal am Brouwersdam verssuchen.

kann ich auch mit Makrelen oder Hornhechten rechnen? bzw was ist denn noch alles um diese Zeit unterwegs?


----------



## CandMa (11. Juni 2019)

Hi, wer ist denn nächstes, verlängertes Wochenende vor Ort?
Dann kann man mal zusammen den stacheligen nachstellen.
Bestw Grüße


----------



## Rob84 (12. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute, ich wollte mich auch mal wieder "aktivieren" 
Ich werde dieses Jahr, für meine Verhältnisse, etwas früher in Zeeland sein(ab 20.07.). Wie eigentlich jedes Jahr bin ich in Westkapelle und drehe dort auch meine Angelrunden. Vielleicht treffe ich ja dieses Jahr den ein oder anderen am Wasser!
Bis dahin wünsche ich euch ein gute Zeit und dicke Fische!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juni 2019)

Moin Moin,
komme aus dem Raum Mönchengladbach und bin Anfang August(10-16.08.19) in Westkapelle.
Würde dann spät abends und morgens bei Sonnenaufgang mal mein Glück, unterhalb vom Panzer(an der Steinschüttung) probieren.
Schlanke Wobbler, Gummis,Mefoblinker und SavagGear Sandeel und Topwater probieren.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, gerne auch zu zweit oder zu dritt.
Noch jemand Tipps wo oder womit man besser fängt ?
Danke für Eure Tips und Antworten.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## CandMa (18. Juni 2019)

Hello,
Keiner da am Wochenende?
VG


----------



## Stefan.B (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

war letzte Woche in/bei Neeltje Jans und bin auch dem 29.6 für 14 Tage vor Ort.
Wenn jemand Lust hat zusammen fischen zu gehen, einfach Bescheid geben.

GLG Stefab


----------



## Stefan.B (13. Juli 2019)

Was geht bei euch an der Küste?

Müssten ja mittlerweile viele im Urlaub& am fischen sein.

Ich war 14 Tage unten und im Bereich der Osterschelde ging sehr sehr wenig.
Wenn fast auch nur kleine, meistens dann nur auch Stickbait an der Oberfläche. 

Lg u. schönen Abend noch


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich bin ab Donnerstag oben zum woba angeln. Wobei wir dieses Jahr verstärkt an der westerschelde angeln werden. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Stefan.B (15. Juli 2019)

Good Luck!!!
Tiden passen ja
Seid ihr nur einen Tag unten ?


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juli 2019)

Nein, ein Tag aus ffm dort hin lohnt sich nicht. Von Donnerstag nach Sonntag. Ja Tide ist super deswegen haben wir uns auch die Tage ausgesucht ;-) gerade die Tide zum Abend Nacht ist perfekt an dem Wochenende. 

Was für stickbaits hast du gefischt ?


----------



## Stefan.B (15. Juli 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Tag aus ffm dort hin lohnt sich nicht. Von Donnerstag nach Sonntag. Ja Tide ist super deswegen haben wir uns auch die Tage ausgesucht ;-) gerade die Tide zum Abend Nacht ist perfekt an dem Wochenende.
> 
> Was für stickbaits hast du gefischt ?




Ich habe 
Duo Pencil 110+ Xorus Asturie 90 gefischt.

LG


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den Xorus Asturie nur in 110.

Ich finde den patchinko vom Laufverhalten irgendwie schöner. Bin gespannt hab gar keine 90er stickbaits.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. Juli 2019)

Hi,
wie ist das Innenland Gewässer hinter dem Oosterschelde Damm ?
Laut Maps gute Steinpackungen, hat wer da Erfahrungen und Tipps.

Wollten ab den 21.7 eine Woche dort in der Nähe Kämpferland Urlaub machen,
und ich eben mit ner Spinnrute mich austoben.

Nur mal schauen wo ich für die Kids eine Lizenz bekomme, vispass habe ich .

Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Juli 2019)

RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie ist das Innenland Gewässer hinter dem Oosterschelde Damm ?
> Laut Maps gute Steinpackungen, hat wer da Erfahrungen und Tipps.
> 
> ...



Versuch Wert , da braucht's du keine Karte.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Juli 2019)

Wie ich höre wird nicht viel gefangen "Sommerloch" . Würde empfehlen es im dunkel zu versuchen, so hätte ich die letzten auch gefangen ;-)


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. Juli 2019)

Ich war das Wochenende oben. 
Aber mehr in der westerschelde. Wetter war schlecht viel Wind und Samstag auch noch regen.
Habe trotzdem ca. 12 Stück gefangen bis 60cm.
Ausführlicher Bericht kommt noch.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Juli 2019)

12 Stück,  das ist z.zeit sehr gut 
Freue mich auf dein bericht


----------



## Rob84 (25. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute, kurzer Bericht von mir. Ich war gestern Abend für etwa eine Stunde bei ablaufendem Wasser unterhalb des Panzers in Westkapelle mit Popper/Wobbler unterwegs. 
Hab nach 30min Popper ohne Biss auf Wobbler gewechselt und direkt einen ca. 50cm großen Woba landen können..Heute Abend werde nochmal eine kleine Runde an selber Stelle drehen, ich berichte. 
Ein Niederländischer Kollege hatte 2 in seiner Tüte, maßig ja aber keine Monster.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juli 2019)

@Rob84 
fettes Petri zum Woba.
Bin ab dem 10.8 auch in WestKapelle und unterhalb vom Panzer(Steinschüttung) und die Buhnen
am Hundestrand, Richtung Vlissingen, wären meine Erste Wahl gewesen.
Wie siehts den jetzt mit dem Mitnahmeverbot oder Auflagen aus.
Da fehlt mir die Übersicht.
Danke für Eure Infos.


----------



## Rob84 (25. Juli 2019)

Petri Dank Angelmann!
Leider ist der 10.08. mein Abreisetag, sonst hätte ich gerne eine gemeinsame Runde gedreht!
Fangmenge: 1Woba pro Tag pro Angler/min 42cm.. wie ich ja aber geschrieben hatte, hatte der nette Holländer 2in seiner Tüte. Ich denke also manche sehen es nicht so eng!? Wie du es letztendlich machst, musst du wissen 

Der Tipp meines Vermieters(er angelt sein Leben lang hier), mit popper bei ablaufendem Wasser. Den popper über die "noch" überspülten buhnenpfeiler treiben lassen und logischerweise immer wieder zupfen. Ich war gestern etwas zu spät und konnte es nicht testen..nachher werde ich es testen. Ich hoffe ich fange nicht die Holzpfähle 

Vg


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juli 2019)

Na da wünsch ich dir doch viel Erfolg und ein paar schöne Fische.
Wenn ich im Urlaub auch nur einen überlisten kann, bin ich schon sehr glücklich.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Rob84 (26. Juli 2019)

Sooo zurück vom Meer mit 2 schönen Barschen. Mit 47 und 45cm zwar nicht die größten, dennoch werden sie mir bestimmt schmecken! Der 2te geht auf das Konto meines Schwiegervaters..
Einen 3ten kleinen habe ich dann noch wieder schwimmen lassen
Alle 3 gefangen in der Strömung mit Wobbler direkt unterm Panzer! 
Ich bin sicher das du einen fängst Angelmann!


----------



## Rob84 (26. Juli 2019)




----------



## ragbar (26. Juli 2019)

Das ist die Größe, die mir am Besten schmeckt. Guten Appetit!

Tip: schuppen, filetieren und in Sonnenblumen oder raffiniertem Olivenöl auf der Haut braten, bis fast durch, kurz umdrehen anbräunen fertig. Göttlich.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Juli 2019)

Bin ebenfalls vom 9 bis 11 in Zeeland.

So nun zu meinem Bericht vom letzten Wochenende.

Wir komplett von Vlissingn über Zoutelande Westkapelle alle strecken befischt.
Leider gab es viel Wund und regen weshalb wir nur am ersten Tag morgens in Westkapelle waren. Dort gab es dann auch gleich ein Woba auf einen sinkenden Megabass.

Abends in Vlissingen haben wir glaube ich 5 Stück gefangen. Der größte knapp 60.
Auch hier wieder viel Wind.
Freitag morgen waren wir in Westkapelle aber keine Chance zu Fischen, also wieder an anderen spot und da noch ein gefangen.

Abends mit dem Boot an der Zeelandbrücke, das Echo voll mit Fisch aber wenige gefangen,größte vielleicht 45.

Samstag morgen bei Wind und Gewitter eine Mackrele auf ein 12cm Yamarie wobbler.
Mittags noch ein paar und abends wegen Sturm früher abgereist.

Insgesamt hab ich ca.12 Barsche gefangen und eine Mackrele.

Bin zum Glück ja ab dem 9.08 wieder oben und dann Versuch ich es auch mal wieder im Neeltje Jans.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Juli 2019)

@silverfish 
petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Der Himmel sieht ja krass aus, auf dem letzten Bild.
Kannst du was zum SetUp schreiben bitte ?
Danke.

Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Juli 2019)

Set up 
Tailwalk Salty shape dash 10 - 35g 2,7m
Shimano Twinpower XD 4000XG mit 0,12 spiderwire 8braid

Baits von Megabass und yamaria, Duo, XORUS, APIA
Leader FC 0,35 von stroft und fast look snaps aus UK. 

In Neeltje Jans fische ich eine Daiwa Team Daiwa 3,30 mit 50 - 100g und eine Shimano Biomaster SW 6000 mit 0,16mm.

Jetzt weist du alles ;-)


----------



## Stefan.B (26. Juli 2019)

Das hört sich doch alles geil an Jungs.
Scheint im Moment ja was zu gehen in NL!

Am liebsten würde ich direkt meine Sachen packen und los.

Gerne weitere Urlaubsberichte posten, Männer.
‚Mann‘ fiebert automatisch mit.

GLG Stefan


----------



## Rob84 (27. Juli 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Das ist die Größe, die mir am Besten schmeckt. Guten Appetit!
> 
> Tip: schuppen, filetieren und in Sonnenblumen oder raffiniertem Olivenöl auf der Haut braten, bis fast durch, kurz umdrehen anbräunen fertig. Göttlich.



Danke für den Tipp, es hat hervorragend geschmeckt!


----------



## Rob84 (27. Juli 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Tag aus ffm dort hin lohnt sich nicht. Von Donnerstag nach Sonntag. Ja Tide ist super deswegen haben wir uns auch die Tage ausgesucht ;-) gerade die Tide zum Abend Nacht ist perfekt an dem Wochenende.
> 
> Was für stickbaits hast du gefischt ?



Ich bin übrigens auch ein Hesse, komme aus der Nähe von Groß-Gerau


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Juli 2019)

Das ist ja quasi um die Ecke, wohne in Offenbach


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Juli 2019)

Habe mir einen bisschen Kleinzeug gekauft.
Anbei die Bilder.
Fischt jemand von euch mit Sbiro-Montage und Fliege(Sandaal o. Garnele) ?

Fettes Petri
PS: bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. Juli 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls vom 9 bis 11 in Zeeland.
> 
> So nun zu meinem Bericht vom letzten Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Coole Bilder, schöne Fische.
Wie ich aus dem Bericht entnehmen konnte, hast du die gut gesucht, aber so ist es richtig. 
Bei den Temperaturen wird kaum was gefangen,  wenn dann nur nachts .
Bin ab nächste Woche Sonntag auch wieder vor Ort,  mal schauen was dann so geht


----------



## Zimbo1990 (1. August 2019)

hallo bevor ich etwas neues aufmache wollte ich mal fragen ob es möglich ist vom boot aus auf der nordsee in holland zu angeln? gibt es angerlbootsverleihe dafür? hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. August 2019)

Mit ja , alleine nix gehört. 
Wenn dann zu zeeland Brücke,  draussen an der Küste ist nichts mehr los


----------



## Zimbo1990 (1. August 2019)

Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Mit ja , alleine nix gehört.
> Wenn dann zu zeeland Brücke,  draussen an der Küste ist nichts mehr los



also meinte alleine ein boot mieten....in wie fern nichts los? lohnt es sich nicht mehr an der nordsee zu angeln?
höre zurzeit halt vieles schlechtes von der nordsee....vom ufer aus geht wohl wenig bis garnix....kutter naja muss ich nicht haben. 

bleibt wohl doch nur die ostsee  sprich 3 std länger fahren


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. August 2019)

Nordsee ist da leer,  es haben sehr viele ihre Boote verkauft. 
Ufer zu Zeit auch nix


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. August 2019)

Moin Moin, 
hier mein erster Woba, aus dem stürmischen Zeeland. 
Wunderschöner Fisch.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. August 2019)

Letztes Wochenende nur am Freitag 2 gefangen, Samstag und Sonntag war selbst in der Schelde zu viel Wind.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. August 2019)

Die Bedingungen,  hier in Westkapelle,  sind extrem schwierig. 
Sehr starker, auflandiger Wind, hohe Wellen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. August 2019)

Ab morgen wird es besser


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. August 2019)

Hier ein schöner 80 cm Fisch, gefangen auf pilker mit Gummiwurm. Sehr tief geschluckt,  sonst hätte der wieder weiter schwimmen können.


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. August 2019)

@Zeebaars-Hunter 
Toller Fisch.
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. August 2019)

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch  da werden 2 Personen gut von satt


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. August 2019)

Danke


----------



## Stefan.B (26. August 2019)

Hey ihr Wolfsbarsch Verrückten,

ist im Moment noch wer in Holland und macht die Küste unsicher?
Ist im Moment viel Fisch an der Küste oder ist es eher überschaubar?

Ich wollte am WE mal wieder hoch fahren und nach dem Rechten schauen.

LG u. Ich freue mich über ein paar Einschätzungen.
Stefan


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. August 2019)

Bin leider nicht oben aber ein Kumpel fährt am Samstag hoch. Wenn‘s Wetter mitspielt fängst du sicher deine Fische ;-)


----------



## Stefan.B (5. September 2019)

Abend zusammen,

ich hatte schonmal in diesem Thread gelesen, dass ein paar von euch sehr die alten ‚Speedmasters‘ von Shimano in Längen von 330 oder sogar 360 in XH empfehlen und demnach erfolgreich fischen.

Gibt es hier Modelle, die ihr besonders empfehlen könnt?
AX , BX usw??
Oder tun sich die alle nix?

Hat vielleicht sogar eine im Keller Zuviel rum stehen und möchte diese verkaufen?

Danke vorab.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. September 2019)

Ich Fische die , wenn du noch bekommst , dann ist die ax serie besser. Liegt stramer in der Hand. 
330 speedmaster ist schon gut, 360 brauchst du nur wenn du mit Pilker  "schwer 50gr. und weit) fischen willst


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (8. September 2019)

Hallo, interessanter Thread und tolle Fische. Ich probiere es selbst nächste Woche zum ersten Mal auf Wolfsbarsch, erwarte allerdings wenig mangels Ortskenntnis. 

Hauptsache frische Luft und ein ordentlicher Barsch wäre dann eine schöne Überraschung. Ob ich überhaupt Brandungsangeln soll, muss ich mir noch überlegen angesichts der vielen gemeldeten Winzplattfische und Kleinbarsche, die den Wurm mitunter tief geschluckt haben. Die Spinnrute kommt jedenfalls mit.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. September 2019)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (9. September 2019)

Danke. Die Wassertemperatur scheint jedenfalls momentan zu passen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. September 2019)

Die grossen Fische müssten jetzt bald weiter ziehen , dass heisst, die kommen aus der Oosterschelde und werden sich noch richtig voll fressen. 
Vielleicht hast du Glück


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (11. September 2019)

Klingt plausibel. Habe gestern und heute auch schon nach Stellen geschaut und die ein oder andere Interessante gefunden. Zoutelande finde ich recht spannend, weil das Wasser da ufernah schon tief wird.

Der Angelladen hatte leider zu, also keine weiteren Hinweise. Glücklicherweise geht es an der Küste ja ohne Schein, da muss ich also zwangsläufig nicht mehr hin. Meine Meerforellenblinker und Lunker City Shads müssten auch so reichen, sofern Fisch da ist.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. September 2019)

Wenn die da sind und jagen dann reicht auch ein Löffel


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (12. September 2019)

Es war ziemlich windig heute. Das Wasser stand hoch und weiße Gischt peitschte an den Strand. Beim Werfen ergab sich unweigerlich ein Schnurbogen. Habe das Angeln daher abgebrochen, ohne Wathose scheint es vom Strand auch wenig sinnvoll zu sein, da ein Schwimmer bis zum Ende der Pfahlbuhnen stehen konnte. Für mich etwas verrückt da alleine in der Brandung rumzuturnen, bis nur noch der Kopf aus den Wellen auftaucht.

Vielleicht reicht es aber auch schon, den Köder an den flachen Stränden am Buhnenkopf anzubieten. Vernünftige Köderführung war bei den Wellen allerdings unmöglich. Verstehe langsam, warum Zeebars-Hunter teilweise 70 g Pilker dran hängt - nur mit denen hätte ich bloss die Sandbänke durchgepflügt, da muss das Wasser schon tiefer sein.

Etwas nervig waren die vielen freilaufenden Hunde, die beim Werfen teilweise zu nah kamen. Fische offenbar abwesend, hätte sie allerdings auch kaum bei den Wellen beim Rauben sehen können. Immerhin war es sonnig und angenehm und es ließ sich ein ruhiger Nachmittag am Meer verbringen. Nächster Versuch entweder vom steinernen Deich oder bei ruhiger See in Wathose vom Strand.


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2019)

Hallo "Die Natur versöhnt",
weiß nicht wann du es versucht hast, aber du solltest in der Zeit bei Ebbetiefstand mit der Spinnrute an den Stränden zwischen Zoutelande - Westkapelle angeln und nicht bei Fluthöchststand. Am Deich direkt unterm Panzer kannst du auch bei Fluthöchststand dein Glück versuchen, da dort die Deichkannte steil abwärts geht.
Beim und hinterm Leuchtturm _Noorderhoofd_ geht´s dann wieder nur bei Ebbetiefstand.
Die Deichkannte geht dort ziemlich steil ins Wasser runter und viele versuchen es dort deshalb mit der Spinnrute und Gummi oder Pose mit Wurm direkt an der Deichkannte bei Ebbetiefpunkt. Sie werfen auch nur ca. 10 Meter weit ins Meer ein und fischen dann seitwärts längs die Kannte ab.
_Dieses Wochenende hast du auch eine sehr hohe Tiede (über 4 Meter), dies musst du bei den Uferzonen mit einplanen. Es ist also nicht alles bei Fluthöchststand direkt begehbar._


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (13. September 2019)

Hallo Ra. T, bei Flut ist es wirklich schwierig mit dem Spinnfischen in der Brandung. Mit der Wathose allzu weit rein ist dann auch gefährlich. Vorhin bei auflaufendem Wasser in Zoutelande fischte es sich besser. Es lässt sich dort auch gut mit dem Gummifisch tiefes Wasser erreichen, wobei der in Richtung Strand dann auf den letzten Metern auch nur noch über Grund zuppelt. Habe eingeworfen, auf Grundkontakt gewartet und dann zügig durchgekurbelt.

Danke für die Tipps, will morgen nach Westkapelle und es dann auch da nochmals versuchen. In Zoutelande lief nichts, aber immerhin hat ein Niederländer zwei Plattfische mit der Brandungsrute gefangen.


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (14. September 2019)

Fisch am Ende noch gefunden - war aber schon zu spät, um noch groß etwas zu reissen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich um einiges schlauer.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. September 2019)

Wolfsbarsche möge Wind, Wellen,  da geht's manchmal richtig ab.
Geh nicht zu weit rein, es ist wirklich nicht Ohne bei Strömung. 
War das WE auch vor Ort,  läuft hier nicht viel, könnte aber einen 55 überlisten


----------



## Die Natur versöhnt (21. September 2019)

Sei unbesorgt, bin da vorsichtig. Petri zum 55er! Bin mittlerweile wieder zurück in NRW, aber schon jetzt vermutlich unheilbar mit Wolfsbarsch infiziert. 

Plane nächsten Mai auch meine erste Hornhechttour, so etwas ist doch viel besser als in der Raubfischschonzeit an den Forellenp ...


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Oktober 2019)

Weiß jemand, wie es zur Zeit in Zeeland läuft?
Wetter ist ja eher bescheiden.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Oktober 2019)

Nix läuft


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
trotz des sehr schlechten Wetters und obwohl ich nicht gezielt den Wolfsbarsch jagte, 
fing ich jeden Tag viele kleine und einige Fische hätte ich auch mitnehmen können.

Eigentlich war ich zum Angeln auf Seezunge in Zeeland, aber häufig biss ein Seebarsch.
Kommt wohl immer auf etwas den Standort an.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Stefan.B (16. Oktober 2019)

Sauber Ralf.
Hoffe du hast trotzdem noch ein paar Seezungen erwischen können ?

Ich war letzte Woche bei Sturm u. Regen auch in Zeeland.
Montag, wo der Wind noch passte, haben die Wölfe noch überall gebissen. An jedem der 5 Spots die wir angefahren sind. Ab Di wurde der Wind zu krass und es war drei Tage lang nur noch ein Zusammensuchen von einzelnen wenigen Barschen.
Größter Fisch war knapp über 60cm.

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder unten, hoffe das Wetter passt dann besser.

Lg Stefan


----------



## Ra.T (16. Oktober 2019)

Passt schon Stefan.
Heute schon wieder einen 42er Beifang mit Wattwurm erwischt. 
Ab Morgen soll das Wetter hier besser werden.


----------



## Ra.T (17. Oktober 2019)

Stefan,
heute Morgen wieder 2 Beifänge von 42 cm gefangen.
Aktuell sind noch viele Barsche hier zu fangen und nächste Woche wird das Wetter wohl wieder stabiler sein.
Fahr hier hin und las es an der Rute zappeln.


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde da sein.
Du treibst dich wieder in Westkapelle rum?


----------



## Ra.T (17. Oktober 2019)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein.
> Du treibst dich wieder in Westkapelle rum?


Fahre Morgen schon wieder zurück in die Heimat.


----------



## Ra.T (18. Oktober 2019)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein.
> Du treibst dich wieder in Westkapelle rum?


Ich habe ausschliesslich dort geangelt.
War egal wo ich stand, Joosesweg, Panzer, Surferstrand überall hatte ich Seebarsche als Beifang.
Am Joosesweg fing ich die meisten. 
Montage:  Einfache zwei Haken Grundmontage und 8er Haken (also klein).
Mit Zaagers fing ich  die meisten Barsche.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. Juni 2020)

Hier ist ja nix mehr los, keiner mehr auf Wolfsbarsch unterwegs?
Hier in Zeeland läuft der WB ganz gut, zwar keine 80 cm Fische aber bis 73 geht was
Durchschnitt liegt bei 50-60


----------



## membersound (29. Juni 2020)

Von wo aus angelt ihr denn WB?
Ich war letzte Woche in Westkapelle und war nur ein Abend auf dem Steg. Immerhin gabs Markrele


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. Juni 2020)

Vom Ufer...


----------



## membersound (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, ich meine: zb dort an dem Steinsteg wo auch der Leuchtturm steht?


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin aktuell in renesse und hier wurde mein wb spot unzugänglich gemacht, die Schleuse zum grevelingermeer.
Würde gerne noch den ein oder anderen wb verhaften, hat jemand nen tip für mich?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Juli 2020)

Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin aktuell in renesse und hier wurde mein wb spot unzugänglich gemacht, die Schleuse zum grevelingermeer.
> Würde gerne noch den ein oder anderen wb verhaften, hat jemand nen tip für mich?


Bis Dienstag wird nix mit dem Angeln hier, viel zu viel Wind, leider. 
War mal unterwegs, leider unmöglich zu fischen. Zwar hatte ich zwei kleine um die 40cm , aber....
Gute Plätze bei dem Wetter können aber auch die Wellenbrecher am Strand sein...... Versuch ist es immer Wert.( mir Oberflächen Köder)


----------



## membersound (2. Juli 2020)

Womit geht ihr denn normalerweise auf Barsche? Hatte es mal mit normalen Blinkern vom Ufer versucht, die ich noch aus meiner Skandinavienzeit übrig hatte. Aber da war nichts zu machen bei den holländischen Fischen.
Wie packt man die an?


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2020)

Les dich mal auf Wolfsbarsch.com ein.


----------



## membersound (3. Juli 2020)

Naja, dort schreiben sie aber auch von Blinkern als eines der besten Kunstköder. Deshalb frage ich ja explizit, womit ihr in Holland gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Juli 2020)

Wenn du in Renesse bist, dann fahre zu den http://www.hoekzeehengelsport.nl ,es ist in 
Havenweg 30, 3253 XD Ouddorp.
Gute Beratung und alles da, was du zum WB angeln braucht's. 
Nicht nur der "Blinker " ist gut
Das hat er vor vielen Jahren mal geschrieben,  es hat sich viel getan....
Mal den Chat-Verlauf mal durchlesen,  dort habe ich meine Erfahrungen bereits ...


----------



## Rene5891 (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo. Bin neu hier. Wer ist denn zurzeit in Westkapelle unterwegs und geht Angeln?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Juli 2020)

Ich nicht
Dort kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Salt (7. Juli 2020)

Na dann will ich mal meinen Beitrag zum Leben des Trööts hier leisten.....

Ich war spontan mit meinem Spezi ein paar Tage in Zeeland da er endlich mal nen Barsch fangen wollte. War zwar auch für mich das erste Mal bei unseren Nachbarn aber wenn man einmal gerafft hat wie die Wolfsbarschangelei in der Nordsee funktioniert ist es ja nicht so schwer.

Leider hatten wir ziemlich mit dem Wetter zu kämpfen und bei bis zu 9 Windstärken und entsprechend Seegang muss man schon gut spotten um zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein. Ich hatte schon ernste Bedenken ob wir überhaupt was fangen würden. 

Hat dann aber nach einem Tag zur Orientierung wiedermal geklappt und wir konnten an zwei Tagen immerhin gut 20 Barsche zum Spielen überreden. 




















Einer hat sich dann auch die Pfanne anschauen wollen, den gefallen haben wir ihm gerne getan.....gibt doch nix schöneres als ein kleines Catch & Cook bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. 









Der Riese war uns zwar nicht vergönnt aber in der Mehrheit waren es schöne Fische im Mittelmaß bis Ende 50cm. Das viele Bisse auf Topwater Lures kamen hat uns besonders gefreut und besonders der zweite Abend mit anhaltender Action am Spot war ein klasse Erlebnis....auch wenn etliche Lures dabei drauf gingen und zum Schluss sogar eine gebrochene Rute dazu kam. Wir sind lachend und komplett durchnässt vom Spot abgezogen und ich denke, ich hab mal wieder jemanden erfolgreich mit dem Woba-Virus infiziert!


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2020)

Top Salt, schöne Fische dir ihr gefangen habt. 
Wolfsbarsch angeln ist keinHexenwerk, wie ihr bewiesen habt.


----------



## Marco74 (9. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern!!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Juli 2020)

Sehr schön, so ein Wind mögen die WB .
Dazu den richtigen köder und Platz und schon kann es los ...


----------



## YoshiX786 (15. Juli 2020)

@Salt 
Richtig geiler Bericht und tolle Fische!
Das ist mal ne Überlegung wert, auch mal dem Woba nachzustellen


----------



## Salt (15. Juli 2020)

Warum auch nicht, bist ja auch deutlich näher dran als ich. Deshalb war ich bis jetzt immer an der deutschen Küste hinter den Wölfen her....
Bisschen Vorbereitung und dann sollte es schon klappen


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder. 
Habt Ihr auch klassische Meerforelllenblinker probiert, oder waren die Topwater deutlich erfolgreicher?

Gruß
Tomasz


----------



## Salt (17. Juli 2020)

Wenn man bei fast jedem Wurf nen Biss bekommt braucht man ja nichts mehr probieren.....der Spot wäre auch etwas flach gewesen für Blech. 
Zu anderen Zeiten is nen Mefoeisen aber sicher gut.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juli 2020)

Meefoblinker gehen absolut gut, mit denen habe ich in Frankreich in der Bretagne und Normandie schöne Fische gefangen


----------



## Zander70 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin im August eine Woche am Oosterschelde in Zeeland und doch recht unerfahren was die Fischerei dort angeht, bin halt ein typische Süßwasserangler und mit meinem Vispas komme ich da in der Ecke ja nicht weit, da ich nicht im dort ansässigen Verein bin.
Brandungs, schwere und leichte Spinnruten sind vorhanden sowie eine breite Köderpalette an Gufis, Blinkern etc. Schwere Jigs habe ich auch noch, denke die kommen vom Ufer aus aber nicht zum Einsatz. Hat hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp, wie und auf was man da gehen könnte vom Ufer aus ?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. Juli 2020)

Zander70 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin im August eine Woche am Oosterschelde in Zeeland und doch recht unerfahren was die Fischerei dort angeht, bin halt ein typische Süßwasserangler und mit meinem Vispas komme ich da in der Ecke ja nicht weit, da ich nicht im dort ansässigen Verein bin.
> Brandungs, schwere und leichte Spinnruten sind vorhanden sowie eine breite Köderpalette an Gufis, Blinkern etc. Schwere Jigs habe ich auch noch, denke die kommen vom Ufer aus aber nicht zum Einsatz. Hat hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp, wie und auf was man da gehen könnte vom Ufer aus ?
> ...


les dich durch den Thread dann weist du schon einiges zum Angeln in der schelde


----------



## Zander70 (20. Juli 2020)

Okay, dann muss ich da wohl durch. Eigentlich geht ja alles an Ködern wue ich las, dann wird der Kofferraum voll


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. Juli 2020)

Gehen tut sicher alles weniger ist mehr und wo willst ja mobil sein und nicht ständig 50KG mit schleppen, eigentlich reichen ein paar Black Minnow‘s und ein paar Hatdbaits. Ich Fische hauptsächlich DOU, MegaBass, Apia und IMA andere gehen auch zb. Rapala X Rap


----------



## Zander70 (20. Juli 2020)

Danke Silverfish, damit kann ich was anfangen. Rapala und ein paar andere Wobbels sind vorhanden. Jetzt muss ich nur mal schauen welche Ecke ich da genau bin und wo ich hin muss. 
An Süßwasserstrecken gibt es da ja nicht viel so wie ich das übern den Vispasplaner sah, dann muss es halt so gehen. 
Gestern spontan geplant und noch nen Chalet ergattern können, war so weit oben noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Oktober 2020)

Die WB Session in Zeeland geht so langsam zu Ende.  
Aus gut unterrichteter Quelle weiss ich, das der Barsch noch da ist und Fische so um 4-5  Kilo gefangen werden. 
Wetter an diesen WE ,wird für die Jagd auf WB gut sein, somit bin ich auch vor Ort und werde mein Glück versuchen. 
Vielleicht sehen ich den einen oder anderen am Wasser


----------



## Salt (2. Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
Ich bin schon seit ein paar Tagen am kämpfen....recht viele kleine Fische und ein paar schöne bis 3kg kamen schon zusammen. Viele Angler sind nicht mehr draußen, man hat also frei Platzwahle grade. 
Da werden wir uns wohl erkennen


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2020)

Gestern 17 Uhr angekommen ,17:30 war ich dann am Wasser. 
Es waren nicht viele Angler bei dem sche.... Wetter vor Ort, doch zwei waren genau so verrückt wie ichGruß an "Salt"
Zwei Fische gestern, einer so um  60 cm und ein kleiner.
Heute früh ,  wollte ein 65 cm WB mein Köder haben, dazu 2 kleine um 40 cm.
Leider nix von 70+ fischen zu sehen, später vielleicht.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (3. Oktober 2020)

Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Gestern 17 Uhr angekommen ,17:30 war ich dann am Wasser.
> Es waren nicht viele Angler bei dem sche.... Wetter vor Ort, doch zwei waren genau so verrückt wie ichGruß an "Salt"
> Zwei Fische gestern, einer so um  60 cm und ein kleiner.
> Heute früh ,  wollte ein 65 cm WB mein Köder haben, dazu 2 kleine um 40 cm.
> Leider nix von 70+ fischen zu sehen, später vielleicht.



Klingt doch trotzdem sehr gut. Und dank sinkender Temperaturen scheinen die Wölfe aktiv zu werden. SCHMACHT!
Als Rob und ich unterwegs waren, war es viel zu warm und nur kleine Fische gingen ans Band


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2020)

Ü60 zu klein ?

Jammern auf sehr hohem Nivau.
In der Adria gelten Ü50 schon als kapital.

Danke für die tollen Berichte und Bilder


----------



## Salt (3. Oktober 2020)

Zu klein nicht & auch nicht wirklich Jammern aber wer sich jetzt 12h am Tag durch den Regen kämpft ist einfach hinter anderen Fischen her. 
Meiner von heute früh Mitte 50, der von gestern Abend lag grad auf dem Teller   




Grüße zurück an den @Zeebaars-Hunter, wir sehen uns ja gleich nochmal


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2020)

wirklich schöne Fische


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Klingt doch trotzdem sehr gut. Und dank sinkender Temperaturen scheinen die Wölfe aktiv zu werden. SCHMACHT!
> Als Rob und ich unterwegs waren, war es viel zu warm und nur kleine Fische gingen ans Band



Wer Ist "Rob".........


----------



## Salt (3. Oktober 2020)




----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Klingt doch trotzdem sehr gut. Und dank sinkender Temperaturen scheinen die Wölfe aktiv zu werden. SCHMACHT!
> Als Rob und ich unterwegs waren, war es viel zu warm und nur kleine Fische gingen ans Band



Wenn du kapitale Fische fangen möchtest dann ,  1. Nicht von Ufer an der Oosterschelde. Vielleicht vor 15 Jahren aber nicht heute, aber wie soll er das auch wissen wenn er max 3-4 mal im Jahr vor Ort ist.

2. Der Herr mit dem du da gewessen bist , kann es leider nicht ertragen, das es Leute gibt ,die grössere Fische fangen 
Ist nicht nur meine Meinung, viele WB Angler hatten schon Kontakt mit ihm, und alle sind der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Oktober 2020)

Wir waren auch von letzten Samstag bis Mittwoch vor Ort.
Dasselbe wie bei Salt.
Der Sturm und das Wetter haben es nicht einfach gemacht.
Die ersten Tage waren mehr als schleppend und am letzten Tag wurde es erst richtig gut.
Am letzten Abend alleine am Topshuis 11 Angler auf einen Mittwoch.

Also von wenig Angler keine Spur...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2020)

Es sind wirklich wenig Angler vor Ort,  die Belgier dürfen nicht mehr und bei dem Wetter geht auch nicht jeder raus
Bei den 11 Leuten am topshuis ,hat es auch  fisch gegeben?


----------



## Salt (3. Oktober 2020)

Hmm....zu welcher Uhrzeit war das denn? 
Wir waren am Dienstag von morgens um 7 bis Sonnenuntergang auf der Insel, ab mittags am Tophshuis....keine Angler, kein Fisch. Auch sonst und die anderen Tage kaum Betrieb dort.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Oktober 2020)

Heute Abend waren die Barsche nicht so aktiv,  aber einer wollte dann doch mit.
Ein schöner WB ,konnte den pilker nicht .....


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Oktober 2020)

@ Salt: Mittwoch Abend!

1-2 kleine Fische gab es auch, aber nix besonderes.
Mittwoch morgen waren die Fische wesentlich aktiver und galliger!

lg


----------



## Salt (4. Oktober 2020)

Na da haben wir ja einen richtigen Massenauflauf verpasst
Als wir am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr über die Brücke nach Renesse gefahren sind war am Topshuis niemand, als Beifahrer kann man ja gut runter schauen.
Auf der Rückfahrt gegen 21uhr war auch niemand da, genauso wie an den anderen Spots der Umgebung.
11 Mann kamen nichtmal jetzt am Wochenende zusammen.....muss ja richtig gerockt haben dort am Mittwoch abend....was kam denn so raus?


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Oktober 2020)

Wir hatten über Tag so 20Stk bis 55cm.
Vereinzelt haben die anderen auch Fische gefangen. Habe ich nicht immer drauf geachtet. Meiner Meinung nach war das der erste Tag, wo das Wasser auch wieder halbwegs klar geworden war/ist!

@Salt:Habt ihr Mo+Di auch gefangen?

da haben wir uns echt schwer getan.


----------



## Salt (4. Oktober 2020)

Sooo..... Unsere Woche im regnerischen Zeeland ist rum und ausser das der richtig dicke nicht dabei war, können wir eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein. 
Ich hatte schon mit dem dritten Wurf des Trips nen Barsch auf Topwater und eigentlich jeden Tag meine Fische gefangen. 
Je nach Spot waren es mal viele kleine Barsche oder eher vereinzelte bessere Fische zwischen 50 & 60cm in Topkondition wie immer zum Saisonende. 
Einfach nur geil wenn so ein fetter Bass im vollen Strom auf den Lure kracht....




.....und man danach vom Zeebaars geküsst wird




Meinen ersten Maifisch konnte ich auch fangen, leider kommt das tolle perlmuttfarbende Schillern auf dem Foto nicht so rüber. 




Beste Grüße nochmal an den @Zeebaars-Hunter und die Roller-Mafia
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Salt (4. Oktober 2020)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> @Salt:Habt ihr Mo+Di auch gefangen?


Wir haben jeden Tag gefangen, waren aber auch viel unterwegs.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Oktober 2020)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Wir hatten über Tag so 20Stk bis 55cm.
> Vereinzelt haben die anderen auch Fische gefangen. Habe ich nicht immer drauf geachtet. Meiner Meinung nach war das der erste Tag, wo das Wasser auch wieder halbwegs klar geworden war/ist!
> 
> @Salt:Habt ihr Mo+Di auch gefangen?
> ...



20 Stück um 55 , ok...
So ein Tag hatte ich in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie 
Am Mittwoch war das Wasser kurz vor 3 hoch, somit wart ihr vor Ort als kaum noch Strömung da war und das Wasser mega trüb gewessen ist. Ich glaube irgendetwas hast du da vertauscht,  sorry.
Es ist auch  so ,das sich so ein Tag rumspricht und die nächsten Tage ist es voller.
Hatte mal vorab mit paar Leuten die vor Ort sind gesprochen,  "Es ist sehr schwierig etwas zu fangen" 
Ich hatte nicht so ein Erfolg , nur drei Fische in 3 Tagen


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Oktober 2020)

20Stk bis 55cm. Nicht alle 55cm. :- ) 

Die meisten hatten mir mit dem ablaufenden Wasser morgens von 6-9:00 am Topshuis.

Hoffentlich geht die Saison noch ein paar Wochen , Männer .

lg


----------



## Timo.Keibel (5. Oktober 2020)

Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Wenn du kapitale Fische fangen möchtest dann ,  1. Nicht von Ufer an der Oosterschelde. Vielleicht vor 15 Jahren aber nicht heute, aber wie soll er das auch wissen wenn er max 3-4 mal im Jahr vor Ort ist.
> 2. Der Herr mit dem du da gewessen bist , kann es leider nicht ertragen, das es Leute gibt ,die grössere Fische fangen
> Ist nicht nur meine Meinung, viele WB Angler hatten schon Kontakt mit ihm, und alle sind der gleichen Meinung.



Die Tipps im Video richten sich an Einsteiger, die noch nie an der Nordsee oder Oosterschlede gefischt haben. Klar, da wiederholt sich mal was, aber falsch sind die Tipps ja nicht. Du machst mich allerdings ziemlich neugierig, welche Spots gut laufen und wo es richtig knallt? 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch ein paar nützliche Tipps verraten.
Und logisch: Wer es auf kapitale Fische abgesehen hat, hat vom Boot bessere Chancen - gerade in der Oosterschlede!


----------



## Salt (5. Oktober 2020)

Aber die nützlichen Tips stehen doch auf Seite 1
Der Rest scheint sich für mich nicht um richtig oder falsch zu drehen sondern eher um das Zwischenmenschliche beim "Rob"....was ich nachvollziehen kann. Aber vielleicht hat "er" da auch nur nen schlechten Tag gehabt


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen, wie schaut's denn die kommenden Monate aus. Ist in NL das fischen auf die Wölfe unter Einhaltung von CuR weiterhin erlaubt und wenn ja, bestehen bis zum Jahreswechsel weiterhin Chancen Fische zu erwischen? Evtl. bin ich dieses Jahr nochmals zum Hechteln unten.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Salt (7. Oktober 2020)

Wird jetzt eigentlich täglich weniger mit den guten Fisch....normalerweise endet die Saison irgendwann ende Oktober Anfang November


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moinsen, wie schaut's denn die kommenden Monate aus. Ist in NL das fischen auf die Wölfe unter Einhaltung von CuR weiterhin erlaubt und wenn ja, bestehen bis zum Jahreswechsel weiterhin Chancen Fische zu erwischen? Evtl. bin ich dieses Jahr nochmals zum Hechteln unten.
> 
> Dank und Gruß JK



Je nachdem ,wie die Wassertemperatur ist  ziehen die "grossen" Fische (ab 50 cm-..) Richtung Portugal. In der Regel sind die bis Ende Oktober weg, was da bleibt sind die kleinen. So gesehen kannst du das ganze Jahr über die WB fangen, z.b. in Rotterdam am Warmwasser Auslauf....;-)
Hier noch ein schöner Wobas aus diesen Jahr...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. März 2021)

Inzwischen wird es wieder wärmer ,
das tackle ist bereits gepackt, von mir aus könnte es wieder losgehen 
Zu Zeit ist es aber etwas schwierig, Corona-Maßnahmen machen uns das Leben ......
Hoffe ,daß wir nach Ostern, wieder schön an Nordsee fahren können 
Die letzte Saison war echt gut , viele schöne Fische gefangen, mal sehen was die Saison 2021 so mit sich bringt 

Wenn ihr Lust habt,  dann folgt mir auch auf
 Insta: _seabass_hunter


----------



## Stefan.B (13. Juni 2021)

Hey ihr Wolfsbarsch Verrückten,

wollte mal hören ob sich jemand schon in unser westliches Nachbarland aufgemacht hat, um den Wölfen nach zustellen?
Wie läuft es denn allgemein an denn Küsten in NL? Lg Stefan


----------



## vision81 (13. Juni 2021)

Kann man hier sehen......oder sich zumindest n groben Überblick verschaffen ;-) 








						Kant-vangsten - Zeevisland voor alle vangstberichten
					






					zeevisland.com


----------



## vision81 (22. Mai 2022)

Die Barsche laufen....... wo sind die Fangberichte  :-(


----------



## laraque (1. Juni 2022)

Hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen...sehr spannendes Thema und super viele Tipps. Ist es weiterhin so mit 42cm und max. einer am Tag?


----------



## Köfi83 (12. Juni 2022)

Hi zusammen,

Ich bin aktuell auf Zeeland, kamperland.
Ist jemand da und würde mal mit mir los ziehen. Gerne auch Tips wo es aktuell läuft würde gerne meinem Sohn es ermöglichen eine zu fangen. 
Euren heute kurz bei netle Jans aber glaub ich bin da an der falschen Stelle.
Es ging nix. War an der 2 Brücke weil ich den weg nicht runter finde an die erste..... wie läuft es aktuell bei Westkapelle?

Grüße köfi


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Juni 2022)

Nicht viel los am Wasser,  bin seit Wochen unterwegs und minimale Erfolge. 
Lieber was mit der Familie unternehmen


----------



## Köfi83 (15. Juni 2022)

Also bin jetzt bald seit fast  Woche da und war 2 mal angeln. Ein kleiner von um die 30 ansonsten einen Fehlbiss und ein Nachläufer. Eine Bekanntschaft hatte am Montag 5St. bis 50cm ein Bekannter von ihm hatte am Montag 16St. Wenn alles passt scheinen sie zu laufen aber nur bis 60cm Größe. Das nix geht ist für mich eine Fehlinfo. Außer es geht erst ab 70cm los, dann geht nix ;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Juni 2022)

Ok, ich kann nur für das Gebiet sprechen wo ich unterwegs gewesen bin. Meine  Infos sind auch von Anfang letzte Woche .
Der Wind hat auch gut nachgelassen, somit kann es nur besser werden. 
30 cm wolfsbarsche werden wahrscheinlich immer irgendwo gefangen! 
Siehe hier https://zeevisland.com/kant-vangsten/

Wenn bei uns an den richtigen Stellen zu den Zeiten keine Rollerfahrer stehen, dann ist alles klar ;-)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Juni 2022)

Entscheiden ist auch ob der Barsch angekommen ist oder die Franzosen die Netze schön weit und breit aufgestellt haben. Bis jetzt ist wenig an der Küste in Zeeland angekommen.
Was Wind angeht , wenig heißt auch sauberes Wasser, futterfische an der Kante , bessere Führung des köders etc.
Viel Wind gut im Herbst wenn die Fische aus der Oosterschelde wieder Richtung Portugal ziehen und alles fressen was sie auf dem Weg finden.
Bei uns ist  Nord , Nord/West ist sehr schlecht.
Der kleine hat mich mal morgens um 5 Uhr besucht


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Juni 2022)

Auch geil dein Besuch....  ja wir sind nur einmal im Jahr hier und ich versuche es immer wieder weil der Junior 9 Jahre mit geht und auch Spaß dran hat aber vielleicht klappt es das nächste mal mit was größerem


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Juni 2022)

Jedes Jahr ist es anders,  wir wollen hoffen das es nächstes Jahr wieder besser wird


----------



## feko (23. August 2022)

War heute mal am deltawerk.
Interessant es mal zu sehen. 
Viele mit brandungsruten.
Glaube sie haben uns mit den Spinnen belächelt. 
Gefangen haben wir aber nix


----------



## feko (24. August 2022)

Wie kommen wir hier nur auf den Wolf?


----------

